# Infatuata di una persona che nemmeno conosco



## maya (16 Novembre 2012)

salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma  mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? aiuto


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma  mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? aiuto


Si è possibile.
Perchè tutto il resto lo avete già fatto no?


----------



## Eretteo (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso?


Se dico di no ci credi?


----------



## valorizzatore (16 Novembre 2012)

ho capito che l amore non ha età...ma un uomo di 44 anni secondo te perchè troverebbe una ragazza così relativamente giovane interessante? che cosa avete in comune che vi lega così tanto? secondo, parlando da uomo ti posso garantire che per una scopata(nel frattempo si starà "sentendo" anche con altre vai tranquilla ;-) ) gli uomini fanno questo e altro!!! lotta per il tuo matrimonio o ti sei sposata tanto per!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se dico di no ci credi?


io ci spero che lui nn mi prenda in giro...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

[

nn l'ho capita la tua risposta


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ho capito che l amore non ha età...ma un uomo di 44 anni secondo te perchè troverebbe una ragazza così relativamente giovane interessante? che cosa avete in comune che vi lega così tanto? secondo, parlando da uomo ti posso garantire che per una scopata(nel frattempo si starà "sentendo" anche con altre vai tranquilla ;-) ) gli uomini fanno questo e altro!!! lotta per il tuo matrimonio o ti sei sposata tanto per!!!



mi sono sposata ma ora nn lo amo piu e vorrei rifarmi una vita


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi sono sposata ma ora nn lo amo piu e vorrei rifarmi una vita


 abbiamo in comune che lui e di giù ha origini siciliane come me la pensiamo allo stesso modo su varie cose.... sulla famiglia sui figli... e vorrebbe innamorarsi cosi mi dice..xke nn crederci????


----------



## milli (16 Novembre 2012)

Hai solo 25 anni. Ma da quanto sei sposata?
E dici che questo di 44 anni non è il primo. Che intendi cosa hai avuto prima altre storie?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> *è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? *aiuto


Sì. Specie se ha 20 anni più di te.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se dico di no ci credi?


Come no. Magari è Babbo Natale. Dopotutto è ancora in ferie


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Hai solo 25 anni. Ma da quanto sei sposata?
> E dici che questo di 44 anni non è il primo. Che intendi cosa hai avuto prima altre storie?



nel senso che ho sempre conosciuto altre  persone e ho sempre iniziato la conoscenza per un eventuale storia mai per scopare e basta . sonoo sposata da 6 anni e nn l'ho mai amato ... sono sempre alla ricerca dell'uomo che fa per me mio marito nn credo sial l'uomo per me.... troppe contraddizioni... viviamo in due mondi diversi!!! io vorrei una persona con cui mi ci piglio...


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nel senso che ho sempre conosciuto altre persone e ho sempre iniziato la conoscenza per un eventuale storia mai per scopare e basta . *sonoo sposata da 6 anni e nn l'ho mai amato *... sono sempre alla ricerca dell'uomo che fa per me mio marito nn credo sial l'uomo per me.... troppe contraddizioni... viviamo in due mondi diversi!!! io vorrei una persona con cui mi ci piglio...



ti sei sposata a 19 anni??? che ti sei sposata a fare?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? aiuto



al di là di tutto io avrei paura a conoscere un uomo con cui ho parlato solo al telefono....

non so sarò fissata paranoica, ma almeno incontratevi in un luigo pubblico non si sa mai....


----------



## milli (16 Novembre 2012)

Non ti fidare. 
Lui è molto, troppo più grande di te.
E la tua ingenuità sarà trasparsa chiaramente nelle telefonate, e gli avrai raccontato della tua voglia di innamorarti e di amare.
E lui si è adeguato e ti ha fatto credere che anche lui è alla ricerca di un nuovo amore ecc. ecc.
Stai attenta. Vuole portarti a letto.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti sei sposata a 19 anni??? che ti sei sposata a fare?



forse era incinta?
non ho letto tutto...


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma  mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> *è possibile *che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? aiuto


si.


Bnevenuta maya


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Non ti fidare.
> Lui è molto, troppo più grande di te.
> E la tua ingenuità sarà trasparsa chiaramente nelle telefonate, e gli avrai raccontato della tua voglia di innamorarti e di amare.
> E lui si è adeguato e ti ha fatto credere che anche lui è alla ricerca di un nuovo amore ecc. ecc.
> Stai attenta. Vuole portarti a letto.


quoto 



Annuccia ha detto:


> forse era incinta?
> non ho letto tutto...



non lo so


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma  mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? aiuto



Si


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Non ti fidare.
> Lui è molto, troppo più grande di te.
> E la tua ingenuità sarà trasparsa chiaramente nelle telefonate, e gli avrai raccontato della tua voglia di innamorarti e di amare.
> E lui si è adeguato e ti ha fatto credere che anche lui è alla ricerca di un nuovo amore ecc. ecc.
> Stai attenta. Vuole portarti a letto.


e aggiungo: molto probabilmente non è affatto divorziato.


----------



## milli (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e aggiungo: molto probabilmente non è affatto divorziato.



Già! Altamente probabile


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e aggiungo: molto probabilmente non è affatto divorziato.



lo penso anche io


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

mia cara.
Sesso.
Tu sei carne giovane. tenera. Profumi ancora di pulito. Vedi il mondo ancora un pò in rosa.
Che delizioso bocconcino che devi essere per lui



milli ha detto:


> Già! Altamente probabile


scatta il super quotone



Non Registrato ha detto:


> abbiamo in comune che lui e di giù ha origini siciliane come me la pensiamo allo stesso modo su varie cose.... sulla famiglia sui figli... e vorrebbe innamorarsi cosi mi dice..xke nn crederci????



La bella addormentata nel bosco che sarà svegliata non dal bacio del principe azzurro ma da un fedifrago che usa un repertorio da avanspettacolo davvero basso.






poi magari è tutto vero, ma anche gli alieni esistono, eh?



Non Registrato ha detto:


> nel senso che ho sempre conosciuto altre  persone e ho sempre iniziato la conoscenza per un eventuale storia mai per scopare e basta . sonoo sposata da 6 anni e nn l'ho mai amato ... sono sempre alla ricerca dell'uomo che fa per me mio marito nn credo sial l'uomo per me.... troppe contraddizioni... viviamo in due mondi diversi!!! io vorrei una persona con cui mi ci piglio...



Ommadonna.

Giurin giuretto che faccio la brava


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ommadonna.
> 
> Giurin giuretto che faccio la brava



io fossi in te non leggerei oltre...sennò altro che chanel


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io fossi in te non leggerei oltre...sennò altro che chanel



Dici?
No dai...leggo ma non commento. Quoto e basta.

E che mi fanno venire una rabbia certi fedifraghi stronzi che...
Però tutto fa scuola. 
Si fortificherà.


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dici?
> No dai...leggo ma non commento. Quoto e basta.
> 
> E che mi fanno venire una rabbia certi fedifraghi stronzi che...
> ...


io aspetto che risponda alla mia domanda... :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io aspetto che risponda alla mia domanda... :unhappy:



:scared:


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:



ha scritto che ha 25 anni...sposata da 6 e non l'ha mai amato.... la domanda era perchè ti sei sposata?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti sei sposata a 19 anni??? che ti sei sposata a fare?


mi sono sposata .... xke volevo star con lui...ma ho fatto una scelta troppo affrettata


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ha scritto che ha 25 anni...sposata da 6 e non l'ha mai amato.... la domanda era perchè ti sei sposata?


ti ho risposto


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dici?
> No dai...leggo ma non commento. Quoto e basta.
> 
> E che mi fanno venire una rabbia certi fedifraghi stronzi che...
> ...


perche nn commenti???


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> al di là di tutto io avrei paura a conoscere un uomo con cui ho parlato solo al telefono....
> 
> non so sarò fissata paranoica, ma almeno incontratevi in un luigo pubblico non si sa mai....


s nfatti accadrà in luogo pubblico


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi sono sposata .... xke volevo star con lui...ma ho fatto una scelta troppo affrettata



hai scritto "NON L'HO MAI AMATO" .... quindi forse non eri tanto convinta di stare con lui nemmeno prima...
ma avete figli?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Non ti fidare.
> Lui è molto, troppo più grande di te.
> E la tua ingenuità sarà trasparsa chiaramente nelle telefonate, e gli avrai raccontato della tua voglia di innamorarti e di amare.
> E lui si è adeguato e ti ha fatto credere che anche lui è alla ricerca di un nuovo amore ecc. ecc.
> Stai attenta. Vuole portarti a letto.


vorrei fidarmi...


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perche nn commenti???



che si deve commentare.
Deve solo sbatterci il naso.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vorrei fidarmi...



ecco qua.

fidati fidati


ops...non dovevo commentare.
Boccaccia mia.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai scritto "NON L'HO MAI AMATO" .... quindi forse non eri tanto convinta di stare con lui nemmeno prima...
> ma avete figli?


no nemmeno prima lo ero ma adesso nn posso cercare di migliorare la mia vita  invece di vivere in mezzo a mille tradimenti....?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi sono sposata .... xke volevo star con lui...ma ho fatto una scelta troppo affrettata


Bon. A questo c'è rimedio. Non tirare fuori pare tipo cosa diranno i genitori tuoi e i suoi perchè hai una vita sola. UNA. E la giovinezza è ORA. Il tempo di essere spensieratamente innamorati in modo pulito e ALLA LUCE DEL SOLE. Sei troppo giovane per una storia torbida.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco qua.
> 
> fidati fidati
> 
> ...



ma e un forum per chiacchierare o per giudicare???


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no nemmeno prima lo ero ma adesso nn posso cercare di migliorare la mia vita invece di vivere in mezzo a mille tradimenti....?



separati invece di tradire...e poi inizia a migliorare la tua vita


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon. A questo c'è rimedio. Non tirare fuori pare tipo cosa diranno i genitori tuoi e i suoi perchè hai una vita sola. UNA. E la giovinezza è ORA. Il tempo di essere spensieratamente innamorati in modo pulito e ALLA LUCE DEL SOLE. Sei troppo giovane per una storia torbida.


Quoto.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon. A questo c'è rimedio. Non tirare fuori pare tipo cosa diranno i genitori tuoi e i suoi perchè hai una vita sola. UNA. E la giovinezza è ORA. Il tempo di essere spensieratamente innamorati in modo pulito e ALLA LUCE DEL SOLE. Sei troppo giovane per una storia torbida.



ma non la vedo uan storia torbida lui è libero sono io che sono sposata? a cosa ti riferisci per torbida???


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma e un forum per chiacchierare o per giudicare???


ma chi giudica, relax.
Tutti ti stiamo dicendo di stare in guardia, argomentando il perchè.
Bon.(cit)
Tu ti vuoi fidare ok.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma e un forum per chiacchierare o per giudicare???


Noi ti diamo un parere... non ce ne viene in tasca nulla.... A NOI.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> separati invece di tradire...e poi inizia a migliorare la tua vita


vorrei ma nn ho le palle


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma non la vedo uan storia torbida lui è libero sono io che sono sposata? a cosa ti riferisci per torbida???


già il fatto che tu sia sposata ti impedisce di vivere questa storia in modo pulito. Poi si accettano scommesse sullo stato civile del 44enne che rimorchia al telefono...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Noi ti diamo un parere... non ce ne viene in tasca nulla.... A NOI.



ok


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vorrei ma nn ho le palle


Vuoi sapere che succede in giro? Pochi giorni fa una tua coetanea ha raccontato una storia simile... un anno dopo. Lui è tornato dalla moglie, lei ha una splendida bambina.
Ce le hai le palle per questo?


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vorrei ma nn ho le palle



e invece per tradire si?
e se ti beccano? che figura ci fai? non ci hai mai pensato? 

e cmq io non mi fiderei per niente di quel tipo...ma come l'hai conosciuto?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere che succede in giro? Pochi giorni fa una tua coetanea ha raccontato una storia simile... un anno dopo. Lui è tornato dalla moglie, lei ha una splendida bambina.
> Ce le hai le palle per questo?


ho gia figli...nn ne farei un altro...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece per tradire si?
> e se ti beccano? che figura ci fai? non ci hai mai pensato?
> 
> e cmq io non mi fiderei per niente di quel tipo...ma come l'hai conosciuto?



in chat


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in chat



:sbatti:


lo sapevo


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? aiuto


non ho letto tutto, forse lo hanno già detto. Se proprio la persona ti attira e vuoi incontrarla, fallo pure. Ma sappi che ci sono seri rischi che il tipo sia solo alla ricerca di sesso. Ovviamente, se per te anche va bene, nulla questio.

Se invece tu vorresti altro, secondo me la tecnica migliore è non dargliela per un bel pò. Ma proprio un bel pò.  Se è solo interessato a una bella trombata, si ritirerà dopo un pò di insistenza. Sai, noi ometti di oltre quanrant'anni non siamo più giovincelli che si accontentano di un bacetto. E quindi, io credo, con questo simpatico approccio potrai verificare le sue intenzioni.

In bocca al lupo comunque


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> 
> lo sapevo



fai tu per me.
Quoto tutto a prescindere.
E anche Sbri.


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> fai tu per me.
> Quoto tutto a prescindere.
> E anche Sbri.


ok...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto, forse lo hanno già detto. Se proprio la persona ti attira e vuoi incontrarla, fallo pure. Ma sappi che ci sono seri rischi che il tipo sia solo alla ricerca di sesso. Ovviamente, se per te anche va bene, nulla questio.
> 
> Se invece tu vorresti altro, secondo me la tecnica migliore è non dargliela per un bel pò. Ma proprio un bel pò.  Se è solo interessato a una bella trombata, si ritirerà dopo un pò di insistenza. Sai, noi ometti di oltre quanrant'anni non siamo più giovincelli che si accontentano di un bacetto. E quindi, io credo, con questo simpatico approccio potrai verificare le sue intenzioni.
> 
> In bocca al lupo comunque




grazie per la tua risposta... si quello sarebbe il mio obiettivo ci ho anche parlato cn lui di questo... e se l'ha voluta capire l'ha  capita... :-(


----------



## Valeniente (16 Novembre 2012)

*fiducia*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> già il fatto che tu sia sposata ti impedisce di vivere questa storia in modo pulito. Poi si accettano scommesse sullo stato civile del 44enne che rimorchia al telefono...


Anni fa una cara amica di mia sorella ha convissuto 7 anni con un toscano, fatalità, separato.

Lei era costretta a passare le vavanze di Natale Pasqua e le ferie in Sardegna, sola, dai genitori, che non avrebbero mai accettato un separato.

Quando i genitori sono morti, e lei era libera di festeggiarle con lui, ha scoperto che non si era mai separato, e che per la moglie era sempre in viaggio di lavoro, naturalmente passava regolarmente a casa tutte le sacre feste.

Premesso che fidarsi di chi non si conosce, oggi più che mai, è pericoloso, accertati almeno del suo stato civile. Puoi tentare di chiedere il suo stato di famiglia in Comune, ma ne vale la pena?


----------



## maya (16 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Anni fa una cara amica di mia sorella ha convissuto 7 anni con un toscano, fatalità, separato.
> 
> Lei era costretta a passare le vavanze di Natale Pasqua e le ferie in Sardegna, sola, dai genitori, che non avrebbero mai accettato un separato.
> 
> ...


ioi ci credo che e separato ....


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie per la tua risposta... si quello sarebbe il mio obiettivo ci ho anche parlato cn lui di questo... e se l'ha voluta capire l'ha capita... :-(


in base a come me la giocherei io, ti dico che la tecnica è mostrarsi disinteressati al sesso e disponibile a rinunciarvi. Ma poi all'atto pratic, se il sesso è l'obiettivo, verrà fuori. E tu devi resistere, anche se è un figone, resisti. E non una volta sola, tante. Viene dalla toscana una, due, tre volte. Poi, se è il sesso che vuole, si dilegua. 

Cerca di evitare di trovarti in situazioni in cui potresti cedere: stanze d'albergo, posti appartati. Lui ti dice "ho voglia di stare tranquillo con te". Non lo fare. Resistere, se ti attrae, puo' essere dura. 

Non dargliela e la sua vera indole emergerà


----------



## maya (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> in base a come me la giocherei io, ti dico che la tecnica è mostrarsi disinteressati al sesso e disponibile a rinunciarvi. Ma poi all'atto pratic, se il sesso è l'obiettivo, verrà fuori. E tu devi resistere, anche se è un figone, resisti. E non una volta sola, tante. Viene dalla toscana una, due, tre volte. Poi, se è il sesso che vuole, si dilegua.
> 
> Cerca di evitare di trovarti in situazioni in cui potresti cedere: stanze d'albergo, posti appartati. Lui ti dice "ho voglia di stare tranquillo con te". Non lo fare. Resistere, se ti attrae, puo' essere dura.
> 
> Non dargliela e la sua vera indole emergerà



grazie


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> grazie


e di che, noi traditori seriali siamo sempre pronti ad aiutare. Magari, per il primo incontro digli, incidentalmente, che hai le tue cose, aiuta a raffreddare i bollenti spiriti....-)


----------



## geko (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> *salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi*... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma  mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci *solo per poi fare puro sesso?* aiuto


Te lo spiego in alto toscano, per l'appunto, che rende meglio l'idea.

[video=youtube;WxuRYVz0d3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxuRYVz0d3U[/video]


----------



## JON (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> grazie


Si, ma piuttosto che investire tutte queste forze per un'avventura che molto probabilmente si rivelerà deludente, non credi sia il caso di riservarle nel tuo matrimonio nell'atto di terminarlo?

Se vuoi la felicità, prima delle avventure, è a te che devi pensare. Non capisco cosa ti incateni. Ma i risultati sono questi.


----------



## maya (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e di che, noi traditori seriali siamo sempre pronti ad aiutare. Magari, per il primo incontro digli, incidentalmente, che hai le tue cose, aiuta a raffreddare i bollenti spiriti....-)



e molto probabile che ce li abbia... davvero senza che debba dire bugie


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in chat


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> e molto probabile che ce li abbia... davvero senza che debba dire bugie


meglio ancora. Ma senti, tu che vorresti da lui? Cioé, cos'è che cerchi da questa relazione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> e molto probabile che ce li abbia... davvero senza che debba dire bugie


tanto che tu gliela dia la prima volta che vi vedete per lui è un miraggio. Punterà alla seconda. Alla terza è o la va o la spacca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ioi ci credo che e separato ....


bravissima... ti sei mai chiesta come mai sulle chat sono tutti liberi o separati? Fanno sconti per i single?


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravissima... ti sei mai chiesta come mai sulle chat sono tutti liberi o separati?* Fanno sconti per i single*?


perchè non lo sapevi?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Ma quante storie inutili.
Facile immaginare una cosa.
pensarne un'altra.

Tanto ci si trova e da entrambe le parte nasce quella confidenza.

Tanto non funziona niente perchè magari...

E parlo per me...
Che sono delicatissimo...

Un minimo casin e mi chiudo a riccio.
Per questo bandisco sempre il discorso sesso al primo incontro.

Lascio che se deve capitare capiti.

Che mica se incontro una persona devo per forza entrare in intimità con lei no?

Sono molto vergognoso delle mie robe intime.


----------



## tesla (16 Novembre 2012)

non farò giri di parole ma un breve riassuntino:

hai 25 anni e sei particolarmente immatura.
 un predatore di culle ha messo gli occhi su di te: sei una facile preda, ingenua, giovane, con qualche illusione di troppo e zero senso pratico.
lui è "separato" quanto io sono etero 
parla tanto con te perchè ti imbambola e ti intorta, non ha nulla da perdere, perchè avrà 16 chat aperte contemporaneamente.
non ti fidare, non lo vedere, non ci andare.
ti riempirà di cazzate solo per scopare e dopo tu ti sentirai una cretinetta e basta.

comincia a sistemare la tua vita semplicemente NON facendo ulteriori errori, poi raddrizzerai quelli fatti in precedenza.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non farò giri di parole ma un breve riassuntino:
> 
> hai 25 anni e sei particolarmente immatura.
> un predatore di culle ha messo gli occhi su di te: sei una facile preda, ingenua, giovane, con qualche illusione di troppo e zero senso pratico.
> ...


dai non proiettare lo spicodramma 
E non sai come è andata alla 25 enne che voleva vendermi la polizza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono molto vergognoso delle mie robe intime.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> meglio ancora. Ma senti, tu che vorresti da lui? Cioé, cos'è che cerchi da questa relazione?



una storia duratura


----------



## tesla (16 Novembre 2012)

sospetto che in breve tempo avrai la casella mp intasata da utenti che cercano relazioni durature con te.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non farò giri di parole ma un breve riassuntino:
> 
> hai 25 anni e sei particolarmente immatura.
> un predatore di culle ha messo gli occhi su di te: sei una facile preda, ingenua, giovane, con qualche illusione di troppo e zero senso pratico.
> ...



e quoto a prescindere anche Teslaccia


----------



## JON (16 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> comincia a sistemare la tua vita semplicemente NON facendo ulteriori errori, poi raddrizzerai quelli fatti in precedenza.


Questo è di gran lunga il consiglio migliore. Se questa fosse la prima volta per lei la comprenderei sicuramente meglio. Non è cosi però, pertanto spero che qualcuno o un evento in particolare possa darle la lucidità per imbroccare la strada giusta.

Qui il problema pare sia l'autenticità del tizio che ci prova, quando in realtà lei ha detto qualcosa di più raccapricciante. Vive con un uomo che non ama da anni, che non trova per nulla interessante, quasi le è indifferente. Una gabbia per entrambi, mi chiedo per cosa. Figli mi pare non ce ne siano.


----------



## JON (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una storia duratura


In sostanza agogni un nuovo porto sicuro prima di abbandonare l'attuale?


----------



## JON (16 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> sospetto che in breve tempo avrai la casella mp intasata da utenti che cercano relazioni durature con te.


Di più. Single duraturi.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una storia duratura


posso dirti un'altra cosa. Vent'anni sono tanti. Quando tu avrai 45 anni e sarai piena di vita, lui ne avrà 65. Pensaci. Se vuoi una nuova vita, cerca un uomo, anzi un ragazzo, più vicino alla tua età. Solo un consiglio


----------



## JON (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> posso dirti un'altra cosa. Vent'anni sono tanti. Quando tu avrai 45 anni e sarai piena di vita, lui ne avrà 65. Pensaci. Se vuoi una nuova vita, cerca un uomo, anzi un ragazzo, più vicino alla tua età. Solo un consiglio


Ma è questo il punto. In realtà lei e disperata, non è lucida. In ogni caso la sua strada non è questa, mi pare ovvio. Il punto è chi, o cosa, la illuminerà?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> sospetto che in breve tempo avrai la casella mp intasata da utenti che cercano relazioni durature con te.


Dici a me?
Pensa so ridotto a mandare mp multipli così mi sbrigo prima no?
L'mp2 un successoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## milli (16 Novembre 2012)

Boh! A mio parere devi un pò crescere.
Hai detto di esserti sposata perchè volevi stare con quello che è diventato tuo marito. E avevi 19 anni.
Dopo 6 anni dici che non lo ami e soprattutto che non lo hai MAI amato.
Adesso pensi di essere innamorata di uno che non conosci se non per telefono.
Prima di cercare altro dovresti fare un pò di lavoro su di te, altrimenti ti ritroverai tra un pò di tempo nella stessa situazione in cui stai adesso


----------



## tesla (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici a me?
> Pensa so ridotto a mandare mp multipli così mi sbrigo prima no?
> L'mp2 un successoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


ma no, tu sei sgamabile perfino da lei


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Boh! A mio parere devi un pò crescere.
> Hai detto di esserti sposata perchè volevi stare con quello che è diventato tuo marito. E avevi 19 anni.
> Dopo 6 anni dici che non lo ami e soprattutto che non lo hai MAI amato.
> Adesso pensi di essere innamorata di uno che non conosci se non per telefono.
> Prima di cercare altro dovresti fare un pò di lavoro su di te, altrimenti ti ritroverai tra un pò di tempo nella stessa situazione in cui stai adesso


Si ma certe cose vanno comprese solo se provate no?
Hai idea tu di che potere immaginifico abbia la fantasia?
Ed è così che un'infatuazione viene vissuta come innamoramento no?

Poi pian piano lei impara che le infatuazioni capitano a tutti noi e il più delle volte, non dandoci peso, se ne vanno da sole no?

Io comunque fossi in lei incontrerei sto uomo per un caffè o un pranzo e poi vedo come va no?

Insomma dai fare quel salto non è facile eh?


----------



## tesla (16 Novembre 2012)

se fosse tua figlia le daresti lo stesso consiglio?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> se fosse tua figlia le daresti lo stesso consiglio?


SI.

Ma non penso proprio che mia figlia a 25 anni verrebbe a chiedere il mio parere.

Ma ripeto dalla mia esperienza finire a letto con una persona che si è conosciuta solo nel virtuale e poi ci si vede, non è così scontato.

E bene o male, a me sembra che sono cose che alla fine decide sempre lei la donna.

Ma io non faccio testo eh?

Se io domani dico...Senti moglie vado a incontrare una donna conosciuta nel web, non batte ciglio eh?

Mah...


----------



## tesla (16 Novembre 2012)

forse ti sei perso per strada che la tizia ha 25 anni, ha già fatto la sua bella cavolata nella vita e questo qui la prende palesemente per il culo.
e non tutto si riconduce al tuo modus vivendi, con rispetto per gli equilibri che vi siete creati tu e tua moglie.

e, per inciso, io mi vergogno di un mondo pieno di gente che se ne approfitta degli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> forse ti sei perso per strada che la tizia ha 25 anni, ha già fatto la sua bella cavolata nella vita e questo qui la prende palesemente per il culo.
> e non tutto si riconduce al tuo modus vivendi, con rispetto per gli equilibri che vi siete creati tu e tua moglie.
> 
> e, per inciso, io mi vergogno di un mondo pieno di gente che se ne approfitta degli altri.


Io non conosco un mondo diverso comunque...
E quale sarebbe la grande cavolata di costei?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non conosco un mondo diverso comunque...
> E quale sarebbe la grande cavolata di costei?


si è sposata a 19 anni


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma  mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? aiuto


hai ancora 2 anni di franchigia. a 27 anni sei pienamente responsabile della tua vita e non hai più alcun diritto di dare la colpa alla tenera età :rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (16 Novembre 2012)

45 anni mai visto, sentito per telefono, comunicato via chat. Tu 25 anni disinnamorata e disperata.

E' SICURAMENTE L'AMORE DELLA TUA VITA.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> 45 anni mai visto, sentito per telefono, comunicato via chat. Tu 25 anni disinnamorata e disperata.
> 
> E' SICURAMENTE L'AMORE DELLA TUA VITA.


Demo... ma nun se pò....


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> 45 anni mai visto, sentito per telefono, comunicato via chat. Tu 25 anni disinnamorata e disperata.
> 
> E' SICURAMENTE L'AMORE DELLA TUA VITA.



:risata:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> 45 anni mai visto, sentito per telefono, comunicato via chat. Tu 25 anni disinnamorata e disperata.
> E' SICURAMENTE L'AMORE DELLA TUA VITA.


ormai la gente si conosce così...la ragazza ha 25 anni.
Intere generazioni di adolescenti sono iscritte a facebook e gironzolano lì da anni.

la cosa un po' triste è il fatto che così giovane, sia già andato male il matrimonio.
Io tenterei di parlare della crisi coniugale col marito, tenendo presente il fatto che hanno
messo al mondo una figlioletta. 
Per quanto riguarda il 44enne, non penso che si tratti di infatuazione, ma di una presa
per i fondelli di un signore la cui caratura morale è già stata descritta estesamente nelle pagine
precedenti. C'è da vergognarsi di appartenere a questo genere, a volte. 
Sei giovane, pensa a tuo marito e fai ripartire il matrimoni se possibile.

ospite "g"


----------



## tesla (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non conosco un mondo diverso comunque...
> E quale sarebbe la grande cavolata di costei?



sposarsi a 19 anni con un ragazzo che non ama.
dai conte, a volte bisogna essere un po' meno bacco e baccanti e vedere le cose come stanno.
farsi intortare da un chissàchi, farsi scopare da un chissachi, farsi prendere per il culo.
lo capisco che per un lupo sia piacevole vedere il mondo pieno di agnelli, ma sei un uomo intelligente seppur bizzarro e puoi capire le ragioni del mio pensare.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

*......*



maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma  mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? aiuto



è incredibile tuo marito serva solo da introduzione,da "inciso", al raccontare quello che stai facendo.
è incredibile come la tua madrina invece di chiederti "scusa ma che c.....zo stai a fà????" , ti da consigli sul come capire che quello, l'uomo di 44 anni venuto dal cielo, voglia solo e semplicemente entrati dentro.
è incredibile come tu, da donna sposata, e qndi presumo matura, creda alle cazzate di qsto tipo!!!chi ti dice che sia effettivamente sposato o separato???magari ha inventato una balla, per mettersi in una posizione paritaria alla tua. e chi ti dice che invece non sia un morto di figa???
sarei davvero curiosissimo di vedere la tua faccia qndo stasera, o domani vedendo tuo marito gli dirai "ti amo!".
vuoi sapere davvero come la penso????io una come te,non la vorrei neanche se me la regalassero!!!!!quelle come te io le considero troie!!!e nn ritenermi bigotta, xkè nn lo sono affatto!!!ho 27 anni, sono un bellissimo tipo, ho 7 tatoo, soldi e tutto qllo ke voglio...eppure una come te x me sarebbe solo da una semplice serata...due ore...e poi CIAO!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> sposarsi a 19 anni con un ragazzo che non ama.
> dai conte, a volte bisogna essere un po' meno bacco e baccanti e vedere le cose come stanno.
> farsi intortare da un chissàchi, farsi scopare da un chissachi, farsi prendere per il culo.
> lo capisco che per un lupo sia piacevole vedere il mondo pieno di agnelli, ma sei un uomo intelligente seppur bizzarro e puoi capire le ragioni del mio pensare.


Forse temo sempre molto che le ragioni del tuo pensare siano come dire "viziate" da quel che hai vissuto...
Non so dire perchè lei si è sposata così giovane 
e se lo ha fatto per non amore...

E chi può dire le cose come stanno effettivamente?

Del resto nel mio mondo farsi scopare non esiste no?

Ma è anche vero che le falene corrono dietro alle luci dei fari.


----------



## Zod (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ormai la gente si conosce così...la ragazza ha 25 anni.
> Intere generazioni di adolescenti sono iscritte a facebook e gironzolano lì da anni.
> 
> la cosa un po' triste è il fatto che così giovane, sia già andato male il matrimonio.
> ...


Io ho una App che lavora 24 ore su 24 nelle chat, chatta con le ragazze scelte secondo i criteri che io imposto, le intorta fino ad organizzare l'incontro. In pratica ogni 2 o 3 giorni mi arriva la notifica di un appuntamento con la foto della ragazza, e in genere quando mi presento la ragazza è stata sedotta talmente bene che mi salta praticamente addosso.

Se qualcuno è interessato posso....ma no sicuramente non interessa a nessuno.

S*B


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abbiamo in comune che lui e di giù ha origini siciliane come me la pensiamo allo stesso modo su varie cose.... sulla famiglia sui figli... e vorrebbe innamorarsi cosi mi dice..xke nn crederci????


Sei una illusa, torna con i piedi per terra.


----------



## VikyMaria (16 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> in base a come me la giocherei io, ti dico che la tecnica è mostrarsi disinteressati al sesso e disponibile a rinunciarvi. Ma poi all'atto pratic, se il sesso è l'obiettivo, verrà fuori. E tu devi resistere, anche se è un figone, resisti. E non una volta sola, tante. Viene dalla toscana una, due, tre volte. Poi, se è il sesso che vuole, si dilegua.
> 
> Cerca di evitare di trovarti in situazioni in cui potresti cedere: stanze d'albergo, posti appartati. Lui ti dice "ho voglia di stare tranquillo con te". Non lo fare. Resistere, se ti attrae, puo' essere dura.
> 
> Non dargliela e la sua vera indole emergerà



"non dargliela e la sua vera indole...." Ma secondo me, cosi' sarebbe emersa anche la "vera" indole di Raimondo Vianello con Sandra!!!!!

Voglio dire, te le proponi di civettare, ma senza approcci sessuali, con un uomo con cui parla da mesi al telefono (e immagino tanti discorsi DOVE siano andati a puntare di gia'......), per due, tre, quattro, dieci o cento volte di fila, finche' questo non si rompe le balle???? 

Dai siamo seri..... mi son letta tutto il thread: Anche io avrei mille perplessita' riguardo una avventura simile, ed infatti pur avendo anche io chattato con altri uomini, sia sola che sopratutto assieme al mio "amico", mai ho voluto neanche valutare l'idea di incontri: anche con quello che appare piu' interessante, educato, serio, pulito..... nono: la vedo anzitutto, una situazione da "disperata", e tale non mi sento. Ed inoltre sono appassionatissima di Criminal Minds..... ormai vedo il serial killer anche nel prestinaio 70enne sotto casa.... 

Ma la tua proposta Massinfede, la trovo assurda, dagli esiti scontati, e anche immorale..... perche' una 25 enne che -come tu proponi-, si mette a occhieggiare, ammiccare e flirtare con uomo 44enne che fa decine di kilometri per trovarla, al solo scopo di torturarlo fisicamente senza mai poi concedersi, attendendo una sua reazione, potrebbe averne due: quella che dici te, sacrosanta, oppure di avere trovato un "broccolone", come a qualcuna capita, che spende dei danari, del tempo, delle emozioni e dei sacrifici, disposto a tutto per lei e pendendo dalle sue labbra: io ho anche una amica che vive un po' queste situazioni, ma sai che sono? Lui, broccolone o zerbino; Lei una stronza approfittatrice. Almeno cosi' pare vista dall'esterno!


Ultima considerazione.... qui tutte convinte che l'uomo in questione stia approfittando i una "mente ingenua". Convinte da cosa? Perche'? scottature personali? Io ripeto: MAI ho cercato incontri, li ho sempre rifiutati quando proposti, e la cosa mi imbarazzerebbe e spaventerebbe allo stesso tempo, tantissimo!  

Ma perche' dare per scontato che questi sia un truffatore di anime perse? Perche' lei a 25 anni e' ingenua? Io a 25 ero ingenuissima: e posso ben dirlo a ragione ora che ne ho 40..... ero gia' sposata, e son diventata "inaspettatamente" mamma: portata avanti la gravidanza con il parere contario dei miei, prese decisioni "drastiche" per i tempi, isolarmi dalla famiglia e reputare nuova e tale SOLO quella con mio marito, che nasceva, affrontati problemi economici, sociali, traslochi, cambi lavoro..... e adesso comunque ancora porto avanti le mie scelte, e ne vado fiera! Quindi mi sta bene consigliare l'amica che ha aperto il thread, avvisarla, come chi le ha consigliato l'incontro in luogo pubblico, io le consiglio anche di NON MOSTRARE MAI dove abita, non dare accesso al proprio telefono ne' ai propri documenti!!!! E magari se ha una amica FIDATA, o chiunque, anche la madrina..... indicarle sempre dove si trova, con chi, spostamenti etc..... ripeto, a me una situazione simile terrorizzerebbe! 

Ma credo anche, che a 25 anni lei possa essere in grado, di incontrare un uomo, parlarci, valutarlo, e decidere come muoversi, non ne ha 15..... a 25 anni si sbaglia, come anche a 40 e 70, ma c'e' anche la capacita' di correggere i propri errori, affrontarne eventuali conseguenze, etc. Semmai trovo doveroso, come tanti hanno fatto, suggerire TUTTE le eventuali conseguenze, che alla ragazza magari non verebbero neanche in mente, presa dalla agitazione/eccitazione di questa avventura nuova per lei.....

Scusate la logorrea!  VM.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è incredibile tuo marito serva solo da introduzione,da "inciso", al raccontare quello che stai facendo.
> è incredibile come la tua madrina invece di chiederti "scusa ma che c.....zo stai a fà????" , ti da consigli sul come capire che quello, l'uomo di 44 anni venuto dal cielo, voglia solo e semplicemente entrati dentro.
> è incredibile come tu, da donna sposata, e qndi presumo matura, creda alle cazzate di qsto tipo!!!chi ti dice che sia effettivamente sposato o separato???magari ha inventato una balla, per mettersi in una posizione paritaria alla tua. e chi ti dice che invece non sia un morto di figa???
> sarei davvero curiosissimo di vedere la tua faccia qndo stasera, o domani vedendo tuo marito gli dirai "ti amo!".
> vuoi sapere davvero come la penso????io una come te,non la vorrei neanche se me la regalassero!!!!!quelle come te io le considero troie!!!e nn ritenermi bigotta, xkè nn lo sono affatto!!!*ho 27 anni, sono un bellissimo tipo, ho 7 tatoo, soldi e tutto qllo ke voglio...eppure una come te x me sarebbe solo da una semplice serata...due ore...e poi CIAO*!!!!


è per questo motivo che sei ancora solo?


----------



## tesla (16 Novembre 2012)

7 tatoo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mia cara.
> Sesso.
> Tu sei carne giovane. tenera. Profumi ancora di pulito. Vedi il mondo ancora un pò in rosa.
> *Che delizioso bocconcino che devi essere per lui*


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è incredibile tuo marito serva solo da introduzione,da "inciso", al raccontare quello che stai facendo.
> è incredibile come la tua madrina invece di chiederti "scusa ma che c.....zo stai a fà????" , ti da consigli sul come capire che quello, l'uomo di 44 anni venuto dal cielo, voglia solo e semplicemente entrati dentro.
> è incredibile come tu, da donna sposata, e qndi presumo matura, creda alle cazzate di qsto tipo!!!chi ti dice che sia effettivamente sposato o separato???magari ha inventato una balla, per mettersi in una posizione paritaria alla tua. e chi ti dice che invece non sia un morto di figa???
> sarei davvero curiosissimo di vedere la tua faccia qndo stasera, o domani vedendo tuo marito gli dirai "ti amo!".
> vuoi sapere davvero come la penso????io una come te,non la vorrei neanche se me la regalassero!!!!!quelle come te io le considero troie!!!e nn ritenermi bigotta, xkè nn lo sono affatto!!!ho 27 anni, sono un bellissimo tipo, ho 7 tatoo, soldi e tutto qllo ke voglio...eppure una come te x me sarebbe solo da una semplice serata...due ore...e poi CIAO!!!!


Piercing...???


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> "non dargliela e la sua vera indole...." Ma secondo me, cosi' sarebbe emersa anche la "vera" indole di Raimondo Vianello con Sandra!!!!!
> 
> Voglio dire, te le proponi di civettare, ma senza approcci sessuali, con un uomo con cui parla da mesi al telefono (e immagino tanti discorsi DOVE siano andati a puntare di gia'......), per due, tre, quattro, dieci o cento volte di fila, finche' questo non si rompe le balle????
> 
> ...


:sonar: bellissimo post...
E io che contavo di incontrarti prima di Natale...
Non ci sono più le donne di una volta
una volta le intortavi con niente
adesso le intorti no...:no::triste::triste::triste:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :sonar: bellissimo post...
> E io che contavo di incontrarti prima di Natale...
> Non ci sono più le donne di una volta
> una volta le intortavi con niente
> adesso le intorti no...:no::triste::triste::triste:



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Zod (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è incredibile tuo marito serva solo da introduzione,da "inciso", al raccontare quello che stai facendo.
> è incredibile come la tua madrina invece di chiederti "scusa ma che c.....zo stai a fà????" , ti da consigli sul come capire che quello, l'uomo di 44 anni venuto dal cielo, voglia solo e semplicemente entrati dentro.
> è incredibile come tu, da donna sposata, e qndi presumo matura, creda alle cazzate di qsto tipo!!!chi ti dice che sia effettivamente sposato o separato???magari ha inventato una balla, per mettersi in una posizione paritaria alla tua. e chi ti dice che invece non sia un morto di figa???
> sarei davvero curiosissimo di vedere la tua faccia qndo stasera, o domani vedendo tuo marito gli dirai "ti amo!".
> vuoi sapere davvero come la penso????io una come te,non la vorrei neanche se me la regalassero!!!!!quelle come te io le considero troie!!!e nn ritenermi bigotta, xkè nn lo sono affatto!!!ho 27 anni, sono un bellissimo tipo, ho 7 tatoo, soldi e tutto qllo ke voglio...eppure una come te x me sarebbe solo da una semplice serata...due ore...e poi CIAO!!!!


Nella tua ricca dotazione personale hai dimenticato di citare le corna ...

S*B


----------



## Zod (16 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma  mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? aiuto


Finchè giochi sporco raccoglierai sporcizia.

Ripulisciti e riprendi in mano la tua vita, sei giovane. Qui c'é gente che ricomincia a 50 anni.

Quanto al tipo ormai lo devi conoscere, altrimenti rimarrà per sempre una parentesi aperta. Incontralo responsabilmente.

S*B


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Nella tua ricca dotazione personale hai dimenticato di citare le corna ...
> 
> S*B


le tue... o le sue?
le tue sono note, ne fai quasi un vanto.
le sue non sappiamo.
quindi non insinuare malignamente.
persone pure esistono.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Voglio il motosega no?


----------



## Zod (16 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non farò giri di parole ma un breve riassuntino:
> 
> hai 25 anni e sei particolarmente immatura.
> un predatore di culle ha messo gli occhi su di te: sei una facile preda, ingenua, giovane, con qualche illusione di troppo e zero senso pratico.
> ...


Questa cosa non la capisco..se ci và a letto é perché lo vuole no? Oppure é per aggraziarselo? Sembra quasi che le donne ragionino come se la figa dovesse essere appaltata.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Questa cosa non la capisco..se ci và a letto é perché lo vuole no? Oppure é per aggraziarselo? Sembra quasi che le donne ragionino come se la figa dovesse essere appaltata.
> 
> S*B



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:e bloggo pure questo...
Lo smeraldo te l'ho già dato oggi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> le tue... o le sue?
> le tue sono note, ne fai quasi un vanto.
> le sue non sappiamo.
> quindi non insinuare malignamente.
> persone pure esistono.


Esiste l'aracnofobia e io ne soffro, ma la zodfobia non mi risulta.

Una persona che richiama alla serietà un'altra, e qui mi riferisco all'amico con 7 tatoo, non dovrebbe poi farsi vanto di caratteristiche, opinioni e comportamenti superficiali.

S*B


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Esiste l'aracnofobia e io ne soffro, ma la zodfobia non mi risulta.
> 
> Una persona che richiama alla serietà un'altra, e qui mi riferisco all'amico con 7 tatoo, non dovrebbe poi farsi vanto di caratteristiche, opinioni e comportamenti superficiali.
> 
> S*B


zodfobia?
anche a me non risulta... e infatti non ne soffro.
l'amico in questione, in quattro parole sintetizzava un concetto e nel renderlo chiaro,
 ha voluto sgombrare il campo da facili allusioni.
"sono un bel tipo" e proprio per questo parlo, non per invidia o mancanza.
ma l'invidia ha le gambe corte...
sei arrivato tu con l'insinuazione della sua sofferenza...
e quale è il suo dolore ?
 le corna appunto.
tu sei uno che avrebbe superato tutto?


----------



## tesla (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse temo sempre molto che le ragioni del tuo pensare siano come dire "viziate" da quel che hai vissuto...
> Non so dire perchè lei si è sposata così giovane
> e se lo ha fatto per non amore...
> 
> ...



secondo me non c'entra aver avuto una brutta esperienza per ragionare così.
insomma, 20 anni di differenza, tanti discorsi e moine, ci vuol poco a capire dove va' a parare sto tizio.
ma con tutti i bei ragazzetti che ci sono, che magari l'amerebbero davvero, proprio un marpionazzo si deve cercare?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> secondo me non c'entra aver avuto una brutta esperienza per ragionare così.
> insomma, 20 anni di differenza, tanti discorsi e moine, ci vuol poco a capire dove va' a parare sto tizio.
> ma con tutti i bei ragazzetti che ci sono, che magari l'amerebbero davvero, proprio un marpionazzo si deve cercare?


Ma perchè insisti tanto sulla diversità di età?
Mi pare che lei abbia capito dove va a parare il tizio.
Magari vuol far saltin sul marpionazzo no?

Magari per una ragione fatta così...

Emozioni.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè insisti tanto sulla diversità di età?
> Mi pare che lei abbia capito dove va a parare il tizio.
> Magari vuol far saltin sul marpionazzo no?
> 
> ...


è cosi.
l'età non c'entra un cazzo.
il marpione attira più di cento ragazzi...
personalmente a questa ragazza direi di farsi la scopata.
pure due, mica si sciupa, magari impara meglio come si fanno i bocchini.
con la testa, la scopata, già l'ha fatta tutta, cosa cambia?
per i rimorsi se ci saranno c'è sempre tempo.


----------



## Zod (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> zodfobia?
> anche a me non risulta... e infatti non ne soffro.
> l'amico in questione, in quattro parole sintetizzava un concetto e nel renderlo chiaro,
> ha voluto sgombrare il campo da facili allusioni.
> ...


Io ho zero tatoo, e sapere che lui ne ha 7 mi logora di invidia, lo ammetto. Spero non dica che ha pure l'A5 perchè potrei infartare.

Per il resto non lo so, non so che film hai visto tu, ma io il 3D non ce l'ho ancora (forse invidio anche quello).

S*B


----------



## VikyMaria (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè insisti tanto sulla diversità di età?
> Mi pare che lei abbia capito dove va a parare il tizio.
> Magari vuol far saltin sul marpionazzo no?
> 
> ...


Ma no, conte, dai...... la ragazza in questione magari entra qui, ognittanto a leggere cosa abbiam da dirle: la tua risposta pero'...... carina, sarcastica, ma letta da Maya, cosa vuol dire? Che cazzeggi sul suo thread..... mentre magari appunto te, potresti fare qualche cosa di aiuto, perche' (temo) lei sorvolera' su tutto gli OT, tutte le quisquiglie, cerchera' soltanto i messaggi rivolti a lei, la sua situazione, e consigli utili, non avrebbe aperto questo thread se non cercava quelli, no? Proviamo prima a darglieli..... e poi semmai si cazzeggia...... 


...insomma, me la son presa un po' a cuore, Maya...... chiedo scusa se divento invadente..... MV.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io ci spero che lui nn mi prenda in giro...


Illusa.
Ma tanto hai gia' deciso.
Quindi a che pro insistere?
Cosi' sia.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Io ho zero tatoo, e sapere che lui ne ha 7 mi logora di invidia, lo ammetto. Spero non dica che ha pure l'A5 perchè potrei infartare.
> 
> Per il resto non lo so, non so che film hai visto tu, ma io il 3D non ce l'ho ancora (forse invidio anche quello).
> 
> S*B


il 3d non c'è l'hai, ma dalle risposte che dai è come se l'avessi.
siamo tutti un pò psicologi, qui dentro e ci vuole poco a capire che tra te,
 stermy, rabarbaro, di corna ne passano parecchie.
e ancora scottano.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è incredibile tuo marito serva solo da introduzione,da "inciso", al raccontare quello che stai facendo.
> è incredibile come la tua madrina invece di chiederti "scusa ma che c.....zo stai a fà????" , ti da consigli sul come capire che quello, l'uomo di 44 anni venuto dal cielo, voglia solo e semplicemente entrati dentro.
> è incredibile come tu, da donna sposata, e qndi presumo matura, creda alle cazzate di qsto tipo!!!chi ti dice che sia effettivamente sposato o separato???magari ha inventato una balla, per mettersi in una posizione paritaria alla tua. e chi ti dice che invece non sia un morto di figa???
> sarei davvero curiosissimo di vedere la tua faccia qndo stasera, o domani vedendo tuo marito gli dirai "ti amo!".
> vuoi sapere davvero come la penso????io una come te,non la vorrei neanche se me la regalassero!!!!!quelle come te io le considero troie!!!e nn ritenermi bigotta, xkè nn lo sono affatto!!!ho 27 anni, sono un bellissimo tipo, ho 7 tatoo, soldi e tutto qllo ke voglio...eppure una come te x me sarebbe solo da una semplice serata...due ore...e poi CIAO!!!!










per mancanza di sinapsi.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per mancanza di sinapsi.


ti rispondo da qui.
perchè mi emozioni.
difficile essere adesso in intimità.

cinico perchè?
per non provi più niente ,annienti emozioni.
ti allontani dalle tue percezioni e come in un film, 
vedi scorrere la tua vita, ma questa non ti procura nessuna sensazione,
niente.
non devi chiedere, non devi dare.
non devi provare, ne sperimentare, 
non devi essere migliore, non devi ricominciare.
puoi bere e fumare quanto ti pare.
puoi offendere, offendere o ricambiare,
l'emozione è la stessa.
nessuna certezza, il mondo è fuori.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Voglio il motosega no?


non ti bastano più le mani? :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per mancanza di sinapsi.


però ha 7 tatuaggi


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> però ha 7 tatuaggi


..pure il cazzo di 20 cm!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..pure il cazzo di 20 cm!!!!


ed è bellissimo! :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ed è bellissimo! :rotfl:



Anche tanti soldi e tutto quello che vuole..

Peccato per i 27anni ... Che per me la differenza di età conta...


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ed è bellissimo! :rotfl:


già!
dritto, dritto e nodoso al punto giusto, la cappella poi, un capolavoro!
per non parlare dei coglioni..
due bocce da biliardo.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche tanti soldi e tutto quello che vuole..
> 
> Peccato per i 27anni ... Che per me la differenza di età conta...


intendi dire che è troppo vecchio per te??????


----------



## Zod (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> il 3d non c'è l'hai, ma dalle risposte che dai è come se l'avessi.
> siamo tutti un pò psicologi, qui dentro e ci vuole poco a capire che tra te,
> stermy, rabarbaro, di corna ne passano parecchie.
> e ancora scottano.


La cosa che da piú fastidio é doverci anche pagare l'IMU sulle corna. Ma tu non puoi capire, l'ultima volta che hai pagato le tasse é stato per avere il rimborso sulla lobotomia. 

S*B


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ti rispondo da qui.
> perchè mi emozioni.
> difficile essere adesso in intimità.
> 
> ...


Uno normale ti direbbe. Cambia sto film che è na ciofeca assoluta, ma anche io ho guardato film che mi disgustavano, altri che mi annoiavano e altri che mi piacevano.
Ma quello che siamo, nel nostro profondo. Siamo.
In bene e in male.
Tu rinunci scientemente ad una parte importante del tuo sentire e del tuo essere. Ed è sbagliato. A prescindere.
Perchè nessun traditore deve avere questo potere di annientamento.
Certo. Tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare, ok.
Embè? Con questo non ragionamento saremmo ancora ancora a parlare facendo _uh uh_!
Non è una ragione per fare lo spettatore passivo della vita.
perchè non è vero che il mondo è fuori.
Non raccontarti storie.

Fuma. Drogati. Scopa. Incazzati. Urla. 
Ma poi basta.
O vuoi farti venire il culo piatto e flappi fumando, bevendo e guardare sempre sta ciofeca di film?

E' un porno almeno?


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> però ha 7 tatuaggi




si, uno è questo


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..pure il cazzo di 20 cm!!!!



se mancano le sinapsi può anche essere 30.

Bocciato uguale.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> intendi dire che è troppo vecchio per te??????



Ovvio ... Per me sopra i 20 sono già troppo vecchi


----------



## VikyMaria (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ti rispondo da qui.
> perchè mi emozioni.
> difficile essere adesso in intimità.
> 
> ...




Io ODIO google translate......


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..pure il cazzo di 20 cm!!!!


Capirai.


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> La cosa che da piú fastidio é doverci anche pagare l'IMU sulle corna. Ma tu non puoi capire, l'ultima volta che hai pagato le tasse é stato per avere il rimborso sulla lobotomia.
> 
> S*B


dai, ci paghi le tasse?
che personcina perbene che sei...
vedrai che con il tempo diminuiscono, come il mal di denti
 e appunto, le corna che hai in testa.
sempre che qualcuna non ti faccia ancora la festa, mi sembri un buon candidato.
io invece sono un evasore fiscale, grazie alla lobotomia, non ricordo un cazzo,
tasse???? no problem...


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ovvio ... Per me sopra i 20 sono già troppo vecchi



domani ti passo a prendere e andiamo davanti all'istituto per geometri?
sono così carini...


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capirai.


sempre a sminuire le *DOTI* altrui...

ma perchè tanta invidia??????


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Io ODIO google translate......


questa devi spiegarla...
o sei passata da luna e i suoi fantastici biscottini??????'


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> sempre a sminuire le *DOTI* altrui...
> 
> ma perchè tanta invidia??????


Perchè ce l'ho piccolo e contorto, ovviamente.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> sempre a sminuire le *DOTI* altrui...
> 
> ma perchè tanta invidia??????



e comunque stai millantando perchè l'esente sinapsi non ha scritto le sue misure.
E dubito che sia dotato da come scrive.
ha dovuto descriversi fisicamente per millantare la sua...come dire...superiorità?
Se avesse avuto misure di rispetto le avrebbe scritte. 
ha glissato, quindi


Fumo la e cig. Ho voglia di nicotina


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> domani ti passo a prendere e andiamo davanti all'istituto per geometri?
> sono così carini...


Rigano troppo dritti loro...
andiamo all'alberghiero...


----------



## Spider (16 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè ce l'ho piccolo e contorto, ovviamente.


pure contorto... e checazzo!
al male non c'è mai fine.
fattene una ragione.


----------



## VikyMaria (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> questa devi spiegarla...
> o sei passata da luna e i suoi fantastici biscottini??????'




....non e' un testo inglese "passato" da google translate???? 


...se no, allora pardon..... 


... che gaffe!!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e comunque stai millantando perchè l'esente sinapsi non ha scritto le sue misure.
> E dubito che sia dotato da come scrive.
> ha dovuto descriversi fisicamente per millantare la sua...come dire...superiorità?
> Se avesse avuto misure di rispetto le avrebbe scritte.
> ...


[video=youtube;JhGd2g7VPgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhGd2g7VPgs&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> pure contorto... *e checazzo!*
> al male non c'è mai fine.
> fattene una ragione.


Puoi dirlo forte.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Rigano troppo dritti loro...
> andiamo all'alberghiero...


cibo e sesso.
aggiudicato


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uno normale ti direbbe. Cambia sto film che è na ciofeca assoluta, ma anche io ho guardato film che mi disgustavano, altri che mi annoiavano e altri che mi piacevano.
> Ma quello che siamo, nel nostro profondo. Siamo.
> In bene e in male.
> Tu rinunci scientemente ad una parte importante del tuo sentire e del tuo essere. Ed è sbagliato. A prescindere.
> ...



e come non sorriderti. Brava!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> già!
> dritto, dritto e nodoso al punto giusto, la cappella poi, un capolavoro!
> per non parlare dei coglioni..
> due *bocce* da biliardo.


pure!


----------



## free (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è incredibile tuo marito serva solo da introduzione,da "inciso", al raccontare quello che stai facendo.
> è incredibile come la tua madrina invece di chiederti "scusa ma che c.....zo stai a fà????" , ti da consigli sul come capire che quello, l'uomo di 44 anni venuto dal cielo, voglia solo e semplicemente entrati dentro.
> è incredibile come tu, da donna sposata, e qndi presumo matura, creda alle cazzate di qsto tipo!!!chi ti dice che sia effettivamente sposato o separato???magari ha inventato una balla, per mettersi in una posizione paritaria alla tua. e chi ti dice che invece non sia un morto di figa???
> sarei davvero curiosissimo di vedere la tua faccia qndo stasera, o domani vedendo tuo marito gli dirai "ti amo!".
> vuoi sapere davvero come la penso????io una come te,non la vorrei neanche se me la regalassero!!!!!quelle come te io le considero troie!!!e nn ritenermi bigotta, xkè nn lo sono affatto!!!ho 27 anni, sono un bellissimo tipo, ho 7 tatoo, soldi e tutto qllo ke voglio...eppure una come te x me sarebbe solo da una semplice serata...due ore...e poi CIAO!!!!



ma che ci fai qui?
per capire


----------



## Spider (17 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> pure!


..e si!
dure pure loro e belle gonfie,
 per ciucciarne una devi toglierti la dentiera!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma  mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? aiuto


Sei sicura di avere 25 anni?


----------



## milli (17 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei sicura di avere 25 anni?



Quanti gliene dai? 

Buondì Claudio


----------



## tesla (17 Novembre 2012)

scommetto: 12 :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> scommetto: 12 :rotfl:



in effetti....

ma povera.


siamo delle streghe. E ultimo uno stregone (con la ciolla piena di hpv....scusa non ho resistito)


----------



## milli (17 Novembre 2012)

Buongiorno ragazze :smile:

Saremo pure delle stregacce, ma non se pò legge sta storia. Io sinceramente non ho ancora capito se ci è o ci fa.

Un insieme di leggerezze, ingenuità, infatuazioni e in mezzo pure un figlio. Ma che caspita!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Quanti gliene dai?
> 
> Buondì Claudio



Ngiorno carissima. :bacio:

Alcune volte rimango sul serio incredulo, poi penso alla diversità delle persone, sembriamo tutti uguali mentre invece ci sono differenze abissali. Quindi do il beneficio del dubbio all'autrice del 3D pensando che sia vero quello che ha scritto.

Ma nonostante tutto porca paletta, come si può arrivare a credere che quest'uomo abbia voglia di vederla per non.... scoparsela.
Come si può credere nella conoscenza tramite scrittura o conversazione telefonica una persona. 

La persona si deve vivere, si deve guardare si deve odorare si deve carezzare si deve........
Se vogliamo vivere in maniera romantica da lettura, compriamoci dei romanzi e sogniamo con quelli.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti....
> 
> ma povera.
> 
> ...



Mi hanno insegnato che per non ricevere battutacce bisogna starsene muti, meno si parla meglio è.

Ora avendo appurato ciò, ed avendoti letta, ciò vuol dire che muta non sei stata, e visto che ho imparato che l' hpv non si contrae in determinate maniere, tu ora e davanti a tutti mi fai un bel Soffocotto ! pepepepeeeeeeeprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> il 3d non c'è l'hai, ma dalle risposte che dai è come se l'avessi.
> siamo tutti un pò psicologi, qui dentro e ci vuole poco a capire che tra te,
> stermy, rabarbaro, di corna ne passano parecchie.
> e ancora scottano.


Certo che te la sei proprio legata al dito la schiettezza rivelatrice con la quale sei stato accolto da alcuni.

ne supra crepidam sutor iudicaret


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi hanno insegnato che per non ricevere battutacce bisogna starsene muti, meno si parla meglio è.
> 
> Ora avendo appurato ciò, ed avendoti letta, ciò vuol dire che muta non sei stata, e visto che ho imparato che l' hpv non si contrae in determinate maniere, tu ora e davanti a tutti mi fai un bel Soffocotto ! pepepepeeeeeeeprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!
Lo sapevo che avresti ceduto al fascino del soffocotto tebano a squalo!!!


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo che te la sei proprio legata al dito la schiettezza rivelatrice con la quale sei stato accolto da alcuni.
> 
> *ne supra crepidam sutor iudicaret*



plinio il vecchio....:inlove:

Ho sempre pensato a lui come un giornalista d'assalto.

E la mia prof di italiano si indignava del paragone.

Ma era una vera strega rompicoglioni.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!
> Lo sapevo che avresti ceduto al fascino del soffocotto tebano a squalo!!!



Minchia!!! amo la violenza fatta nel momento giusto!!! Quel dolore che ti sale mescolandosi con il piacere....non riesci più a distinguerli.. in estasi nella concentrazione di capire cosa sta succedendo, e gemi.. gemi... e ti viene in mente adesso godo... ma verrà il mio di momento per ricambiare nella maniera che mi appartiene, che si voglia oppure NO! 

Signori andatevi a fare una passeggiata, qua si sta facendo sesso virtuale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> "non dargliela e la sua vera indole...." Ma secondo me, cosi' sarebbe emersa anche la "vera" indole di Raimondo Vianello con Sandra!!!!!
> 
> Voglio dire, te le proponi di civettare, ma senza approcci sessuali, con un uomo con cui parla da mesi al telefono (e immagino tanti discorsi DOVE siano andati a puntare di gia'......), per due, tre, quattro, dieci o cento volte di fila, finche' questo non si rompe le balle????
> 
> ...



tolto il neretto per ovvi motivi 

"mai lette tante puttanate tutte insieme" (cit. JB)


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia!!! *amo la violenza fatta nel momento giusto!*!! Quel dolore che ti sale mescolandosi con il piacere....non riesci più a distinguerli.. in estasi nella concentrazione di capire cosa sta succedendo, e gemi.. gemi... e ti viene in mente adesso godo... *ma verrà il mio di momento per ricambiare nella maniera che mi appartiene, che si voglia oppure NO! *
> 
> Signori andatevi a fare una passeggiata, qua si sta facendo sesso virtuale.



Primo neretto. Certo, ovvio. Capisco.
Ma i miei soffocotti lo sai che sono SEMPRE a squalo, se no Mattia mica si ritirerebbe terrorizzato quando comincio a fare boccuccia pomp..hem...soffocottara.
Se ti ricordi mi hanno pure dedicato un blog per insegnarmi i rudimenti della sacra arte.

Cioè.
Se ti soffocotto minimo c'è il sangue.


Secondo neretto.
Ovvero?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Questa cosa non la capisco..se ci và a letto é perché lo vuole no? Oppure é per aggraziarselo? *Sembra quasi che le donne ragionino come se la figa dovesse essere appaltata.*
> 
> S*B



quoto
era anni che cercavo una frase così incisiva, i miei complimenti


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Primo neretto. Certo, ovvio. Capisco.
> Ma i miei soffocotti lo sai che sono SEMPRE a squalo, se no Mattia mica si ritirerebbe terrorizzato quando comincio a fare boccuccia pomp..hem...soffocottara.
> Se ti ricordi mi hanno pure dedicato un blog per insegnarmi i rudimenti della sacra arte.
> 
> ...


auahaahaaaah sei una starda sai! inutile dirti il perchè, hai quella capacità di esprimerti con dietro altro, e passi la palla a me. 

Che dirti? devi imparare.... nel caso di Mattia ed al posto di mattia, saprei ricambiarti nella maniera giusta, come? nella maniera che piace a me! come piace a me? ehehehe una parola scriverlo, ma nel momento in cui mi fai male e quel momento in cui mi fai male e sai che non devi farmi male, ma nun te ne frega na cippa! io per puro divertimento aspetto il momento in cui sei in estasi, in quel momento cambio volto e metto quello reale, in questo caso lo squalo che hai postato diventerebbe un 'acciughina, e tu diventeresti rabbiosa di piacere e di dolore, oltre quello non hai possibilità di sfuggire, li ferma dove sei senza possibilità se non quella di stare sottomessa alla forza, alla dolcezza, agli scatti rabbiosi giusti nei momenti giusti..... fino ad arrivare a dove voglio io e non tu, in questo caso e nel tempo nel mai venire. Solo piacere misto a dolore e piacere e dolore..è solo ed esclusivamente controllato da me.


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahaahaaaah sei una starda sai! inutile dirti il perchè, hai quella capacità di esprimerti con dietro altro, e passi la palla a me.
> 
> Che dirti? devi imparare.... nel caso di Mattia ed al posto di mattia, saprei ricambiarti nella maniera giusta, come? nella maniera che piace a me! come piace a me? ehehehe una parola scriverlo, ma nel momento in cui mi fai male e quel momento in cui mi fai male e sai che non devi farmi male, ma nun te ne frega na cippa! io per puro divertimento aspetto il momento in cui sei in estasi, in quel momento cambio volto e metto quello reale, in questo caso lo squalo che hai postato diventerebbe un 'acciughina, *e tu diventeresti rabbiosa di piacere e di dolore, oltre quello non hai possibilità di sfuggire, li ferma dove sei senza possibilità se non quella di stare sottomessa alla forza, alla dolcezza, agli scatti rabbiosi giusti nei momenti giusti..... *f*ino ad arrivare a dove voglio io e non tu, in questo caso e nel tempo nel mai venire. Solo piacere misto a dolore e piacere e dolore..è solo ed esclusivamente controllato da me.*



...........mi viene in mente una cosa che...un ricordo. Nemmeno lontano. Anzi. Piuttosto vicino a dire la verità.Che...



Vabbè. Sospiro timida e impaurita, scaccio ricordi  e...

























Pivello.ti smonterei come una marionetta.
Tzè.





Certo che stiamo dando un ottimo contributo porno a questo 3d.
Essì.
Clà, sei un fottuto maniaco che va in caccia di Tebine indifese.
:blank:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Finchè giochi sporco raccoglierai sporcizia.
> 
> Ripulisciti e riprendi in mano la tua vita, sei giovane. Qui c'é gente che ricomincia a 50 anni.
> 
> ...




l'incontro avverrà in luogo pubblico ....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> secondo me non c'entra aver avuto una brutta esperienza per ragionare così.
> insomma, 20 anni di differenza, tanti discorsi e moine, ci vuol poco a capire dove va' a parare sto tizio.
> ma con tutti i bei ragazzetti che ci sono, che magari l'amerebbero davvero, proprio un marpionazzo si deve cercare?



I RAGAZZETTI NN FANNO PER ME....PREFERISCO L'UOMO PIù GRANDE ..HHO GIA IL MARITO DI 31 E PER ME NN è ANCORA ABBASTANZA MATURO


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> Ma no, conte, dai...... la ragazza in questione magari entra qui, ognittanto a leggere cosa abbiam da dirle: la tua risposta pero'...... carina, sarcastica, ma letta da Maya, cosa vuol dire? Che cazzeggi sul suo thread..... mentre magari appunto te, potresti fare qualche cosa di aiuto, perche' (temo) lei sorvolera' su tutto gli OT, tutte le quisquiglie, cerchera' soltanto i messaggi rivolti a lei, la sua situazione, e consigli utili, non avrebbe aperto questo thread se non cercava quelli, no? Proviamo prima a darglieli..... e poi semmai si cazzeggia......
> 
> 
> ...insomma, me la son presa un po' a cuore, Maya...... chiedo scusa se divento invadente..... MV.


 GRAZIE BELLA ....SI IO VOLEVO SOLO CONSIGLI!!! TUTTO QUI INVECE SONO STATA ATTACCATA  :-(


----------



## Zod (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I RAGAZZETTI NN FANNO PER ME....PREFERISCO L'UOMO PIù GRANDE ..HHO GIA IL MARITO DI 31 E PER ME NN è ANCORA ABBASTANZA MATURO


Visto che a detta di Spider qui pullula di psicologi, voglio provarci anche io.

Ma tu cerchi un uomo o un padre? Sei sicura che il problema di fondo sia fuori da te e non dentro te stessa? 

Si sdrai sulla poltrona e si sbottoni la camicetta...hemmmm....per rilassarsi meglio ...

S*B


----------



## Zod (17 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto
> era anni che cercavo una frase così incisiva, i miei complimenti


Graziee!!! Quindi ora me la appalterai per un paio d'ore?? Daiiiiiii..... La tratto bene...la faccio soffrire al punto giusto ...

S*B


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> GRAZIE BELLA ....SI IO VOLEVO SOLO CONSIGLI!!! TUTTO QUI INVECE SONO STATA ATTACCATA  :-(


non sei stata attaccata, ognuno con i suoi modi ha cercato di farti capire che è una situazione che tu vedi un pò troppo in rosa e che probabilmente si tramuterà nell'ennesima ricerca di qualcosa.
Tutto qui.
Poi se vuoi che ti diciamo solo che sicuramente il 40enne NON è separato, e non vede l'ora di conoscere te e il tuo fantastico sorriso va bene.

Però dimostri di essere almeno ingenua, molto ingenua, e se lo percepiamo noi, da solo ciò che scrivi, credo che anche il fantastico 40 enne lo abbia capito.
Detto questo per me ti vuole trombare e basta.
Se sbaglio pronta a chiederti scusa.
Ma ho più anni di te e gli uomini li conosco bene.
E tu scusami, ma non mi sembri decisamente pronta per ascoltare gli altri.

Tu. Non. Ascolti.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I RAGAZZETTI NN FANNO PER ME....PREFERISCO L'UOMO PIù GRANDE ..HHO GIA IL MARITO DI 31 E PER ME NN è ANCORA ABBASTANZA MATURO



Ok ... Ma per cosa lo cerchi st'uomo?
Per farci due parole nel reale? 
A questo punto penso che un pensierino te lo sei fatta anche tu solo che hai paura di 
Essere scaricata dopo ... 
ma tu cosa vuoi da lui oltre alle conversazioni?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sei stata attaccata, ognuno con i suoi modi ha cercato di farti capire che è una situazione che tu vedi un pò troppo in rosa e che probabilmente si tramuterà nell'ennesima ricerca di qualcosa.
> Tutto qui.
> Poi se vuoi che ti diciamo solo che sicuramente il 40enne NON è separato, e non vede l'ora di conoscere te e il tuo fantastico sorriso va bene.
> 
> ...








NN E QUESTIONE DI NN ASCOLTARE MA SE SONO ENTRATA IN QUEST FORUM ERA SOLO PER CONFRONTARMI CON ALTRA GENTE NO PER ESSERE  GIUDICATA MA E QUELLO INVECE ACCADE SI HO PURE 25 ANNI MA CHI LO DICE CHE NN SONO MATURA? CHE SE XKE HO SBAGLIATO E MI SONO SPOSATA A 19 ANNI E LI ERO INCAPACE DI INTENDERE E VOLERE IN QUANTO LO FECI SENZA RAGIONARE AVEVO ANCHE IL DESIDERIO DI SCAPPARE DI CASA. NN ANDAVO D'ACCORDO CON I MIEI E HO PRESO IL MATRIMONIO COME UNA VIA DI FUGA...  SBAGLIANDO NN LO METTO IN DUBBIO.. ADESSO AVREI VOGLIA DI INNAMORARMI SI FORSE SBAGLIANDO ANCHE QUI PERCHE COME E STATO SCRITTO UNA PERSONA BISOGNA CONOSCERLA NO SOLO PARLARCI PER  TELEFONO ..MA MI RAPPORTO MEGLIO COSII CHE DAL VIVO...SONO MODI DI FA... SI PUò???


----------



## milli (17 Novembre 2012)

Chi ti ha attaccata? Ti abbiamo detto quello che pensiamo di questa storia.
Se volevi che in coro ti si dicesse vai tranquilla che anche lui è infatuato di te, lui sarà il tuo principe azzurro.........bè hai sbagliato posto.
E in fondo il fatto che comunque tu hai un dubbio, sennò non avresti chiesto lumi, è perchè così tanto sicura delle sue buone intenzioni non sei.


----------



## milli (17 Novembre 2012)

Ti abbiamo messa in guardia circa la scarsa se non nulla possibilità che il 44enne sia sincero.
Questo perchè tu speri che lui sia l'uomo di cui poterti innamorare e uscire così da un'altra "prigione". Prima la casa dei tuoi genitori e adesso quello di tua e di tuo marito.

L'importante è che tu sia consapevole che potrebbe essere solo per portarti a letto. Se anche a te sta bene e non cerchi altre implicazioni, o speri in altre implicazioni, ok. 

Tieni conto però che sei sposata e stai iniziando qualcosa partendo da menzogne.

Forse dovresti prima fare chiarezza con tuo marito.

Poi andare a cercare altrove.


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> NN E QUESTIONE DI NN ASCOLTARE MA SE SONO ENTRATA IN QUEST FORUM ERA SOLO PER CONFRONTARMI CON ALTRA GENTE NO PER ESSERE  GIUDICATA MA E QUELLO INVECE ACCADE SI HO PURE 25 ANNI MA CHI LO DICE CHE NN SONO MATURA? CHE SE XKE HO SBAGLIATO E MI SONO SPOSATA A 19 ANNI E LI ERO INCAPACE DI INTENDERE E VOLERE IN QUANTO LO FECI SENZA RAGIONARE AVEVO ANCHE IL DESIDERIO DI SCAPPARE DI CASA. NN ANDAVO D'ACCORDO CON I MIEI E HO PRESO IL MATRIMONIO COME UNA VIA DI FUGA...  SBAGLIANDO NN LO METTO IN DUBBIO.. ADESSO AVREI VOGLIA DI INNAMORARMI SI FORSE SBAGLIANDO ANCHE QUI PERCHE COME E STATO SCRITTO UNA PERSONA BISOGNA CONOSCERLA NO SOLO PARLARCI PER  TELEFONO ..MA MI RAPPORTO MEGLIO COSII CHE DAL VIVO...SONO MODI DI FA... SI PUò???


.......
Intanto scrivi in minuscolo che qui non si urla.
Poi guarda, detto tranquillamente fra me e te.
Rileggiti.
Ti sembri una che cerca confronto o solo parole che lei vuole ascoltare?


E per quanto mi riguarda, da quello che leggo che scrivi e come ragioni. Si. Sei immatura.
Tanto. Confermo.


Ora, è assolutamente condivisibile che tu voglia innamorati di nuovo, ed è anche giusto ma.
Sembra che tu stia rifacendo passo passo gli errori che ti hanno condotto a 19 anni al matrimonio.
Nopn ascolti e ascolti solo te stessa, che non mi sembra ti abbia portato alla favola del principe azzurro che tanto sogni.
Ti stiamo dicendo che lui, probabilmente, ti vuole solo scopare.
Tu dici di no.
Ok.


Vediamo come và.
Te lo ripeto.
PER ME ti vuole scopare e basta e tu sei un ingenua che si beve tutto, ma non perchè sei stupida ma perchè hai voglia di innamorarti e questo, oltre alla tua giovane età, ti preclude una certa razionalità di giudizio.


Amiche come prima eh?


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Chi ti ha attaccata? Ti abbiamo detto quello che pensiamo di questa storia.
> Se volevi che in coro ti si dicesse vai tranquilla che anche lui è infatuato di te, lui sarà il* tuo principe azzurro....*.....bè hai sbagliato posto.
> E in fondo il fatto che comunque tu hai un dubbio, sennò non avresti chiesto lumi, è perchè così tanto sicura delle sue buone intenzioni non sei.



ahahahaha, non ti avevo ancora letto!
Abbiamo usato lo stesso paragone.


Che vomito i principi azzurri


----------



## milli (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahaha, non ti avevo ancora letto!
> Abbiamo usato lo stesso paragone.
> 
> 
> Che vomito i principi azzurri



 

Si da vomito e duri a morire..............................tutte le sere a leggere Cenerentola, Biancaneve e compagnia varia............così si addormenta..................e il giorno cerco di fare la giusta informazione: il principe azzurro NON ESISTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tebe se non si inizia da piccole.......................


----------



## tesla (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sei stata attaccata, ognuno con i suoi modi ha cercato di farti capire che è una situazione che tu vedi un pò troppo in rosa e che probabilmente si tramuterà nell'ennesima ricerca di qualcosa.
> Tutto qui.
> Poi se vuoi che ti diciamo solo che sicuramente il 40enne NON è separato, e non vede l'ora di conoscere te e il tuo fantastico sorriso va bene.
> 
> ...


ti quoto selvaggiamente


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Si da vomito e duri a morire..............................tutte le sere a leggere Cenerentola, Biancaneve e compagnia varia............così si addormenta..................e il giorno cerco di fare la giusta informazione: *il principe azzurro NON ESISTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tebe se non si inizia da piccole..*.....................


Brava Milli!
Non cedere!

L'immaginario del principe azzurro fa più danni che altro, e se la combatte con la pubblicità famiglia mulino bianco.
Una bomba , altro che svegliarsi al mattino sorridenti.
Sto cazzo.

E scusa il francesismo.
Detto questo per la nostra non registrata le auguro di avere beccato l'unico 40enne sulla piazza principessoso azzurroso.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ti abbiamo messa in guardia circa la scarsa se non nulla possibilità che il 44enne sia sincero.
> Questo perchè tu speri che lui sia l'uomo di cui poterti innamorare e uscire così da un'altra "prigione". Prima la casa dei tuoi genitori e adesso quello di tua e di tuo marito.
> 
> L'importante è che tu sia consapevole che potrebbe essere solo per portarti a letto. Se anche a te sta bene e non cerchi altre implicazioni, o speri in altre implicazioni, ok.
> ...


HAI RAGIONE.... SONO CONSAPEVOLE CHE POTREBBE ESSERE UN ENNESSIMA DELUSIONO XO VOGLIO PROVARE


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .......
> Intanto scrivi in minuscolo che qui non si urla.
> Poi guarda, detto tranquillamente fra me e te.
> Rileggiti.
> ...


si scusami scrivo sempre grande ... nn volevo urlare


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si scusami scrivo sempre grande ... nn volevo urlare



ok, fai così.

Ora sei in fissa, e lo capisco.
Anche io secoli fa ho avuto 25 anni e anche se non ho mai pensato di trovare il principe o sposarmi e vivere felice e contenta, avevo delle emozioni e dei sogni.
Capisco tutto, davvero.
Avrai lo stomaco contratto, sarai emozionata, riderai anche un pò da sola, ripenserai mille volte a cosa ti dice, a come te lo dice.
Ti fa stare bene. Ti fa sentire viva. E felice.
Senza contare la sottile corrente erotica che sicuramente nelle vostre telefonate avete esplorato con battute o latro.
Perfetto.

Attenzione. non è una questione di dargliela o non dargliela, chi se ne fotte.
Vuoi scoparci? Fallo. Riossigena il corpo e la mente.
Ma.
E' il tuo cuore che è debole.
E sei fragile ora.

Non buttare via il tuo cuore.
E se lo vuoi fare, tieni ben in mente che la maggior parte degli uomini di quell'età sono degli stronzi.
Come molte donne.
Ma loro di più, per un fatto di caccia.
E tu sei un bel bocconcino tenero e giovane per lui.
*non siete ad armi pari.*
Ricordati solo questo.

Ti lascio un abbraccio e spero che davvero sia quello che dice e che tu senti.
Sul serio.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, fai così.
> 
> Ora sei in fissa, e lo capisco.
> Anche io secoli fa ho avuto 25 anni e anche se non ho mai pensato di trovare il principe o sposarmi e vivere felice e contenta, avevo delle emozioni e dei sogni.
> ...



nn voglio solo scopare.... quella nn e la mia priorità  cmq si e vero sono fragile adesso ..... ma la mia vita senza emozioni non e vita e lui mi fa sentire viva ....mi da attenzioni ovvero ci sto bene....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Finchè giochi sporco raccoglierai sporcizia.
> 
> Ripulisciti e riprendi in mano la tua vita, sei giovane. Qui c'é gente che ricomincia a 50 anni.
> 
> ...


voglio conoscerlo x vedere se almeno stavolta potrebbe essere la volta buona...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nn voglio solo scopare.... quella nn e la mia priorità  cmq si e vero sono fragile adesso ..... ma la mia vita senza emozioni non e vita e lui mi fa sentire viva ....mi da attenzioni ovvero ci sto bene....



Ascolta i consigli di Tebe dammi retta.


Dici sei sposata e che non vuoi scopare, ma intanto hai cambiato diversi amanti, o perlomeno mi sembra di capire dal testo del 3D.  Ora mi nasce un dubbio, scopi degli uomini per conoscerli non solo nell'aspetto sessuale e trovare chi possa starti accanto nella vita? Ora hai trovato un uomo adulto che sembra coinvolgerti mentalmente giusto? Bene.

Detto questo sono sempre più in confusione, non trovo realtà in quello che ne esce dalla mia analisi, perchè un uomo affascina nella realtà, nella conoscenza, nel modo di porsi e porsi con gli altri, affascina quando dorme, quando si sveglia, quando butta voci e fa sentire la sua mascolinità, affascina essendo reale, e quando tu con quello sopra scritto e con tante altre cose ti ritrovi a sentire tuo l'uomo che stai conoscendo.
Ti ripeto e lo dico per esperienza diretta, in chat o per telefono gli uomini sono dei gran bastardi, comprese quelle donne che se mature si fanno prendere in giro CONSCIAMENTE, perchè cercano la scusante per non sentirsi in colpa. A te qua è stato detto da tutti che sei ingenua, credici perchè è vero. E non è una parolaccia essere ingenui, non è una maniera per darti contro, ma per farti capire. 

Ripeto quello scritto da altri, attenta alle persone mature, sono degli squali affamati, e ti mollano quando meno te lo aspetti, cioè quando hanno soddisfatto la loro sete di caccia.


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nn voglio solo scopare.... quella nn e la mia priorità  cmq si e vero sono fragile adesso ..... *ma la mia vita senza emozioni non e vita e lui mi fa sentire viva .*...*mi da attenzioni ovvero ci sto ben*e....


E' la parte in neretto che mi preoccupa.
Perchè certi tipi di uomini sono bravissimi in questo gioco.
ma dei veri maestri.

Ora. Tutto quello che potevamo dirti e consigliarti lo abbiamo fatto.
Ti faccio una domanda, se vuoi rispondere.
Gli altri amanti, immagino tu li abbia scelti perchè cercavi emozioni e volevi sentirti viva.
E non sono andati bene.
Secondo te perchè?


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ascolta i consigli di Tebe dammi retta.
> 
> 
> Dici sei sposata e che non vuoi scopare, ma intanto hai cambiato diversi amanti, o perlomeno mi sembra di capire dal testo del 3D.  Ora mi nasce un dubbio, scopi degli uomini per conoscerli non solo nell'aspetto sessuale e trovare chi possa starti accanto nella vita? Ora hai trovato un uomo adulto che sembra coinvolgerti mentalmente giusto? Bene.
> ...



oggi siamo una testa e una tastiera.:unhappy:

quotone

n/r ascolta anche lui


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> oggi siamo una testa e una tastiera.:unhappy:
> 
> quotone
> 
> n/r ascolta anche lui



Ma quando mai! tutto falso, sto dando dimostrazione a n.r come si circuisce di striscio, ed io lateralmente ti sto dando delle stoccate per portarti a me. Uomo maturo.


n.r tranquilla sono soltanto degli O.T. qua si scherza anche, altrimenti porca paletta diventa, wwwcamposanto.it



































































 rido della mia cretinite ad minchiam


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai! tutto falso, sto dando dimostrazione a n.r come si circuisce di striscio, ed io lateralmente t*i sto dando delle stoccate per portarti a me. Uomo maturo.*
> 
> 
> n.r tranquilla sono soltanto degli O.T. qua si scherza anche, altrimenti porca paletta diventa, wwwcamposanto.it
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:

macchè.
Sono io la vera incantatrice, mica tu.
Sono più vecchia di te sicuro, quindi ti sto manipolando per portarti a letto solo che invece tu pensi di essere tu a manipolare me e quindi



Minkia mi sono incasinata.


Vabbè, ma si tromba o no?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' la parte in neretto che mi preoccupa.
> Perchè certi tipi di uomini sono bravissimi in questo gioco.
> ma dei veri maestri.
> 
> ...




per emozioni intendo che nn mi accontento di una vita monotona e questo nn vuoldire che voglio saltare di uomo in uomo .ma voglio solo una persona che sia in sintonia con me ...che mi faccia sentire donna che sia geloso che mi dimostri che per lui io ci sono ............ secondo me nn e andata bene xke io volevo una storia loro no... solo sesso vedendo carne giovane....sei poi sono tutti stronzi gli uomini bene... ma io credo che ancora ci sia qualcuno normale... che voglia qualcosa di bello...


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per emozioni intendo che nn mi accontento di una vita monotona e questo nn vuoldire che voglio saltare di uomo in uomo .ma voglio solo una persona che sia in sintonia con me ...che mi faccia sentire donna che sia geloso che mi dimostri che per lui io ci sono ............ secondo me nn e andata bene xke io volevo una storia loro no... solo sesso vedendo carne giovane....sei poi sono tutti stronzi gli uomini bene... ma io credo che ancora ci sia qualcuno normale... che voglia qualcosa di bello...


va bene, quindi le tue scottature te le sei prese.
Tu volevi una storia e loro no.
Tieni a mente questo con il tuo 40enne.
Non hai idea alcuni tipi di traditori cosa raccontano per portarsi a letto una.
da brivido.

Certo che ci sono uomini normali che vogliono qualcosa di bello, e sono tanti ma non con queste prerogative.
Tu sei sposata e nessun uomo "normale" cercherà mai in te una da storia seria ma solo una trombata.
hai provato a pensarla così?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> macchè.
> Sono io la vera incantatrice, mica tu.
> ...



Qualcuno mi fa la traduzione? 

Si tromba soltanto quando lo dico.. quando lo dico.. quando lo dico....ronf....ronf..:dorme:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per emozioni intendo che nn mi accontento di una vita monotona e questo nn vuoldire che voglio saltare di uomo in uomo .ma voglio solo una persona che sia in sintonia con me ...che mi faccia sentire donna che sia geloso che mi dimostri che per lui io ci sono ............ secondo me nn e andata bene xke io volevo una storia loro no... solo sesso vedendo carne giovane....sei poi sono tutti stronzi gli uomini bene... ma io credo che ancora ci sia qualcuno normale... che voglia qualcosa di bello...



Io non vorrei essere opprimente, ma oltre leggere Tebe, hai letto anche quello che ti ho scritto io?

Ora passiamo alla risposta di questa tua di ora. Ma qual'è il problema scusa? Sei sposata, cerchi in un'altra relazione qualcuno che ti faccia sentire davvero donna, bene goditi la persona matura che stai conoscendo. Ma ricercare in una storia di tradimento il percorso di una vita mi sembra non soltanto ambiguo ma senza senso. Cioè non riesco a trovarci logica. 

Probabilmente tu per un motivo X non vuoi lasciare tuo marito. Se così fosse potrai soltanto adattarti alla tua modalità di vita cioè di traditrice, e difficilmente troverai un uomo che non si stanchi di starti vicina dopo averti scopata, è soltanto quello lo scopo, ma riesci a capirlo o no ?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me *anche solo* per conoscerci... ma io stavolta* ho paura a fidarmi *tutte le volte che l'ho fatto* ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura.*.. con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare *ma  mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? *aiuto



Maya, li ho letti tutti commenti e non voglio aggiungere nulla a cio' che ti hanno ripetuto in tutte le salse. è evidente che hai bisogno di questa cosa e quindi la vivrai.
un paio di osservazioni: come allora, stai aspettando il principe che ti porti via da quello che oggi è tuo marito e allora era tua padre, non ti è venuto in mente?

come allora carica di aspettive questo evento, e NON vuoi credere che questi voglia conoscerti solo per un obbiettivo,  e ci sta, convinciti.se ti fa bene. 


 ma tu lo conosci l impegno che bisogna dare ad una relazione per incominciare ad accarezzare l idea di poter non dico sposarsi, ma quantomeno essere compatibili ? 

Prova almeno a dirti: _questo me lo porto a letto e poi come vada vada 

mi piace a telefono ma so che sul piano reale e tutta una storia diversa._

 E non dire che* dovrai accettare l ennesima delusione * ma delusione de che che nemmeno lo hai visto? !!!



io, uomo, pure se fossi straseparato da 14 anni , dopo 20 ore di telefonata, nella maniera piu assoluta avrei voglia di incollarmi una ragazza, con figli, non ancora separata , che* solo per averle parlato al telefono già è pronta a fare progetti sul MIO futuro, quando ancora nemmeno al presente io esisto insieme a lei.
*

aiutooooo...che angoscia! questo un uomo di 44 anni dice . a con ragione!

quindi, vai da lui ma  levati quelle idiozie per la testa!!!

perchè se fossi la tua amica , al tuo ritorno da scornata in lacrime  quando lui stanco di fare chilometri incomincerà a telefonarti sempre meno e tu piangerai dicendo che gli uomini son tutti uguali...dopo la mazzata che prenderai da lui ( certa ) avresti il resto da me.

 E magari chiediti, invece,  come mai allora hai commesso la superficiatà  di sposare tuo marito e come mai ancora oggi ,* con la stessa superficità *ti aspetti da questo un futuro .


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene, quindi le tue scottature te le sei prese.
> Tu volevi una storia e loro no.
> Tieni a mente questo con il tuo 40enne.
> Non hai idea alcuni tipi di traditori cosa raccontano per portarsi a letto una.
> ...


si ci ho provato...ma e successo anchhe di chi ha perso la testa ...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per emozioni intendo che nn mi accontento di una vita monotona e questo nn vuoldire che voglio saltare di uomo in uomo .ma voglio solo una persona che sia in sintonia con me ...che mi faccia sentire donna che sia geloso che mi dimostri che per lui io ci sono ............ secondo me nn e andata bene xke io volevo una storia loro no... solo sesso vedendo carne giovane....sei poi sono tutti stronzi gli uomini bene... ma io credo che ancora ci sia qualcuno normale... che voglia qualcosa di bello...



Bhó io non so che genere di rapporto tu abbia con tuo marito...
Ma posso assicurarti che la monotonia dopo la bufera della passione arriva per tutti...
ma questa è la vita e devi essere tu a dare una svolta a quello che non ti piace ...
non appoggiarti ancora su altre persone per cercare l'isola che non c'è ...
da quello che hai scritto lo  già fatto sposandoti per scappare via dai tuoi genitori
ora speri in qualcun'altro che ti porti via da tuo marito... 
Poi incontra quest'uomo fidati pure nessuno te lo impedisce ma non partire illusa ...


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si ci ho provato...ma e successo anchhe di chi ha perso la testa ...



e perchè non sei con uno di quelli che hanno perso la testa?
Non volevi quello?
Non tradisci per quello?


----------



## lunaiena (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e perchè non sei con uno di quelli che hanno perso la testa?
> Non volevi quello?
> Non tradisci per quello?


StavO per scriverlo anch'io...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Maya, li ho letti tutti commenti e non voglio aggiungere nulla a cio' che ti hanno ripetuto in tutte le salse. è evidente che hai bisogno di questa cosa e quindi la vivrai.
> un paio di osservazioni: come allora, stai aspettando il principe che ti porti via da quello che oggi è tuo marito e allora era tua padre, non ti è venuto in mente?
> 
> come allora carica di aspettive questo evento, e NON vuoi credere che questi voglia conoscerti solo per un obbiettivo,  e ci sta, convinciti.se ti fa bene.
> ...


:singleeye:Concordo...
peró mi chiedo come al giorno d'oggi ci siano ancora tante ragazze che prendono il matrimonio come 
unica via di fuga dai genitori...
Ne conosco parecchie...
che poi rimangono impantanate in rapporti che non vogliono più...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :singleeye:Concordo...
> peró mi chiedo come al giorno d'oggi ci siano ancora tante ragazze che prendono il matrimonio come
> unica via di fuga dai genitori...
> Ne conosco parecchie...
> che poi rimangono impantanate in rapporti che non vogliono più...




accada forse agli altri nn accade perchè siete piu bravi nel decidere che dev dirti... <!!!! cmq grazie


----------



## tesla (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> HAI RAGIONE.... SONO CONSAPEVOLE CHE POTREBBE ESSERE UN ENNESSIMA DELUSIONO XO VOGLIO PROVARE





Non Registrato ha detto:


> accada forse agli altri nn accade perchè siete piu bravi nel decidere che dev dirti... <!!!! cmq grazie



no, non siamo più bravi, forse è proprio perchè abbiamo fatto delle cazzate prima di te che siamo tutti qui a dirti di non farlo


----------



## VikyMaria (17 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tolto il neretto per ovvi motivi
> 
> "mai lette tante puttanate tutte insieme" (cit. JB)





Chiara, mi ha molto colpita il tuo commento: perche' quello che intendevo esprimere, forse male, e' stato poi meglio ed esattamente scritto sia da Tebe, che da Dammi un nome: sono in sintonia totale con quel che han suggerito all'autrice del thread, e anche per come lo hanno espresso! So che non son altrettanto brava a fare cogliere il nocciolo dei miei pensieri, mi ingarbuglio spesso da sola, mi perdo in incidenti ed incidentali...... ma che tu abbia letto nel mio post solo puttanate,quando a mio avviso, nella mia maniera, intendevo le stesse cose che han scritto loro..... :blu:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo che te la sei proprio legata al dito la schiettezza rivelatrice con la quale sei stato accolto da alcuni.
> 
> *ne supra crepidam sutor iudicaret*


mi hai fatto spruzzare lo schermo :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I RAGAZZETTI NN FANNO PER ME....PREFERISCO L'UOMO PIù GRANDE ..HHO GIA IL MARITO DI 31 E PER ME NN è ANCORA ABBASTANZA MATURO


non c'è problema, più che i maschi invecchiano, più si sognano i bocconcini giovani come te :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> NN E QUESTIONE DI NN ASCOLTARE MA SE SONO ENTRATA IN QUEST FORUM ERA SOLO PER CONFRONTARMI CON ALTRA GENTE NO PER ESSERE  GIUDICATA MA E QUELLO INVECE ACCADE SI HO PURE 25 ANNI MA CHI LO DICE CHE NN SONO MATURA? CHE SE XKE HO SBAGLIATO E MI SONO SPOSATA A 19 ANNI E LI ERO INCAPACE DI INTENDERE E VOLERE IN QUANTO LO FECI SENZA RAGIONARE AVEVO ANCHE IL DESIDERIO DI SCAPPARE DI CASA. NN ANDAVO D'ACCORDO CON I MIEI E HO PRESO IL MATRIMONIO COME UNA VIA DI FUGA...  SBAGLIANDO NN LO METTO IN DUBBIO.. ADESSO AVREI VOGLIA DI INNAMORARMI SI FORSE SBAGLIANDO ANCHE QUI PERCHE COME E STATO SCRITTO UNA PERSONA BISOGNA CONOSCERLA NO SOLO PARLARCI PER  TELEFONO ..MA MI RAPPORTO MEGLIO COSII CHE DAL VIVO...SONO MODI DI FA... SI PUò???


questo suona già molto meglio :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Si da vomito e duri a morire..............................tutte le sere a leggere Cenerentola, Biancaneve e compagnia varia............così si addormenta..................e il giorno cerco di fare la giusta informazione: il principe azzurro NON ESISTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tebe se non si inizia da piccole.......................


invece le principesse esistono ... come la mettiamo allora?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brava Milli!
> Non cedere!
> 
> L'immaginario del principe azzurro fa più danni che altro, e se la combatte con la pubblicità famiglia mulino bianco.
> ...


prendi me :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma  mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? aiuto


riproviamo a rispondere ... ai fatti di ora.

hai sempre due anni di franchigia, questa non la ritratto. 

se veramente hai l'impressione che la tua relazione attuale non ti dia abbastanza soddisfazione e non riesci a ravvivarla, mi è chiaro che ti butti in qualunque altra storia purché ti dia quel che tu cerchi, anche se non è affatto vero. il gioco del maschio in caccia è di far sembrare che sia un angelo. poi da una botta o due e molla tutto. questa è la norma.

se cerchi quindi chi ti coccola verbalmente al punto di non poterci più vivere senza, possiamo aprire una discussione dedidata allo scopo e lusingare la tua immagine e persona e alla fine non riesci più a vivere senza di noi. ma non perché vogliamo creare una dipendenza, ma perché tu te la sogni.

dall'altra parte non ti possiamo mica darti contro. in fondo, ognuno di noi cerca l'anima gemella che ci fa sentire unici nel mondo, perché tutti lo siamo. ma mondo com'è, non ci regala nulla. il tuo principe c'è, ma per me non lo trovi senza cambiare il tuo atteggiamento. perché come è ora, il maschio 50enne ti percepisce come una preda, e dovresti invece apparire come una donna che sa cosa vuole.

e per saperlo, purtroppo, devi fare esperienza. soltanto mazzate come quella che andrai a prendere potranno spuntare il lato principessa e mostrare invece la gradita immagine di regina. se proprio dobbiamo fare paragoni


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Novembre 2012)

*luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> :singleeye:Concordo...
> peró mi chiedo come al giorno d'oggi ci siano ancora tante ragazze che prendono il matrimonio come
> unica via di fuga dai genitori...
> Ne conosco parecchie...
> che poi rimangono impantanate in rapporti che non vogliono più...



perchè ?

mah..secondo me tutto gira intorno:

a. predisposizione genetica alla poca indipendenza
b educazione.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> accada forse agli altri nn accade perchè siete piu bravi nel decidere che dev dirti... <!!!! cmq grazie



maya, scusa ma non ho capito


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prendi me :rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 6003




tu per tanti motivi sei un buon soggetto.

quali?

non te lo dico


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> riproviamo a rispondere ... ai fatti di ora.
> 
> hai sempre due anni di franchigia, questa non la ritratto.
> 
> ...


diventata poi regggina, ne prenderà altre


nel senso che gli anni maya e l esperienza ti insegneranno ad affidarti piu a te stessa e meno al principe di turno. tutto qui.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> diventata poi regggina, ne prenderà altre
> 
> 
> nel senso che gli anni maya e l esperienza ti insegneranno ad affidarti piu a te stessa e meno al principe di turno. tutto qui.



Sto facendo soltanto l'acido, nell'essenza di quello che scriverò non ci sarà nulla se non l'acidità

Minchia! una principessa che scopa a destra ed a manca! ed il principe che è un bastardo traditore. 

Yeahhhhhhhh!! evviva il romanticismo e la ricerca dell'amore.


----------



## Duchessa (18 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> riproviamo a rispondere ... ai fatti di ora.
> 
> hai sempre due anni di franchigia, questa non la ritratto.
> 
> ...


Acuto...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> diventata poi regggina, ne prenderà altre
> 
> 
> nel senso che gli anni maya e l esperienza ti insegneranno ad affidarti piu a te stessa e meno al principe di turno. tutto qui.



questo e sicuro che l'esperienza mi farà crescere... cmq oggi lo conoscerò.. e in viaggio x veni da me...vedremo subito se ritornerà o no.... intanto passiamo dal virtuale al reale...e per me questo e importante nn si può stare mesi e mesi a chattare e parlare al telefono


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo e sicuro che l'esperienza mi farà crescere... cmq oggi lo conoscerò.. e in viaggio x veni da me...vedremo subito se ritornerà o no.... intanto passiamo dal virtuale al reale...e per me questo e importante nn si può stare mesi e mesi a chattare e parlare al telefono


Quanto è vero, la stessa cosa che dicevo io, ero talmente esperto che in batter di ciglia nell'arco di una giornata avevo anche il numero di telefono. E nel più breve tempo possibile,  di solito in meno di 30 giorni le incontravo.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> riproviamo a rispondere ... ai fatti di ora.
> 
> hai sempre due anni di franchigia, questa non la ritratto.
> 
> ...



l'esperienza mi fortificherà...


----------



## tesla (18 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'esperienza mi fortificherà...



oppure ti renderà più cinica, più disillusa, più amareggiata


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2012)

*Polemica soltanto*



tesla ha detto:


> oppure ti renderà più cinica, più disillusa, più amareggiata



Inutile, tutto inutile, in questo 3D si evince soltanto una cosa, la ricerca di quello che si vuole leggere, maya non cerca il confronto il dialogo, cerca lo sfogo e chi gli dice prova, nel tempo troverai la persona che ti aggrada e che la pensi come te.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> oppure ti renderà più cinica, più disillusa, più *amareggiata*


sarà quello e per questo non sono tanto convinto che questa esperienza vada fatta a tutti i costi


----------



## Zod (18 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo e sicuro che l'esperienza mi farà crescere... cmq oggi lo conoscerò.. e in viaggio x veni da me...vedremo subito se ritornerà o no.... intanto passiamo dal virtuale al reale...e per me questo e importante nn si può stare mesi e mesi a chattare e parlare al telefono


Infatti non si puó, si finisce con l'idealizzare le persone e le situazioni, soprattutto quando si é in uno stato di debolezza. Oggi ti farai il tuo bel bagno di realtà, e magari annusandolo capirai che é ora di fare le pulizie nella tua vita. Guardati intorno invece che cercare in chat, ma prima risolvi la situazione con tuo marito. Se proprio vuoi sbagliare fallo responsabilmente.

Facci sapere come é andata!

S*B


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sarà quello e per questo non sono tanto convinto che questa esperienza vada fatta a tutti i costi



:blank:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti ho 25 anni ho appena conosciuto un uomo di 44 che vive in alta toscana divorziato con due bimbi... e un mese che ci parlo al telefono ... io attualmente sono sposata ma con mio marito non va per nulla bene anzi... non è la prima volta che mi capita di conoscere uomini... solo che con quest uomo tutto sembra diverso ha deciso domenica di venire per venirmi a conoscere e verrebbe qui da me anche solo per conoscerci... ma io stavolta ho paura a fidarmi tutte le volte che l'ho fatto ci sono rimasta fregata tutti a parlare bene e poi alla fine di me nn gli importava nulla vedevo solo la ragazzina giovane per un avventura... con la mia madrina ci ho provato a parlare ma  mi dice la stessa cosa che questo viene solo per un obiettivo...ma io nn ci voglio credere ...!!
> è possibile che un uomo stia ore e ore al telefono decidere di conoscerci solo per poi fare puro sesso? aiuto



fanno anche di peggio tesoro! Anche io come te volevo illudermi che uno non si scomoda tanto per una scopata....e invece, ho dovuto ricredermi! e così giusto a naso, sei sicura che è divorziato? 
In bocca al lupo!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi hai fatto *spruzzare* lo schermo :rotfl: :rotfl:


davvero... per cosi poco?
spero non di sperma.
(visto il soggetto)


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo che te la sei proprio legata al dito la schiettezza rivelatrice con la quale sei stato accolto da alcuni.
> 
> ne supra crepidam sutor iudicaret


tu sei tutto forse ma certo non sei schietto.
altrimenti parleresti di te in altro modo.

*ne supra crepidam sutor iudicaret*... già!
...mi hai tolto le parole dalla bocca.

tu cosa conosci? forse me?
la mia vita? la mia storia?
analizzi me e non guardi te.

... eppure come se con facilità, ti sei permesso di giudicare.
quando tu, ti farai giudicare?

raglia, raglia....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> NN E QUESTIONE DI NN ASCOLTARE MA SE SONO ENTRATA IN QUEST FORUM ERA SOLO PER CONFRONTARMI CON ALTRA GENTE NO PER ESSERE  GIUDICATA MA E QUELLO INVECE ACCADE SI HO PURE 25 ANNI MA CHI LO DICE CHE NN SONO MATURA? CHE SE XKE HO SBAGLIATO E MI SONO SPOSATA A 19 ANNI E LI ERO INCAPACE DI INTENDERE E VOLERE IN QUANTO LO FECI SENZA RAGIONARE AVEVO ANCHE IL DESIDERIO DI SCAPPARE DI CASA. NN ANDAVO D'ACCORDO CON I MIEI E HO PRESO IL MATRIMONIO COME UNA VIA DI FUGA...  SBAGLIANDO NN LO METTO IN DUBBIO.. ADESSO AVREI VOGLIA DI INNAMORARMI SI FORSE SBAGLIANDO ANCHE QUI PERCHE COME E STATO SCRITTO UNA PERSONA BISOGNA CONOSCERLA NO SOLO PARLARCI PER  TELEFONO ..MA MI RAPPORTO MEGLIO COSII CHE DAL VIVO...SONO MODI DI FA... SI PUò???


Tu vuoi uscire da una prigione. Dovresti già aver imparato che la libertà te la devi conquistare da sola, non aggrappata ad un uomo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fanno anche di peggio tesoro! Anche io come te volevo illudermi che uno non si scomoda tanto per una scopata....e invece, ho dovuto ricredermi! e così giusto a naso, sei sicura che è divorziato?
> In bocca al lupo!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


ciao bella


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> davvero... per cosi poco?
> spero non di sperma.
> (visto il soggetto)


a volte bastano parole semplici per evidenziare un problema. la frase scelta lo ha descritto e nascosto così elegantemente a coloro che non vogliono sapere


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Infatti non si puó, si finisce con l'idealizzare le persone e le situazioni, soprattutto quando si é in uno stato di debolezza. Oggi ti farai il tuo bel bagno di realtà, e magari annusandolo capirai che é ora di fare le pulizie nella tua vita. Guardati intorno invece che cercare in chat, ma prima risolvi la situazione con tuo marito. Se proprio vuoi sbagliare fallo responsabilmente.
> 
> Facci sapere come é andata!
> 
> S*B




nn ci siamo piaciuti... e finita che siamo rimasti amici...e stato bello conoscersi ...e rimasto x 4 ore a lavoro con me .... abbiamo riso e scherzato e all'ora che doveva andare è andato via.. nn si è comportato cosi male alla fine...alla fine averlo conosciuto sul posto di lavoro mi ha consentito di nn ritrovarmi in situazioni spiacevoli...  !!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> tu sei tutto forse ma certo non sei schietto.
> altrimenti parleresti di te in altro modo.
> 
> *ne supra crepidam sutor iudicaret*... già!
> ...


Tu, o buon spider, sei stato colto dalla confondenza.
La quale è un'attitidine tanto delicata da trattare quanto semplice da riconoscere.
Essa è delicata perchè si tramuta senza sforzo e causa apparente in compiacimento od acredine, i quali sono perniciosi oltrechè tediosi, ed è semplice da riconoscere perchè imbastisce argomentazioni giustificatorie del tutto eccentriche.
Vai perciò ribattendo al _ne supra crepidam sutor iudicaret_ con uno stizzoso _quis custodiet ipsos custodiet?_, e te lo dico in latino perchè altrimenti potrebbe sembrare una citazione della Marvel più che di Giovenale.
Ma tutto ciò non ha senso.
In primis, perchè confondi gli ambiti del giudizio che reputi venga espresso, attribuendogli un valore di sentenza giuridica piuttosto che di una deduzione logica o, il che sarebbe ancora meno, di impressione estetica.
Secondariamente, perchè richiedi legittimazione all'illegittimabile e una reciprocità di forma, non solamente impossibile, ma inutile.

Venendo poi al punto che tanto pare interessarti...
La cagione che m'ha condotto in questo luogo virtuale è nota a tutti gli utenti storici, nonchè testimoniata qua e là in questo epistolario virtuale.
Buona lettura!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nn ci siamo piaciuti... e finita che siamo rimasti amici...e stato bello conoscersi ...e rimasto x 4 ore a lavoro con me .... abbiamo riso e scherzato e all'ora che doveva andare è andato via.. nn si è comportato cosi male alla fine...alla fine averlo conosciuto sul posto di lavoro mi ha consentito di nn ritrovarmi in situazioni spiacevoli...  !!!


tanto rumore per nulla...
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tanto rumore per nulla...
> in bocca al lupo



Ti sbagli, ci sarà un seguito, la chat è un macello, e le persone che chattano per quanto dicono che sono reali, vivono in un mondo tutto loro.  chi la conosce approfitta nella maniera che ha imparato per i suoi scopi.

Se al tizio maya è piaciuta, saprà come comportarsi. Se non gli è piaciuta scomparirà.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tanto rumore per nulla...
> in bocca al lupo





ciao caro diciamo di si tanto rumore per nulla...anche se nn posso negare che ci speravo nonostante lui parlasse sempre d piacersi fisicamente .... ma sai essendo che lui ha 44 anni e io 25 nn pensavo che un uomo che tanto bello nn è...si trovi bene con una ragazz di 25 anni a livello mentale po si limiti all'aspetto esterione mi fa davvero cadere le braccia in terra...cmq meglio che sia andata cosi...forse nn era la persona giusta sn stata superficiale infantile lo ammetto..ma nn riesco a fare di tutta l'erba un fascio...voglio sempre esser positiva nonostante le delusioni costanti cerco di guardare avanti sperando che sia migliore... devo però cercare di raggiungere un equilibrio mentale...perche cosi con questo continuo contrasto dentro di me vado poco lontano... ieri, dopo che la situazione si evoluta  in quel modo sa com'è finita? .... che tornando a casa io sentissi dentro di me l desiderio di essere confortata da colui che in quelle 4 ore io avevo tradito solo perche ero stata qui a lavoro con il 44 xke e rimasto qui dentroo l'edicola con me e mio marito era a casa con i nostri bimbi... xke? vedo mio marito come il porto sicuro...e cerco invece l'innamoramento e le favole?? vorrei un uomo che mi facesse sentire protetta desiderata considerata... solo perchè mio marito tutte queste cose nn le fa... nonostante io gli dica che vorrei che fosse piu amante piu uomo...nn riesco ad accettarlo per com'è....


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sbagli, ci sarà un seguito, la chat è un macello, e le persone che chattano per quanto dicono che sono reali, vivono in un mondo tutto loro.  chi la conosce approfitta nella maniera che ha imparato per i suoi scopi.
> 
> Se al tizio maya è piaciuta, saprà come comportarsi. Se non gli è piaciuta scomparirà.



no nn ci siamo piaciuti nessuno dei due....


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

Come sarà andata?


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao caro diciamo di si tanto rumore per nulla...anche se nn posso negare che ci speravo nonostante lui parlasse sempre d piacersi fisicamente .... ma sai essendo che lui ha 44 anni e io 25 nn pensavo che un uomo che tanto bello nn è...si trovi bene con una ragazz di 25 anni a livello mentale po si limiti all'aspetto esterione mi fa davvero cadere le braccia in terra...cmq meglio che sia andata cosi...forse nn era la persona giusta sn stata superficiale infantile lo ammetto..ma nn riesco a fare di tutta l'erba un fascio...voglio sempre esser positiva nonostante le delusioni costanti cerco di guardare avanti sperando che sia migliore... devo però cercare di raggiungere un equilibrio mentale...perche cosi con questo continuo contrasto dentro di me vado poco lontano... ieri, dopo che la situazione si evoluta  in quel modo sa com'è finita? .... che tornando a casa io sentissi dentro di me l desiderio di essere confortata da colui che in quelle 4 ore io avevo tradito solo perche ero stata qui a lavoro con il 44 xke e rimasto qui dentroo l'edicola con me e mio marito era a casa con i nostri bimbi... xke? vedo mio marito come il porto sicuro...e cerco invece l'innamoramento e le favole?? vorrei un uomo che mi facesse sentire protetta desiderata considerata... solo perchè mio marito tutte queste cose nn le fa... nonostante io gli dica che vorrei che fosse piu amante piu uomo...nn riesco ad accettarlo per com'è....



a ecco. me lo ero perso.

Non è andata


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao caro diciamo di si tanto rumore per nulla...anche se nn posso negare che ci speravo nonostante lui parlasse sempre d piacersi fisicamente .... ma sai essendo che lui ha 44 anni e io 25 nn pensavo che un uomo che tanto bello nn è...si trovi bene con una ragazz di 25 anni a livello mentale po si limiti all'aspetto esterione mi fa davvero cadere le braccia in terra...cmq meglio che sia andata cosi...forse nn era la persona giusta sn stata superficiale infantile lo ammetto..ma nn riesco a fare di tutta l'erba un fascio...voglio sempre esser positiva nonostante le delusioni costanti cerco di guardare avanti sperando che sia migliore... devo però cercare di raggiungere un equilibrio mentale...perche cosi con questo continuo contrasto dentro di me vado poco lontano... ieri, dopo che la situazione si evoluta in quel modo sa com'è finita? .... che tornando a casa io sentissi dentro di me l desiderio di essere confortata da colui che in quelle 4 ore io avevo tradito solo perche ero stata qui a lavoro con il 44 xke e rimasto qui dentroo l'edicola con me e mio marito era a casa con i nostri bimbi... xke? vedo mio marito come il porto sicuro...*e cerco invece l'innamoramento e le favole*?? vorrei un uomo che mi facesse sentire protetta desiderata considerata... solo perchè mio marito tutte queste cose nn le fa... nonostante io gli dica che vorrei che fosse piu amante piu uomo...nn riesco ad accettarlo per com'è....


il problema è che le cerchi nel posto sbagliato... 

cosa speri di ottenere da una chat?


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il problema è che le cerchi nel posto sbagliato...
> 
> cosa speri di ottenere da una chat?[/QUOT
> 
> non lo so... perchè penso che ci sia gente normale anche in chat ...sbaglio?


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a ecco. me lo ero perso.
> 
> Non è andata


meglio ora che dopo.....


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il problema è che le cerchi nel posto sbagliato...
> 
> cosa speri di ottenere da una chat?



non lo so....


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > il problema è che le cerchi nel posto sbagliato...
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no nn ci siamo piaciuti nessuno dei due....


sei un poco delusa eh?


fai una roba, buttati in qualche attività sportiva, sociale, culturale, ve ne sono mille dove puoi e conoscere e frequentare soprattutto.


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> non lo so... perchè penso che ci sia gente normale anche in chat ...sbaglio?





maya ha detto:


> non lo so....


un 44enne che se ne va ad adescare giovincelle in chat non è una persona normale


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sei un poco delusa eh?
> 
> 
> fai una roba, buttati in qualche attività sportiva, sociale, culturale, ve ne sono mille dove puoi e conoscere e frequentare soprattutto.




forse mi rifuggio nelle chat proprio perche nn ho tempo di frequentare... posti sociali...


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> un 44enne che se ne va ad adescare giovincelle in chat non è una persona normale



ci ho pensato anch io


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> un 44enne che se ne va ad adescare giovincelle in chat non è una persona normale


Una 25enne si ?


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una 25enne si ?


no...ma è  "una bambina" che ha bruciato le tappe sposandosi a 19 anni... quindi forse il beneficio del dubbio possiamo lasciarglielo... 

io credo comunque che debba per prima cosa fare chiarezza nel suo matrimonio..poi ricominciare con il resto... cosi sta facendo un errore dietro l'altro


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no...ma è  "una bambina" che ha bruciato le tappe sposandosi a 19 anni... quindi forse il beneficio del dubbio possiamo lasciarglielo...
> 
> io credo comunque che debba per prima cosa fare chiarezza nel suo matrimonio..poi ricominciare con il resto... cosi sta facendo un errore dietro l'altro




Bene.

​Lo credo anch'io.


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una 25enne si ?



xkè? spieegamela


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

*Maya*



maya ha detto:


> forse mi rifuggio nelle chat proprio perche nn ho tempo di frequentare... posti sociali...


maya, io capisco che tu abbia tempo.

ma se non hai tempo per queste cose, come ne potresti trovare per frequentare una persona ?

prova a riflettere.

lo vedi dunque, che il problema sta altrove?


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no...ma è  "una bambina" che ha bruciato le tappe sposandosi a 19 anni... quindi forse il beneficio del dubbio possiamo lasciarglielo...
> 
> io credo comunque che debba per prima cosa fare chiarezza nel suo matrimonio..poi ricominciare con il resto... cosi sta facendo un errore dietro l'altro



nn riesco a far chiarezza xke mio marito mi da sicurezza..ma nn m da quel sentirmi donna... quel sentirmi desiderata amata considerata... xke???'


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn riesco a far chiarezza xke mio marito mi da sicurezza..ma nn m da quel sentirmi donna... quel sentirmi desiderata amata considerata... xke???'


ma queste cose tu le dici a tuo marito?


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> maya, io capisco che tu abbia tempo.
> 
> ma se non hai tempo per queste cose, come ne potresti trovare per frequentare una persona ?
> 
> ...




hai ragione


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> xkè? spieegamela



Dove sta la differenza tra un 44enne che chatta ed una 25enne?

Il 44enne per quale motivo non può chattare, ed una 25enne si ?


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma queste cose tu le dici a tuo marito?



si glielo dico ogni giornooooo .......ci provo anche attraverso battutine... ma nn succede nulla... dice che lui e fatto cosi.. e che lui ce sempre x me ma a modo suo....a me nn basta


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn riesco a far chiarezza xke mio marito mi da sicurezza..ma nn m da quel sentirmi donna... quel sentirmi desiderata amata considerata... xke???'



Maya, cerca di dare un nome a quello di cui hai bisogno e diglielo chiaro. 

il tuo interlocutore puo' essere solo lui sino a che stai con lui, e non per moralismo.

Diversamente ti dovrai accontentare di cio' che uomo ti richiede nelle lenzuola di un pomeriggio o della sua attenzione attraverso un sms.

devi, devi parlare con tuo marito.questa è per ora la prima e unica strada da percorrere. il matrimonio cucciola, non è punto di arrivo, ma solo un documento attraverso il quale sancite diritti e doveri, tutto il resto lo si deve o creare o distruggere.

quanti anni ha la tua piccola ?


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dove sta la differenza tra un 44enne che chatta ed una 25enne?
> 
> Il 44enne per quale motivo non può chattare, ed una 25enne si ?



certo... ma nn puo esistere un relazione anche con 20 ann di differenza?


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si glielo dico ogni giornooooo .......ci provo anche attraverso battutine... ma nn succede nulla... dice che lui e fatto cosi.. e che lui ce sempre x me ma a modo suo....a me nn basta


ok..e cosa ti manca esattamente????


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> certo... ma nn puo esistere un relazione anche con 20 ann di differenza?


no


----------



## Valeniente (19 Novembre 2012)

*25 anni e .....*

Non sono mai stata moralista, ma, se a 25 anni oltre ad essere sposata, hai avuto già storie con altri uomini e ora ricorri alla chat per conoscerne altri, forse sei tu che hai bisogno di aiuto.

Fai chiarezza e sappi che, a parte i primi incontri, poi nessun uomo/donna continuerà a farti sentire eternamente desiderata, è già tanto se ti amerà e rispetterà, ma sarai tu il problema nella coppia, se non cambi.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si glielo dico ogni giornooooo .......ci provo anche attraverso battutine... ma nn succede nulla... dice che lui e fatto cosi.. e che lui ce sempre x me ma a modo suo....a me nn basta



stella, non a battutine, non avere paura di affrontare e di reclamare i tuoi bisogni. parlane seriamente.


inventati tu qualcosa , sollecitalo tu, provaci.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no


Oddio eh. Mò nun t'allargà.


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Maya, cerca di dare un nome a quello di cui hai bisogno e diglielo chiaro.
> 
> il tuo interlocutore puo' essere solo lui sino a che stai con lui, e non per moralismo.
> 
> ...





mia figlia?  io ci provo dicendogli xke nn stiam insieme? e lui dce che è il lavoro che ci porta lontano piu il fatto che lui ha i suoi allenamenti... e le sue partite e io invece solo il lavoro la casa e i figl


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn riesco a far chiarezza xke mio marito mi da sicurezza..ma nn m da quel sentirmi donna... quel sentirmi desiderata amata considerata... xke???'


Forse perchè sei tu che non ti consideri. Sei passata da sotto l'ala dei genitori(anche se non ti piaceva) all'ala del marito. Come mai non hai considerato di poter stare SOLA? Avevi paura di non farcela? Anche adesso... cerchi una via di fuga, ma non da sola. Sei tu che non ti stimi abbastanza, secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no


ehhhhllllapeppa...


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> mia figlia?  io ci provo dicendogli xke nn stiam insieme? e lui dce che è il lavoro che ci porta lontano piu il fatto che lui ha i suoi allenamenti... e le sue partite e io invece solo il lavoro la casa e i figl


solita storia cara...

e magari ha anche un amante ...alè...

figli quanti 2?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

*età*



maya ha detto:


> certo... ma nn puo esistere un relazione anche con 20 ann di differenza?


E SE GLI ANNI SONO oltre 30?

Per me è  importante sentire cosa ne pensate, lui 55 lei 23, solo amanti e non so che tipo di relazione sia stata, sembra abbia cominciato lei.


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio eh. Mò nun t'allargà.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhhllllapeppa...



dipende da cosa intendete per storia... storia di sesso si...storia per una vita no...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende da cosa intendete per storia... storia di sesso si...storia per una vita no...


Ma perchè no? Scusa, io ne conosco di coppie con lui che ha una quindicina di anni in più, per dire. Quando la lei è più grande in genere sono un cinque/dieci, ma in ogni caso sono coppie che funzionano, almeno per come le conosco io. Cioè, perchè no. Se uno sta bene, sta bene. Lascia perdere che ti ci immagini tu con uno più vecchio di vent'anni, che è un altro discorso.


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..e cosa ti manca esattamente????


mi manca il romanticismo il suo essere presente nn accetto lui...nonostante nn sia un uomo malvaggio--
mi manca che nn abbiamo tempo x noi che lui n abbia mai un pensiero carino  neanche un fiore...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao caro diciamo di si tanto rumore per nulla...anche se nn posso negare che ci speravo nonostante lui parlasse sempre d piacersi fisicamente .... ma sai essendo che lui ha 44 anni e io 25 nn pensavo che un uomo che tanto bello nn è...si trovi bene con una ragazz di 25 anni a livello mentale po si limiti all'aspetto esterione mi fa davvero cadere le braccia in terra...cmq meglio che sia andata cosi...forse nn era la persona giusta sn stata superficiale infantile lo ammetto..ma nn riesco a fare di tutta l'erba un fascio...voglio sempre esser positiva nonostante le delusioni costanti cerco di guardare avanti sperando che sia migliore... devo però cercare di raggiungere un equilibrio mentale...perche cosi con questo continuo contrasto dentro di me vado poco lontano... ieri, dopo che la situazione si evoluta  in quel modo sa com'è finita? .... che tornando a casa io sentissi dentro di me l desiderio di essere confortata da colui che in quelle 4 ore io avevo tradito solo perche ero stata qui a lavoro con il 44 xke e rimasto qui dentroo l'edicola con me e mio marito era a casa con i nostri bimbi... xke? vedo mio marito come il porto sicuro...e cerco invece l'innamoramento e le favole?? vorrei un uomo che mi facesse sentire protetta desiderata considerata... solo perchè mio marito tutte queste cose nn le fa... nonostante io gli dica che vorrei che fosse piu amante piu uomo...nn riesco ad accettarlo per com'è....


Visto che avevo ragione?
La bolla si è sgonfiata da sola.
Tu sei giovane e credi ancora alle storie stile romanzetto harmony.
Ma quello è un tipo di amore che va bene che so un pomeriggo al mese.
Ti posso garantire che ( impegnandomi a fondo) per un pomeriggio al mese ti posso far sentire la donna più amata e desiderata del mondo.
Ma ricorda, a fine pomeriggio, ti levi dai coglioni, perchè tempo scaduto, io devo tornare alle mie responsabilità reali.

Tuo marito è il porto sicuro.
Ci si balocca dentro l'abitudine.

Ma hai l'esempio dell'edicola.
L'edicola deve essere aperta tot ore ogni giorno.
ANche se nessuno viene a comperare giornale.

Con l'edicola magni.
Chiudi l'edicola per andare in giro al luna pork.
Non magni.

Tuo marito non fa certe cose perchè non ha bisogno di farle...

Ueeeeee...sai che stress ogni giorno regalare un'emozione nuova alla moglie...?

Cioè non siamo dentro rete quattro...voglio dire...


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè no? Scusa, io ne conosco di coppie con lui che ha una quindicina di anni in più, per dire. Quando la lei è più grande in genere sono un cinque/dieci, ma in ogni caso sono coppie che funzionano, almeno per come le conosco io. Cioè, perchè no. Se uno sta bene, sta bene. Lascia perdere che ti ci immagini tu con uno più vecchio di vent'anni, che è un altro discorso.



perchè l'ho vissuta in prima persona...e a lungo andare la differenza la senti... pensa quando lei avrà 50 anni e lui 70 ...le cose funzionerebbero ancora?


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Forse perchè sei tu che non ti consideri. Sei passata da sotto l'ala dei genitori(anche se non ti piaceva) all'ala del marito. Come mai non hai considerato di poter stare SOLA? Avevi paura di non farcela? Anche adesso... cerchi una via di fuga, ma non da sola. Sei tu che non ti stimi abbastanza, secondo me.



no quando ho lasciata casa mia nn avevo un lavoro... nn ero autonoma...e vero nn sono sicura di me come posso fare per diventarlo???


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> mi manca il romanticismo il suo essere presente nn accetto lui...nonostante nn sia un uomo* malvaggio*--
> mi manca che nn abbiamo tempo x noi che lui n abbia mai un pensiero carino neanche un fiore...


:unhappy:

ma lui è sempre stato cosi? perchè non avete tempo per voi?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn riesco a far chiarezza xke mio marito mi da sicurezza..ma nn m da quel sentirmi donna... quel sentirmi desiderata amata considerata... xke???'


Ma porco giuda...
Ma casso mondo...

Ma sai quanti mariti pensano di valere qualcosa per le loro mogli solo perchè danno loro SICUREZZA?

Per sentirsi donna ecc..ecc.e.cc...ecc...
Sono cose...in più...

Ma non funzionali...

Mah...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè l'ho vissuta in prima persona...e a lungo andare la differenza la senti... pensa quando lei avrà 50 anni e lui 70 ...le cose funzionerebbero ancora?


Può darsi di no. Certo. Ma io sono dell'idea che non puoi fasciarti la testa prima di romperla. Alla fine, e lo vediamo tutti i giorni, le cose a volte non funzionano, e molto prima, anche tra coetanei o quasi. Quindi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> no quando ho lasciata casa mia nn avevo un lavoro... nn ero autonoma...e vero nn sono sicura di me come posso fare per diventarlo???


Comincia a non cercare appoggi. Al resto ci pensa la vita. Ogni difficoltà che affronti da sola è un successo e ti rende sicura. Anche crescere dei figli, fare in modo che non manchi loro nulla. Poi fai qualcosa per te. Iscriviti a una palestra, fai uno sport, leggi di libri, fatti venire un'idea. Insomma, hai 25 anni! La via per la sicurezza in te stessa non passa dai pantaloni di nessuno!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2012)

Così chi a 44 anni passa il suo tempo nelle chat...
Ha più chance di chi invece non ha tempo per ste robe perchè ha:
Lavoro
Figli
Moglie 
Hobbies sani.

Da non credere...


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco giuda...
> Ma casso mondo...
> 
> Ma sai quanti mariti pensano di valere qualcosa per le loro mogli solo perchè danno loro SICUREZZA?
> ...


tu sei un uomo realizzato in quello che fai.e se ti manca qualcosa lo cerchi altrove e punto

lei no. 

non è una colpa. diglielo tu come deve rafforzarsi.

io mo' devo scappare.


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comincia a non cercare appoggi. Al resto ci pensa la vita. Ogni difficoltà che affronti da sola è un successo e ti rende sicura. Anche crescere dei figli, fare in modo che non manchi loro nulla. Poi fai qualcosa per te. Iscriviti a una palestra, fai uno sport, leggi di libri, fatti venire un'idea. Insomma, hai 25 anni! La via per la sicurezza in te stessa non passa dai pantaloni di nessuno!


quoto :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Così chi a 44 anni passa il suo tempo nelle chat...
> Ha più chance di chi invece non ha tempo per ste robe perchè ha:
> Lavoro
> Figli
> ...


beh... ha più chance con un'altra persona che passa il suo tempo in chat. Se vai in palestra...


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè no? Scusa, io ne conosco di coppie con lui che ha una quindicina di anni in più, per dire. Quando la lei è più grande in genere sono un cinque/dieci, ma in ogni caso sono coppie che funzionano, almeno per come le conosco io. Cioè, perchè no. Se uno sta bene, sta bene. Lascia perdere che ti ci immagini tu con uno più vecchio di vent'anni, che è un altro discorso.



infatti io pensavo  che potesse funziona tra il 44 e me


----------



## lunaiena (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao caro diciamo di si tanto rumore per nulla...anche se nn posso negare che ci speravo nonostante lui parlasse sempre d piacersi fisicamente .... ma sai essendo che lui ha 44 anni e io 25 nn pensavo che un uomo che tanto bello nn è...si trovi bene con una ragazz di 25 anni a livello mentale po si limiti all'aspetto esterione mi fa davvero cadere le braccia in terra...cmq meglio che sia andata cosi...forse nn era la persona giusta sn stata superficiale infantile lo ammetto..ma nn riesco a fare di tutta l'erba un fascio...voglio sempre esser positiva nonostante le delusioni costanti cerco di guardare avanti sperando che sia migliore... devo però cercare di raggiungere un equilibrio mentale...perche cosi con questo continuo contrasto dentro di me vado poco lontano... ieri, dopo che la situazione si evoluta  in quel modo sa com'è finita? .... che tornando a casa io sentissi dentro di me l desiderio di essere confortata da colui che in quelle 4 ore io avevo tradito solo perche ero stata qui a lavoro con il 44 xke e rimasto qui dentroo l'edicola con me e mio marito era a casa con i nostri bimbi... xke? vedo mio marito come il porto sicuro...e cerco invece l'innamoramento e le favole?? vorrei un uomo che mi facesse sentire protetta desiderata considerata... solo perchè mio marito tutte queste cose nn le fa... nonostante io gli dica che vorrei che fosse piu amante piu uomo...nn riesco ad accettarlo per com'è....



Un rapporto da favola esiste solo nelle favole ma la vita è realtà ...

Da persona adulta di confido che i rapporti (qualsiasi rapporto) dopo un pò si evolvono e dal momento che subentra la sicurezza nell'altra persona si tende a trascurarne i particolari ....
e questo succede anceh nei rapporti extra quindi convinciti che se quello che vuoi è un rapporto da favola devi almeno cambiare favoliere ogni tot....


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Può darsi di no. Certo. Ma io sono dell'idea che non puoi fasciarti la testa prima di romperla. Alla fine, e lo vediamo tutti i giorni, le cose a volte non funzionano, e molto prima, anche tra coetanei o quasi. Quindi...



quoto


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un rapporto da favola esiste solo nelle favole ma la vita è realtà ...
> 
> Da persona adulta di confido che i rapporti (qualsiasi rapporto) dopo un pò si evolvono e dal momento che subentra la sicurezza nell'altra persona si tende a trascurarne i particolari ....
> e questo succede anceh nei rapporti extra quindi convinciti che se quello che vuoi è un rapporto da favola devi almeno cambiare favoliere ogni tot....



invece ioo penso che anche se siamo sposati da 30 anni le attenzioni verso l'altr nn devono essere mai trascurate....xke se s ha sicurezza nn s devono poi avere emozioni anche col tuo uomo???


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comincia a non cercare appoggi. Al resto ci pensa la vita. Ogni difficoltà che affronti da sola è un successo e ti rende sicura. Anche crescere dei figli, fare in modo che non manchi loro nulla. Poi fai qualcosa per te. Iscriviti a una palestra, fai uno sport, leggi di libri, fatti venire un'idea. Insomma, hai 25 anni! La via per la sicurezza in te stessa non passa dai pantaloni di nessuno!



grazie hai ragione dev lavorà su me stessa...


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> solita storia cara...
> 
> e magari ha anche un amante ...alè...
> 
> figli quanti 2?



4 e 2 anni


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco giuda...
> Ma casso mondo...
> 
> Ma sai quanti mariti pensano di valere qualcosa per le loro mogli solo perchè danno loro SICUREZZA?
> ...



ma serve sentirsi dire che sei sempre bella che lo emozioni...che ti vuole no che da per scontato tutto ormai siamo sposati. e basta


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> 4 e 2 anni


Bon immagina un marito che non ti aiuta un cavolo con i figli.
E che passa la mattina al bar.

Poi ne riparliamo.

E ovvio al bar spende e spande per fare l'anfitrione con gli amici...

Vedi di capire le REALI e VERE ragioni...
Perchè molte donne si liberano da certi mariti...

Non certo perchè hanno mariti che fanno i baby sitter.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ma serve sentirsi dire che sei sempre bella che lo emozioni...che ti vuole no che da per scontato tutto ormai siamo sposati. e basta


E ce lo so...
Pensa a mia moglie che da 18 anni mi dice...

Rompi...
Sei esigente...
Non hai pazienza...
Hai fretta...
Starte drio una si sfinisce...
Vuoi tutto e subito...
Quando hai quel muso sto da can...

Ecc....ecc.....

Ma le dico sempre che è bellissima...no?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao caro diciamo di si tanto rumore per nulla...anche se nn posso negare che ci speravo nonostante lui parlasse sempre d piacersi fisicamente .... ma sai essendo che lui ha 44 anni e io 25 nn pensavo che un uomo che tanto bello nn è...si trovi bene con una ragazz di 25 anni a livello mentale po si limiti all'aspetto esterione mi fa davvero cadere le braccia in terra...cmq meglio che sia andata cosi...forse nn era la persona giusta sn stata superficiale infantile lo ammetto..ma nn riesco a fare di tutta l'erba un fascio...voglio sempre esser positiva nonostante le delusioni costanti cerco di guardare avanti sperando che sia migliore... devo però cercare di raggiungere un equilibrio mentale...perche cosi con questo continuo contrasto dentro di me vado poco lontano... ieri, dopo che la situazione si evoluta in quel modo sa com'è finita? .... che tornando a casa io sentissi dentro di me l desiderio di essere confortata da colui che in quelle 4 ore io avevo tradito solo perche ero stata qui a lavoro con il 44 xke e rimasto qui dentroo l'edicola con me e mio marito era a casa con i nostri bimbi... xke? vedo mio marito come il porto sicuro...e cerco invece l'innamoramento e le favole?? vorrei un uomo che mi facesse sentire protetta desiderata considerata... solo perchè mio marito tutte queste cose nn le fa... nonostante io gli dica che vorrei che fosse piu amante piu uomo...nn riesco ad accettarlo per com'è....


da come scrivi, mi sembra che per te il tradimento sarebbe finalizzato alla ricerca di un nuovo "porto". Magari potresti tentare di lavorare sul porto che hai. Non è facile sposarsi presto, fare figli e continuare ad amarsi e desiderarsi. Magari prova ad accettare tuo marito per quello che è ora ed a costruire per migliorare il vostro rapporto. Considera che anche un nuovo amore dopo un pò peggiorerà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ma serve sentirsi dire che sei sempre bella che lo emozioni...che ti vuole no che da per scontato tutto ormai siamo sposati. e basta


E tu sorprendilo, no? Fatti trovare diversa...


----------



## Daniele (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> invece ioo penso che anche se siamo sposati da 30 anni le attenzioni verso l'altr nn devono essere mai trascurate....xke se s ha sicurezza nn s devono poi avere emozioni anche col tuo uomo???


la vita è molto di più di quello che pensi tu, mi spiace. Io non ho più il tempo per i bei pensierini che facvo una volta alla mia compagna, ma ogni santo giorno che esco fuori di casa le dò un bacio...mentre dorme ed ogni tanto mi scopre a farlo. 
Perchè non ho tempo? Non ho tempo per me, per nulla, dovrei averne per lei? Quel poco di tempo che ho libero mi serve anche per sfogare lo stress, perchè potrei essere più presente per lei e poi sbottare e non farcela più.

La vita è molto di più e se tuo marito fa allenamenti, fa troppo bene, perchè a volte c'è bisogno di uno sfogo, ma molte donne non capiscono che tra uno sfogo e l'essere sempre presenti c'è di mezzo un rischio di esaurimento nervoso.
Ciao

PS. Devi imparare a non pretendere e a non essere in funzione di altri, in questo sei ancor adolescente.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> 4 e 2 anni


e se li lasciassi a lui qualche volta, per andare tu agli _allenamenti?_


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> la vita è molto di più di quello che pensi tu, mi spiace. Io non ho più il tempo per i bei pensierini che facvo una volta alla mia compagna, *ma ogni santo giorno che esco fuori di casa le dò un bacio...mentre dorme ed ogni tanto mi scopre a farlo*.
> Perchè non ho tempo? Non ho tempo per me, per nulla, dovrei averne per lei? Quel poco di tempo che ho libero mi serve anche per sfogare lo stress, perchè potrei essere più presente per lei e poi sbottare e non farcela più.
> 
> La vita è molto di più e se tuo marito fa allenamenti, fa troppo bene, perchè a volte c'è bisogno di uno sfogo, ma molte donne non capiscono che tra uno sfogo e l'essere sempre presenti c'è di mezzo un rischio di esaurimento nervoso.
> ...


Bravo. Ciao bello


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> la vita è molto di più di quello che pensi tu, mi spiace. Io non ho più il tempo per i bei pensierini che facvo una volta alla mia compagna, ma ogni santo giorno che esco fuori di casa le dò un bacio...mentre dorme ed ogni tanto mi scopre a farlo.
> Perchè non ho tempo? Non ho tempo per me, per nulla, dovrei averne per lei? Quel poco di tempo che ho libero mi serve anche per sfogare lo stress, perchè potrei essere più presente per lei e poi sbottare e non farcela più.
> 
> *La vita è molto di più e se tuo marito fa allenamenti, fa troppo bene, perchè a volte c'è bisogno di uno sfogo, ma molte donne non capiscono che tra uno sfogo e l'essere sempre presenti c'è di mezzo un rischio di esaurimento nervoso.*
> ...


magari se lei gli asciugasse anche la fronte dopo gli allenamenti sarebbe meglio..ma come diavolo ragioni cazzo?

non è che la vai invitare a prendersi pochi ore di ossigeno a sta donna, no! le vai a dire che lui potrebbe rischiare un esaurimento.

meglio che me ne vada oggi.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> invece ioo penso che anche se siamo sposati da 30 anni le attenzioni verso l'altr nn devono essere mai trascurate....xke se s ha sicurezza nn s devono poi avere emozioni anche col tuo uomo???



perchè è il quotidiano che ti porta a trascurare le emozioni ....
i problemi reali che ogni giorno saltano fuori ...le favole non ti fanno mangiare vestire e non mantengono i figli...
Invece di fare pecole a tuo marito su quello che non di dà, prova a capire perchè non ti senti donna ....sei una donna a tutti gli effetti ,non si ha bisogno di passare attraverso altre persone per sentirsi importanti...

Non so che dirti tu hai la visione della vita da 25anni ed io da un poco di più (poco però eh!:mrgreen


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> magari se lei gli asciugasse anche la fronte dopo gli allenamenti sarebbe meglio..ma come diavolo ragioni cazzo?
> 
> non è che la vai invitare a prendersi pochi ore di ossigeno a sta donna, no! le vai a dire che lui potrebbe rischiare un esaurimento.
> 
> meglio che me ne vada oggi.



non ti arrabbiare dai...ha detto la sua quello che dice lui e vero ci sono molte persone che necessitano di spaz...i proprio questo e mio marito... io invece  necessito di spazi insieme al partner


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè è il quotidiano che ti porta a trascurare le emozioni ....
> i problemi reali che ogni giorno saltano fuori ...le favole non ti fanno mangiare vestire e non mantengono i figli...
> Invece di fare pecole a tuo marito su quello che non di dà, prova a capire perchè non ti senti donna ....sei una donna a tutti gli effetti ,non si ha bisogno di passare attraverso altre persone per sentirsi importanti...
> 
> Non so che dirti tu hai la visione della vita da 25anni ed io da un poco di più (poco però eh!:mrgreen



ci tengo alle attenzioni ...forse xke mio padre le ha fatte sempre a mia madre....


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E tu sorprendilo, no? Fatti trovare diversa...



diversa????


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ci tengo alle attenzioni ...forse xke mio padre le ha fatte sempre a mia madre....


Ok. Per te sono importanti. Quindi renditi interessante. Non va bene che un marito trascuri la moglie 25enne, questo lo appoggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> diversa????


Forza... hai due bambini piccoli... qual'è il tuo abbigliamento di ogni giorno?


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Forza... hai due bambini piccoli... qual'è il tuo abbigliamento di ogni giorno?



dpende da come mi sveglio.... ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> dpende da come mi sveglio.... ....


Dài dài dài... gonna?


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok. Per te sono importanti. Quindi renditi interessante. Non va bene che un marito trascuri la moglie 25enne, questo lo appoggio.



cerco di essere una donna presente che ama cucinare fare l'amore uscire fare  passeggiate...ma nn e giusto sentire solo una campana magari a lui queste cose nn vanno bene... adesso parliamo d me ma nn sappiamo cosa pensa lui


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comincia a non cercare appoggi. Al resto ci pensa la vita. Ogni difficoltà che affronti da sola è un successo e ti rende sicura. Anche crescere dei figli, fare in modo che non manchi loro nulla. Poi fai qualcosa per te. Iscriviti a una palestra, fai uno sport, leggi di libri, fatti venire un'idea. Insomma, hai 25 anni! *La via per la sicurezza in te stessa non passa dai pantaloni di nessuno!*


quoto!


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2012)

guarda che non è vero che l matrimonio fa diventare scontati....questo succede solo se lo vogliamo  e cadiamo nella sciatteria psicologica  di non conquistare giornalmente il nostro uomo e la nostra donna.
tutto ciò fatte salve le complicazioni notevoli che subiamo ogni giorno: dalla bolletta che ci spegne il sorriso , il brutto voto a scuola di un figlio etc (e benedette sono queste cose quando ne conosci di molto peggio)





maya ha detto:


> diversa????


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> cerco di essere una donna presente che ama cucinare fare l'amore uscire fare passeggiate...ma nn e giusto sentire solo una campana magari a lui queste cose nn vanno bene... adesso parliamo d me ma nn sappiamo cosa pensa lui


ok, adesso gli telefono poi ti dico...









OHI!!!!
E' tuo marito, mica il mio!
Lo saprai bene cosa gli piace e cosa no... e se non lo sai, è ora di impararlo.
Hai fatto le cose di corsa, troppo di corsa. Ma.
Quello che è fatto è fatto, avete due bimbi e mi par di capire che la tua potrebbe essere solo una crisi... quando ci sono due bimbi piccoli lo stress è tanto, la fatica pure, il tempo poco... e spesso si può aver voglia di qualcosa di più divertente di un pannolino da cambiare.
Ma se tu pensi che tuo marito valga la pena, io proverei a dargli una svegliata, se fossi in te.


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dài dài dài... gonna?



quando ero piu magra forse. ora nn piu


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2012)

ti basta un po' di dieta; quando devi perdere?





maya ha detto:


> quando ero piu magra forse. ora nn piu


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> quando ero piu magra forse. ora nn piu


Alla tua età i chili si perdono. Quanti?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E tu sorprendilo, no? Fatti trovare diversa...


Prima o poi ti faranno beata in vita. Laicamente, s'intende.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> quando ero piu magra forse. ora nn piu



ma fregatene !!!

Ma tuo marito è sempre stato cosi o te ne stai accorgendo solo ora ...?


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma fregatene !!!
> 
> Ma tuo marito è sempre stato cosi o te ne stai accorgendo solo ora ...?


magari darebbe sicurezza a lei dimagrire


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prima o poi *ti faranno beata in vita*. Laicamente, s'intende.


beh ogni tanto capita ancora


----------



## lunaiena (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E tu sorprendilo, no? Fatti trovare diversa...



L'unica volta che ho voluto sorprendere mio marito mi sono fatta trovare 
con un bel completo intimo con tanto di autoreggenti ...
E lui:
Ma dove vai conciata cosi?

Esco ciao....


Sbri....ci sono uomini che non colgono


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, adesso gli telefono poi ti dico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




svegliata???' l'ho pure buttato di casa un 15 fa  x fargli capire che avevo bisogno di lui lo sai cosa mi ha risposto che alla fine nn è che averlo buttato fuori d casa sarebbe servito a qualcosa... ??' me l'ha voluta fare pagare tirandosela per una settimana e stando dalla su mamma ...e io che ero in un momento di rabbia poi sono stata a piangere x farlo tornare a casa.... 
ti sembra normale??? ma io ero sotto forte stress ... edicola che va male...lui nn prensente..... una serie di cose..


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'unica volta che ho voluto sorprendere mio marito mi sono fatta trovare
> con un bel completo intimo con tanto di autoreggenti ...
> E lui:
> Ma dove vai conciata cosi?
> ...



e uan  battuta vero???


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> svegliata???' l'ho pure buttato di casa un 15 fa x fargli capire che avevo bisogno di lui lo sai cosa mi ha risposto che alla fine nn è che averlo buttato fuori d casa sarebbe servito a qualcosa... ??' me l'ha voluta fare pagare tirandosela per una settimana e stando dalla su mamma ...e io che ero in un momento di rabbia poi sono stata a piangere x farlo tornare a casa....
> ti sembra normale??? ma io ero sotto forte stress ... edicola che va male...lui nn prensente..... una serie di cose..


Scusa, ma quanti anni ha tuo marito? La tua età?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> svegliata???' *l'ho pure buttato di casa un 15 fa x fargli capire che avevo bisogno di lui* lo sai cosa mi ha risposto che alla fine nn è che averlo buttato fuori d casa sarebbe servito a qualcosa... ??' me l'ha voluta fare pagare tirandosela per una settimana e stando dalla su mamma ...e io che ero in un momento di rabbia poi sono stata a piangere x farlo tornare a casa....
> ti sembra normale??? ma io ero sotto forte stress ... edicola che va male...lui nn prensente..... una serie di cose..


aspè. Dunque... l'hai buttato fuori di casa... per fargli capire che avevi bisogno di lui?
Io sono strana... ma se mio marito mi butta fuori casa... capisco altro.
E col cavolo che torno dopo una settimana, può piangere e camminare sulle mani.
Detta così, eh? Ma mi rendo conto che spiegarsi per iscritto è difficile...


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che non è vero che l matrimonio fa diventare scontati....questo succede solo se lo vogliamo  e cadiamo nella sciatteria psicologica  di non conquistare giornalmente il nostro uomo e la nostra donna.
> tutto ciò fatte salve le complicazioni notevoli che subiamo ogni giorno: dalla bolletta che ci spegne il sorriso , il brutto voto a scuola di un figlio etc (e benedette sono queste cose quando ne conosci di molto peggio)



concordo!!!


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspè. Dunque... l'hai buttato fuori di casa... per fargli capire che avevi bisogno di lui?
> Io sono strana... ma se mio marito mi butta fuori casa... capisco altro.
> E col cavolo che torno dopo una settimana, può piangere e camminare sulle mani.
> Detta così, eh? Ma mi rendo conto che spiegarsi per iscritto è difficile...





non l'ho buttato fuori casa x fargli capire che avevo bisogno di lui........ ma che nn ce lla facevo piu  in quel momento di crisi... e di sconforto generico volevo dire questo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'unica volta che ho voluto sorprendere mio marito mi sono fatta trovare
> con un bel completo intimo con tanto di autoreggenti ...
> E lui:
> Ma dove vai conciata cosi?
> ...


Camicia da notte di pizzo e seta stile abito da sera.........
Esce dalla doccia mi guarda e dice "ma riesci a dormire con quella camicia?"

Se ci penso mi immagonisco ancora adesso


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'unica volta che ho voluto sorprendere mio marito mi sono fatta trovare
> con un bel completo intimo con tanto di autoreggenti ...
> E lui:
> Ma dove vai conciata cosi?
> ...


meno male che sono pochi....


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Camicia da notte di pizzo e seta stile abito da sera.........
> Esce dalla doccia mi guarda e dice "ma riesci a dormire con quella camicia?"
> 
> * è una barzelletta?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> una barzelletta





No:blu:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> non l'ho buttato fuori casa x fargli capire che avevo bisogno di lui........ ma che nn ce lla facevo piu in quel momento di crisi... e di sconforto generico volevo dire questo


eh ho capito la crisi... ma il messaggio arrivato secondo me è un altro. Immagina se lui avesse buttato fuori casa te. Prova proprio a immaginare lui che ti spinge fuori dalla porta, ti lancia fuori la borsa e richiude la porta. SBAM! Chiusa fuori casa, buttata fuori dalla sua vita. Tu cosa capisci?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ho capito la crisi... ma il messaggio arrivato secondo me è un altro. Immagina se lui avesse buttato fuori casa te. Prova proprio a immaginare lui che ti spinge fuori dalla porta, ti lancia fuori la borsa e richiude la porta. SBAM! Chiusa fuori casa, buttata fuori dalla sua vita. Tu cosa capisci?


Ma più che altro lui che se ne sta a casa della madre per un settimanella tranquillo tranquillo. E la mamma che se lo tiene pure. Bel mondo.


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > è una barzelletta
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Camicia da notte di pizzo e seta stile abito da sera.........
> Esce dalla doccia mi guarda e dice "ma riesci a dormire con quella camicia?"
> 
> Se ci penso mi immagonisco ancora adesso




e ti credo farfalla...

a merluzzi rancidi in faccia, altro che intimo ricercato.


a me dopo anni e anni di corna , e in un periodo in cui bisognava _ricostruire_ secondo le sacre scritture del sociologo psicogolo del cazzo,  mi rispose:- ma sei per caso ninfomane ?


( dopo che lo avevamo fatto due volte in 3 anni )

poi, ho scoperto, che ne aveva ancora due che gestiva di nascosto. 


a me non viene il magone, salta l emobolo.

da allora ho chiuso definitivamente.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Camicia da notte di pizzo e seta stile abito da sera.........
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'unica volta che ho voluto sorprendere mio marito mi sono fatta trovare
> con un bel completo intimo con tanto di autoreggenti ...
> E lui:
> *Ma dove vai conciata cosi*?
> ...


ma magari quello è il suo modo di cogliere. E tu infatti lo sai e ti adatti...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e ti credo farfalla...
> 
> a merluzzi rancidi in faccia, altro che intimo ricercato.
> 
> ...


Non voglio invadere il 3d di Maya ma lui non aveva e non ha un altra......forse è ancora peggio così


----------



## lunaiena (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> e uan  battuta vero???



No è mio marito che è un cafone....

Ma quando mi sono innamorata di lui mi sono innamorata della sua cafonaggine ...
solo che poi ci sono momenti di crisi e vedi tutti i lati negativi nel carattere dell'altro...e cose che facevano ridere prima, 
dopo ti fanno incazzare ...ma non è l'altro che cambia siamo noi che ad un certo punto vorrremo una persona diversa da quella che abbiamo scelto all'origine ...non  i chiedere il perchè ,perchè non lo so...
Poi se sei fortunata le crisi passano e capisci che le persone non cambiano ed è in altro modo che dimostra il suo affetto e stima ....


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e ti credo farfalla...
> 
> a merluzzi rancidi in faccia, altro che intimo ricercato.
> 
> ...



OT

ma ancora perdi tempo di là?

fine OT


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Camicia da notte di pizzo e seta stile abito da sera.........
> Esce dalla doccia mi guarda e dice "ma riesci a dormire con quella camicia?"
> 
> Se ci penso mi immagonisco ancora adesso


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *No è mio marito che è un cafone....
> 
> Ma quando mi sono innamorata di lui mi sono innamorata della sua cafonaggine ...
> *solo che poi ci sono momenti di crisi e vedi tutti i lati negativi nel carattere dell'altro...e cose che facevano ridere prima,
> ...


Tu devi essere un tipo assurdo.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> OT
> 
> ma ancora perdi tempo di là?
> 
> fine OT


no cucciola:mrgreen:

avevo solo bisogno di dirgli un paio di cose


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No gas. è la verità. ci devi credere. sono cosi taluni.
> ...


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no cucciola:mrgreen:
> 
> avevo solo bisogno di dirgli un paio di cose


ah ecco mi sembrava strano


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Camicia da notte di pizzo e seta stile abito da sera.........
> Esce dalla doccia mi guarda e dice "ma riesci a dormire con quella camicia?"
> 
> Se ci penso mi immagonisco ancora adesso


Immagino.


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No è mio marito che è un cafone....
> 
> Ma quando mi sono innamorata di lui mi sono innamorata della sua cafonaggine ...
> solo che poi ci sono momenti di crisi e vedi tutti i lati negativi nel carattere dell'altro...e cose che facevano ridere prima,
> ...



idem mio innamorata di mio marit ma or nn apprezzo piu di lui... in questi anni


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> pensavo che razze simili non ne esistessero.


O.T. Sei allergico ai quote?:mrgreen:


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che altro lui che se ne sta a casa della madre per un settimanella tranquillo tranquillo. E la mamma che se lo tiene pure. Bel mondo.



ecco quello che dico anch io che rabbiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. Sei allergico ai quote?:mrgreen:


no... te ne mando quanti ne vuoi.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ecco quello che dico anch io che rabbiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Ma tuo marito ha la tua età o poco più?


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ah ecco mi sembrava strano


----------



## maya (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito ha la tua età o poco più?



lui 31


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> quando ero piu magra forse. ora nn piu



da domani dieta.

e poi quando ti piacerai...se ne riparla, forza maya, sei giovanissima, coraggio! 


se tu non piaci a te stessa, non potrai mai e poi mai piacere a nessuno.

educarsi alla alimentazione, anche con due cuccioli, non è difficile. basta solo organizzarsi, sebbene capisco che lavorare fuori casa, dentro casa, due figli piccoli..sia estremamente faticoso. ma dopo i primi due chili persi, ritroverai le motivazioni, è matematica questa.solo organizzazione .

forza


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> lui 31


Immaginavo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> da domani dieta.
> 
> e poi quando ti piacerai...se ne riparla, forza maya, sei giovanissima, coraggio!
> 
> ...


Basta che la scelta di dimagrire sia sua e non per riconquistare il marito


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta che la scelta di dimagrire sia sua e non per riconquistare il marito



Magari per se stessa e per eventualmente conquistare qualcun'altro, lo ritengo un attimo più probabile.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Magari per se stessa e per eventualmente conquistare qualcun'altro, lo ritengo un attimo più probabile.


Solo ed esclusivamente per se stessa
Il fatto che sia più probabile, mi fa tornare all'importanza dell'aspetto fisico già ampiamente affrontato


----------



## lunaiena (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> da domani dieta.
> 
> e poi quando ti piacerai...se ne riparla, forza maya, sei giovanissima, coraggio!
> 
> ...



mi fa paura la storia dei chili persi....
a chi li perde c'è sempre qualcuno che li trova ...e quel qualcuno di solito sono io:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Solo ed esclusivamente per se stessa
> Il fatto che sia più probabile, mi fa tornare all'importanza dell'aspetto fisico già ampiamente affrontato


Si. Non so che vi siete detti quando l'avete affrontato, ma fa lo stesso.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Solo ed esclusivamente per se stessa
> Il fatto che sia più probabile, mi fa tornare all'importanza dell'aspetto fisico già ampiamente affrontato




l'aspetto fisico nn si mai affrontato


----------



## lunaiena (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'aspetto fisico nn si mai affrontato




Mi sembra in un 3D con Kid se non sbaglio ,ultimamente....


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mi fa paura la storia dei chili persi....
> a chi li perde c'è sempre qualcuno che li trova ...e quel qualcuno di solito sono io:mrgreen:



tu continua con quelle ricette meravigliose:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2012)

Ma voglio dire...
Ma non si può leggere di mariti che si fanno cacciare di casa e si rifugiano da mammina...

Io vedo che quando vuole attenzioni...

Batto il pugno sulla tola...e dico...moglie!

E subito si zittisce...

Io invece ho avuto il problema contrario no?
Lei viene lì tutta pigiamosa...
E io dico...ma come ti sei conciata....ma ti pare che si possano affrontare certe situazioni ciulatorie in queste condizioni...

Cioè voglio dire...

Io vedo che alle volte in casa bisogna battere el ciodo...e ribadire...con queste femmine in casa...
QUa il ciccio lo go mi...e se fa come che digo mi...

( ma non capisco bene perchè tirano la corda a sta maniera)...


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta che la scelta di dimagrire sia sua e non per riconquistare il marito



certo che dovrebbe essere propria.

la sicurezza, e lei si chiedeva come fare per ri-acquistarla, potrebbe passare anche da questo se da quello che ho letto pare patirne del suo aspetto.

2 gravidanze, una quotidianità che la vede col lavoro, due figli piccoli , lavoro in casa e un marito che è un poco distratto...ed ecco fatto che il cibo diventa una ottima dipendenza per fare tacere i propri bisogni.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Solo ed esclusivamente per se stessa
> Il fatto che sia più probabile, mi fa tornare all'importanza dell'aspetto fisico già ampiamente affrontato


io parlerei del piacersi.non dell aspetto fisico. sei daccordo?


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma voglio dire...
> Ma non si può leggere di mariti che si fanno cacciare di casa e si rifugiano da mammina...
> 
> Io vedo che quando vuole attenzioni...
> ...



secondo me non arrivi nemmeno alla fine della parola_ Moglie
_

che te  arriva una cucchiaiata di legno  in testa.:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> secondo me non arrivi nemmeno alla fine della parola_ Moglie
> _
> 
> che te  arriva una cucchiaiata di legno  in testa.:mrgreen:


No..fidati lei mi teme...
Per questo è ancora al suo posto.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No..fidati lei mi teme...
> Per questo è ancora al suo posto.



vabbè..mi fido...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io parlerei del piacersi.non dell aspetto fisico. sei daccordo?




sinceramemte quest'uomo di 44 anni mi ha fatto veni  questi dubbi sul mio aspetto nn sono mai stata una mai fissata col fisico certo qualche anno fa ero meno grassa ... ma sono sempre piaciuta... m piaccio... sinceramente...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu, o buon spider, sei stato colto dalla confondenza.
> La quale è un'attitidine tanto delicata da trattare quanto semplice da riconoscere.
> Essa è delicata perchè si tramuta senza sforzo e causa apparente in compiacimento od acredine, i quali sono perniciosi oltrechè tediosi, ed è semplice da riconoscere perchè imbastisce argomentazioni giustificatorie del tutto eccentriche.
> Vai perciò ribattendo al _ne supra crepidam sutor iudicaret_ con uno stizzoso _*quis custodiet ipsos custodiet*?_, e te lo dico in latino perchè altrimenti potrebbe sembrare una citazione della Marvel più che di Giovenale.
> ...


Quis custodiet ipsos custodes


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quis custodiet ipsos custodes


Proprio quella!

Lapsus linguae, lapsus calami aut lapsus digiti? 
Lapsus Freuduani, forstasse...
Lapsus mentis, timeo...

Maximas gratias tibi ago!

Vale!


----------



## tesla (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come sarà andata?


il 44 non le è piaciuto


----------



## demoralizio (19 Novembre 2012)

Che Dio aiuti il pover uomo che si trova a combattere con le intemperie della vita, l'educazione dei figli e la crisi personale della moglie, e che si vede sbattere fuori di casa solo perché lei ha pretese adolescenziali.

Questo succede a saltare qualche passo della vita, e ad aggrapparsi sempre disperatamente a qualcuno... per poi incolparlo di inadeguatezza, che è forse una delle cose più umilianti che esistano.

Vuoi un consiglio? Lavora su quello che hai o levati dalle palle. Ma non prenderlo per il culo.


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Che Dio aiuti il pover uomo che si trova a combattere con le intemperie della vita, l'educazione dei figli e la crisi personale della moglie, e che si vede sbattere fuori di casa solo perché lei ha pretese adolescenziali.
> 
> Questo succede a saltare qualche passo della vita, e ad aggrapparsi sempre disperatamente a qualcuno... per poi incolparlo di inadeguatezza, che è forse una delle cose più umilianti che esistano.
> 
> Vuoi un consiglio? Lavora su quello che hai o levati dalle palle. Ma non prenderlo per il culo.



" ora facciamolo santo quest'uomo" nn dico che le colpe c'è l'ha solo lui...le colpe sono sempre a metà.... come c'è l'ha lui...le ho io... basterebbe poco per farmi stare bene...mentre x lui e tutto scontato per me nn l'ho è...che ci possa fare????? 

lavorare su me stessa forse ci ho provato o forse no...


----------



## demoralizio (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> " ora facciamolo santo quest'uomo" nn dico che le colpe c'è l'ha solo lui...le colpe sono sempre a metà.... come c'è l'ha lui...le ho io... basterebbe poco per farmi stare bene...mentre x lui e tutto scontato per me nn l'ho è...che ci possa fare?????
> 
> lavorare su me stessa forse ci ho provato o forse no...


Non è un fattore di colpe, è che se tu continui a pretendere qualcosa da una persona senza comunicarglielo chiaramente (chiaramente significa non che lui deve decifrare le stelle...) non puoi dire di averci provato, puoi solo scaricare su di lui le tue infelicità creando un muro enorme. Enorme.
Credimi, so di cosa parlo, ma quando il muro crolla non vedrai tuo marito sorridente con i fiori in mano, ma lo vedrai immensamente deluso dato che lui basava la sua importanza sulla presenza, sulla vicinanza, sulla risoluzione dei problemi.
Questo è un errore fatale, che un uomo di 31 anni con 2 figli può fare: dimenticarsi della sfera affettiva facendosi inghiottire dalle responsabilità.
Ma tu, ti assicuro, non lo recupererai MAI se innalzi sempre di più questo muro.

Ma tu non lo vuoi recuperare, tu dici di non averlo mai amato, tu scrivi qua parole che per me sono tra le più distruttive nella vita di una persona... ma se esse pronunciano la verità allora è tuo dovere di PERSONA ADULTA (25 anni sei adulta. Stop) troncare tutto e lasciare che questa persona (come te) si trovi una persona che l'apprezzi per quello che è.
Come puoi  pretendere che ti porti un mazzo di fiori se tu non l'hai mai amato? Ma tu credi che gli uomini siano automi? Gli uomini percepiscono chiaramente i sentimenti dall'altra parte, ma molte volte per quieto vivere o per quieto amore fanno finta di non capire: lui sa che tu non stai bene con lui, e per questo non metterà mai il suo cuore sul tavolo.


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> " ora facciamolo santo quest'uomo" nn dico che le colpe c'è l'ha solo lui...le colpe sono sempre a metà.... come c'è l'ha lui...le ho io... basterebbe poco per farmi stare bene...mentre x lui e tutto scontato per me nn l'ho è...che ci possa fare?????
> 
> lavorare su me stessa forse ci ho provato o forse no...


Una donna che tradisce utilizzando questa scusa non solo è colpevole al 99% della crisi, ma ne è anche l'artefice.
Lui ha colpe verso di te perchè tu hai delle aspettative su di lui, guarda che è il modo più sbagliato di porsi in una coppia, il pretendere. Io dalla mia compagna non pretendo nulla e mi sorprende sempre, lei mesi fa pretendeva, perchè diceva che le davo meno attenzioni, le ho fatto notare che adesso lavoro come un somaro, che persino a lavoro faccio fatica a volte ad avere tempo per un caffè al mattino...che persino un sms mi diventa un problema...ha capito che è vero, dopo che le ho risposto al telefono scoprendo che stavo tenendo due telefonate in parallelo su due linee...ha capito che il lavoro è lavoro e che se voglio tenermi il mio lavoro devo lavorare, che questo è un mezzo per stare bene insieme e che quello che per lei era piccolo era un problema enorme per quel lavoro che ci consente di vivere insieme.


----------



## milli (20 Novembre 2012)

Io non sottovaluterei le due gravidanze così ravvicinate. Se ho letto bene, i bimbi hanno 4 e 2 anni.
Bè la gravidanza stressa enormemente, due così vicine ancor di più. Mettici la giovane età e come i bambini "sconvolgono" la coppia.
Anche questi sono altri elementi che dovrebbero indurre Maya a prendere tempo. La sua totale confusione è dovuta anche a questi enormi cambiamenti e stress che ha subito negli ultimi anni.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

ma in totale il tipo era un cesso?

:carneval:


----------



## milli (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma in totale il tipo era un cesso?
> 
> :carneval:



pare neye:


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> pare neye:



capisco...:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma in totale il tipo era un cesso?
> 
> :carneval:





milli ha detto:


> pare neye:





free ha detto:


> capisco...:mrgreen:




pettegole.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> pettegole.



un po':mrgreen:

però se ci pensi bene è un punto fondamentale della vicenda
lei fantastica per mesi, e poi incontra una persona che non le piace per niente (al di là del cesso o meno)
dovrebbe riflettere su questo, secondo me


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una donna che tradisce utilizzando questa scusa non solo è colpevole al 99% della crisi, ma ne è anche l'artefice.
> Lui ha colpe verso di te perchè tu hai delle aspettative su di lui, guarda che è il modo più sbagliato di porsi in una coppia, il pretendere. Io dalla mia compagna non pretendo nulla e mi sorprende sempre, lei mesi fa pretendeva, perchè diceva che le davo meno attenzioni, le ho fatto notare che adesso lavoro come un somaro, che persino a lavoro faccio fatica a volte ad avere tempo per un caffè al mattino...che persino un sms mi diventa un problema...ha capito che è vero, dopo che le ho risposto al telefono scoprendo che stavo tenendo due telefonate in parallelo su due linee...ha capito che il lavoro è lavoro e che se voglio tenermi il mio lavoro devo lavorare, che questo è un mezzo per stare bene insieme e che quello che per lei era piccolo era un problema enorme per quel lavoro che ci consente di vivere insieme.



anche lui molte volte n ha tempo per un caffe ma quando avrebbe tempo per me lo passa al campo a giocare ecco dov'è il problema...


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Io non sottovaluterei le due gravidanze così ravvicinate. Se ho letto bene, i bimbi hanno 4 e 2 anni.
> Bè la gravidanza stressa enormemente, due così vicine ancor di più. Mettici la giovane età e come i bambini "sconvolgono" la coppia.
> Anche questi sono altri elementi che dovrebbero indurre Maya a prendere tempo. La sua totale confusione è dovuta anche a questi enormi cambiamenti e stress che ha subito negli ultimi anni.




concordo...


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non è un fattore di colpe, è che se tu continui a pretendere qualcosa da una persona senza comunicarglielo chiaramente (chiaramente significa non che lui deve decifrare le stelle...) non puoi dire di averci provato, puoi solo scaricare su di lui le tue infelicità creando un muro enorme. Enorme.
> Credimi, so di cosa parlo, ma quando il muro crolla non vedrai tuo marito sorridente con i fiori in mano, ma lo vedrai immensamente deluso dato che lui basava la sua importanza sulla presenza, sulla vicinanza, sulla risoluzione dei problemi.
> Questo è un errore fatale, che un uomo di 31 anni con 2 figli può fare: dimenticarsi della sfera affettiva facendosi inghiottire dalle responsabilità.
> Ma tu, ti assicuro, non lo recupererai MAI se innalzi sempre di più questo muro.
> ...


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> un po':mrgreen:
> 
> però se ci pensi bene è un punto fondamentale della vicenda
> lei *fantastica *per mesi, e poi incontra una persona che non le piace per niente (al di là del cesso o meno)
> dovrebbe riflettere su questo, secondo me


nel senso che va di fantasia?


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> anche lui molte volte n ha tempo per un caffe *ma quando avrebbe tempo per me lo passa al campo a giocare ecco dov'è il problema...*


*

*
più che un problema, è la risposta al problema.


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> [/B]
> più che un problema, è la risposta al problema.




??????


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> [/B]
> più che un problema, è la risposta al problema.



concordo :up:


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> nel senso che va di fantasia?


che ha fantasticato su come poteva essere realmente questo sconosciuto
aveva delle aspettative che non sono state confermate


----------



## milli (20 Novembre 2012)

Maya, mi collego a quanto è stato scritto non ricordo da chi.

Sposarsi è solo l'inizio di un cammino, è la partenza. Poi bisogna lavorarci su. Vero che dovrebbe essere un lavoro condiviso con l'altro, ma è anche vero che spesso è uno dei due che tira più dell'altro.

Prova ancora a salvare il tuo matrimonio.

Perchè ammesso che tu trovassi un altro uomo in grado di darti le emozioni che cerchi, insieme alle tante ricercate emozioni ti piomberanno addosso mille e mille problemi, perchè tu non sei sola, hai un marito e soprattutto due figli.

E i problemi in breve annienteranno le emozioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ??????


Nel senso che va a prendere aria.


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Maya, mi collego a quanto è stato scritto non ricordo da chi.
> 
> Sposarsi è solo l'inizio di un cammino, è la partenza. Poi bisogna lavorarci su. Vero che dovrebbe essere un lavoro condiviso con l'altro, ma è anche vero che spesso è uno dei due che tira più dell'altro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


>


essù. Mica è morto nessuno.


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> essù. Mica è morto nessuno.


no nn e morto nessuno... solo che sn molto triste xke sono stufa di sta vita mi sn rotta le palle...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> no nn e morto nessuno... solo che sn molto triste xke sono stufa di sta vita mi sn rotta le palle...


allora bimba: la vita è la tua. Solo tu la puoi cambiare. Inutile stare lì a piangersi addosso, a 25 anni anzi è una bestemmia. Io all'età tua saltavo i fossi per la lunga. E' un momentaccio... tiri fuori le palle e provi a migliorare le cose. Non pestare i piedi e strepitare. Agire, comincia da cose piccole, che ti diano soddisfazione. Non aspettare che arrivi il principe azzurro perchè se l'è già beccato quella stronza di biancaneve. Tu sei una madre e una donna, in quest'ordine... e di conseguenza ti devi comportare. E vedrai che andrà meglio se comincerai a vedere le cose che ti soddisfano anzichè sempre quelle che non ti piacciono.


----------



## Daniele (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> no nn e morto nessuno... solo che sn molto triste xke sono stufa di sta vita mi sn rotta le palle...


Tu fai troppo affidamento della tua felicità su tuo marito. Potresti chiaramente chiedergli di smettere di giocare, ovviamente dopo se ingrassasse per esempio dovresti startene beatamente zitta della cosa, in quanto lo sport, si sa aiuta gli uomini a non straripare.
Secondo me tu sei una mamma molto annoiata...forse avresti bisogno di qualche problema reale, forse quello ti farebbe capire che la vita di merda che tu definisci, per alcuni è un sogno rispetto alla propria.
Se vuoi ti cedo la mia di vita, dovrai solo convivere con un assassino che ti ha rovinato la vita, con parenti che ti hanno rovinato quello che non ha fatto l'assassino ed una ex che ti ha distrutto l'ultima speranza che questo mondo avesse un minimo di senso...sappi che è brutto avere la mia vita, ma forse questa mia vita ti farebbe di un bene che non hai idea, perchè è la vita di una persona che comunque sia si fa da sè, sempre.


----------



## JON (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


>


Non sei felice. Cosa potrebbe esserci in un altro uomo che potrebbe renderti felice?

Stiamo parlando di uno sconosciuto. Almeno tenta di capire che non è propriamente lui a sollevarti l'animo, bensi è questo momento e i sentimenti che tu infondi e investi nella tua infatuazione.

E' proprio dura sentirsi sentimantalmente soli, più facile è comprendere che cerchiamo inutilmente le nostre felicità negli altri. Ci illudiamo che in quella persona in particolare ci sia la risposta, ci sentiamo attratti perchè sappiamo che quel momento ci riempie l'animo. Ci sentiamo migliori, stimolati. E' una percezione, ma non so quanto ci possa essere di concreto riguardo il reale apporto di una ipotetica persona.

Devi ridimensionarti. Magari conoscerlo, parlarci e tentare di essere meno fatalista possibile potrebbe aiutarti a trovare una strada.
Ma quello che cerchi non è una storia di sesso, è ben altro, tienilo a mente.


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non sei felice. Cosa potrebbe esserci in un altro uomo che potrebbe renderti felice?
> 
> Stiamo parlando di uno sconosciuto. Almeno tenta di capire che non è propriamente lui a sollevarti l'animo, bensi è questo momento e i sentimenti che tu infondi e investi nella tua infatuazione.
> 
> ...



chi ha mai parlato di storia di sesso?? io cerco un uomo che mi faccia stare bene nn so dirti come ma senza che mi porti a guardare altri uomini... io ho tradito mio marito prima di lui i miei fidanzati nn li ho mai traditi ...voglio avere occhi per un solo uomo


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> chi ha mai parlato di storia di sesso?? io cerco un uomo che mi faccia stare bene nn so dirti come ma senza che mi porti a guardare altri uomini... io ho tradito mio marito *prima di lui i miei fidanzati nn li ho mai traditi* ...voglio avere occhi per un solo uomo


stai parlando dei tempi della scuola, giusto?


----------



## JON (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> no nn e morto nessuno... solo che sn molto triste xke sono stufa di sta vita mi sn rotta le palle...


Mi dispiace, davvero. Io non vado predicando altro che sposarsi prima dei 35 è azzardato. Forse esagero, ma anche sposarsi cosi presto è esagerato.

Perchè la matutità dei nostri sentimenti percorre tempi ben diversi dalla maturità sessuale. Quando inizi a padroneggiare i tuoi sentimenti, quando inizi a capire cosa cerchi, la cosa peggiore è dover ammettere che è troppo tardi. Questa cosa cozza tremendamente con la tua condizione che è pur sempre di una ragazza di 25 anni.

Ma non è tardi, solo non perdere tempo. Se c'è qualcosa che senti di poter fare non è la ricerca assurda di qualcosa o qualcuno che possa adottare e lenire le tue sofferenze. Investi le tue forze per agire dove senti realmente il problema che ti costringe, per il resto c'è tempo. E tu, fortunatamente, sei giovanissima.


----------



## JON (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> chi ha mai parlato di storia di sesso?? io cerco un uomo che mi faccia stare bene nn so dirti come ma senza che mi porti a guardare altri uomini... io ho tradito mio marito prima di lui i miei fidanzati nn li ho mai traditi ...voglio avere occhi per un solo uomo


Appunto, io dicevo che non cerchi sesso. Ma ben altro, siamo tutti d'accordo.

I tuoi sentimenti, e la percezione di donna che hai oggi, sono mutati. Prima della ricerca che hai in mente, ci sono passi fondamentali da compiere e che riguardano la riorganizzazione della tua vita. Dovrai salvarti da sola, non puoi credere che arriverà qualcuno a sollevarti da una vita che ha preso una brutta piega.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> chi ha mai parlato di storia di sesso?? io cerco un uomo che mi faccia stare bene nn so dirti come ma senza che mi porti a guardare altri uomini...* io ho tradito mio marito prima di lui i miei fidanzati nn li ho mai traditi *...voglio avere occhi per un solo uomo


prima di lui eri praticamente in fasce!


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> chi ha mai parlato di storia di sesso??* io cerco un uomo che mi faccia stare bene *nn so dirti come ma senza che mi porti a guardare altri uomini... io ho tradito mio marito prima di lui i miei fidanzati nn li ho mai traditi ...voglio avere occhi per un solo uomo


cosa intendi per "stare bene"?
che ti porti tutte le sere al ristorante?
che prenda una donna per le pulizie della casa e per lo stiro?
che ti porti spesso a fare shopping a sue spese ovviamente?
che ti permetta di fare massaggi, palestra ecc.?
che ti prenda una bella macchina per uscire quando vuoi?


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora bimba: la vita è la tua. Solo tu la puoi cambiare. Inutile stare lì a piangersi addosso, a 25 anni anzi è una bestemmia. Io all'età tua saltavo i fossi per la lunga. E' un momentaccio... tiri fuori le palle e provi a migliorare le cose. Non pestare i piedi e strepitare. Agire, comincia da cose piccole, che ti diano soddisfazione. Non aspettare che arrivi il principe azzurro perchè se l'è già beccato quella stronza di biancaneve. Tu sei una madre e una donna, in quest'ordine... e di conseguenza ti devi comportare. E vedrai che andrà meglio se comincerai a vedere le cose che ti soddisfano anzichè sempre quelle che non ti piacciono.








cosa m soddisfa..ora proprio nn lo so...tutto negativo mi sembra... xke dev fare tutto da sola sono in edicola dalle 8 di mattina alle 19 di sera torno a casa e faccio il resto...e nn ho mai uno spazio per me.... e questo che mi fa sentire depressa.. sono passata da casa dove i miei nn mi permettevano nulla alla vita matrimoniale dove lui continuò a fare la vita che faceva da fidanzato ....dicendomi che lui per me nn si annulla...che alla fine e un hobby giocare...nulla di più che lui x i problemi ce sempre.... ma forse sono io che nn lo sento ....


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> cosa intendi per "stare bene"?
> che ti porti tutte le sere al ristorante?
> che prenda una donna per le pulizie della casa e per lo stiro?
> che ti porti spesso a fare shopping a sue spese ovviamente?
> ...



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,passare del tempo come me...nn mi sembra cosi azzardato nn mi sembra cosi brutto dire amore mio stasera ho voglia di passarla con te invece che andare al campo ...e cosi dfficile


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai parlando dei tempi della scuola, giusto?



si parla dai 15 anni in su se mi mettevo con uno nn avevo occhi x altri


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> cosa intendi per "stare bene"?
> che ti porti tutte le sere al ristorante?
> che prenda una donna per le pulizie della casa e per lo stiro?
> che ti porti spesso a fare shopping a sue spese ovviamente?
> ...



ebeh!!!!!


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> cosa m soddisfa..ora proprio nn lo so...tutto negativo mi sembra... xke dev fare tutto da sola sono in edicola dalle 8 di mattina alle 19 di sera torno a casa e faccio il resto...e nn ho mai uno spazio per me.... e questo che mi fa sentire depressa.. sono passata da casa dove i miei nn mi permettevano nulla alla vita matrimoniale dove lui continuò a fare la vita che faceva da fidanzato ....dicendomi che lui per me nn si annulla...che alla fine e un hobby giocare...nulla di più che lui x i problemi ce sempre.... ma forse sono io che nn lo sento ....


scusa...ma mentre tu sei in edicola lui dov'è? che fa?


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, davvero. Io non vado predicando altro che sposarsi prima dei 35 è azzardato. Forse esagero, ma anche sposarsi cosi presto è esagerato.
> 
> Perchè la matutità dei nostri sentimenti percorre tempi ben diversi dalla maturità sessuale. Quando inizi a padroneggiare i tuoi sentimenti, quando inizi a capire cosa cerchi, la cosa peggiore è dover ammettere che è troppo tardi. Questa cosa cozza tremendamente con la tua condizione che è pur sempre di una ragazza di 25 anni.
> 
> Ma non è tardi, solo non perdere tempo. Se c'è qualcosa che senti di poter fare non è la ricerca assurda di qualcosa o qualcuno che possa adottare e lenire le tue sofferenze. Investi le tue forze per agire dove senti realmente il problema che ti costringe, per il resto c'è tempo. E tu, fortunatamente, sei giovanissima.





proverò a farlo


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,passare del tempo come me...nn mi sembra cosi azzardato nn mi sembra cosi brutto dire amore mio stasera ho voglia di passarla con te invece che andare al campo ...e cosi dfficile




va tutte le sere al campo???


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa...ma mentre tu sei in edicola lui dov'è? che fa?



è a lavoro e dopo il lavoro 3 volte a settimana va agli allenamenti ,i restanti giorni o fa tardi a lavoro o ce qualche imprevisto...cmq e un bel po che hanno imparato che in edicola me la cavo da sola...xke prima qualcuno a darmi una mano a lavoro veniva... ora nn più...


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> va tutte le sere al campo???



3 sere a settimana e le restanti a lavoro fino alle 18,30 salvo cpmplicazioni ---- una volta mi aiutava e  veniiva a chiudere l'edicola ora nn piu


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> 3 sere a settimana e le restanti a lavoro fino alle 18,30 salvo cpmplicazioni ---- una volta mi aiutava e veniiva a chiudere l'edicola ora nn piu


hai provato a parlargli?
hai provato ad informarlo della tua stanchezza non solo fisica?


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> hai provato a parlargli?
> hai provato ad informarlo della tua stanchezza non solo fisica?



si ma lui nn le vede le mie necessità... nn la vede come me


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> è a lavoro e dopo il lavoro 3 volte a settimana va agli allenamenti ,i restanti giorni o fa tardi a lavoro o ce qualche imprevisto...cmq e un bel po che hanno imparato che in edicola me la cavo da sola...xke prima qualcuno a darmi una mano a lavoro veniva... ora nn più...


Parla...diglielo!  un passo alla volta..prova a chiedergli aiuto..e vedi se ti tende la mano


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> 3 sere a settimana e le restanti a lavoro fino alle 18,30 salvo cpmplicazioni ---- una volta mi aiutava e  veniiva a chiudere l'edicola ora nn piu


ma le restanti 3 sere cmq siete insieme, non viene a chiudere con te perchè è a lavoro, mica è al bar con amici...
3 sere al campo non sono la fine del mondo...
ma invece di aspettarlo perchè non fai anche tu ciò che ti piace fare in quelle tre sere...
?

sai quando mio marito non c'è e non devo andare con lui mi dedico alle mie cose...approfitto per passare del tempo con me stessa...non è sbagliato e non è nemmeno male...

invece di riflettere su quanto sei stufa èerchè non ti organizzi anch tu...
e poi scusa
se non lo ami non dovresti sentirne tanto la mancanza no?


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> 3 sere a settimana e le restanti a lavoro fino alle 18,30 salvo cpmplicazioni ---- una volta mi aiutava e veniiva a chiudere l'edicola ora nn piu


il momento economico è difficoltoso, per cui se lavorate entrambi è sicuramente meglio.
Ora ritengo che invece di stare in edicola e parlare al telefono con un uomo con una notevole differenza di età rispetto alla tua e distante dalla tua città, sarebbe più opportuno ritagliarti una serata o anche più per parlare con tuo marito e trovare un accordo per distribuire il tempo libero in modo equo per entrambi.
In questo modo, lui potrebbe darti una mano e contemporaneamente tu potresti ritagliarti qualche spazio per te stessa.
In caso contrario il vostro matrimonio ritengo che abbia vita breve.
Sei molto giovane, per cui prima di disfare tutto, prova in mille modi per conservare ciò che hai conquistato.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

il punto però è sempre lo stesso: questi due piccini dovrebbero assorbire parecchio del vostro tempo ..ma lo dico in termini di gioia ed esplosione di amore, impegno a a parte.
non posso concepire come avendo due angioletti si possa passare del tempo in una squallida chat.
ti capisco : sei giovane e hai diritto eccome ad una vita di passione e attenzioni, ma sei anche diventata madre e devi capirne il valore


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma le restanti 3 sere cmq siete insieme, non viene a chiudere con te perchè è a lavoro, mica è al bar con amici...
> 3 sere al campo non sono la fine del mondo...
> ma invece di aspettarlo perchè non fai anche tu ciò che ti piace fare in quelle tre sere...
> ?
> ...



io sono sempre a lavoro e se nn sono a lavoro sn a casa coi figli ...ce una differenza tra me e lui che io nn sento proprio l'esigenza dei miei spazi.. li vorrei con lui... xke lui ho sposato no le mie passioni e con lui che ho deciso d vivere e di dividere le cose ...credevo di aver sposato un altro uomo più casalingo ...nn ho bisogno di andare in palestra...no ho l'esigenza di trovare mio marito a casa cn me con i miei figli e la domenica fare delle passeggiiate e invece nn si può


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il punto però è sempre lo stesso: questi due piccini dovrebbero assorbire parecchio del vostro tempo ..ma lo dico in termini di gioia ed espliosione di amore, impegno a a parte.
> non posso concepire come avendo due angioletti si possa passare del tempo in una squallida chat.
> ti capisco : sei giovane e hai diritto eccome ad una vita di passione e attenzioni, ma sei anche diventata madre e devi capirne il valore



ma se dice di non averlo mai amato....
perchè ha fatto 2 figli..
2 dico....


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma *se dice di non averlo mai amato....
> *perchè ha fatto 2 figli..
> 2 dico....


non avevo letto,sono basita


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

quindi hai anche 2 bambini, non avevo letto prima.
ma allora.....
perchè sei entrata in questo forum? 
cosa cerchi? quà non trovi quello che stai cercando. qui trovi solo OTTIMI consigli per un tuo futuro e per proseguire con AMORE e serietà il viaggio che hai iniziato con tuo marito e per essere una buona guida per i tuoi bambini


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> il momento economico è difficoltoso, per cui se lavorate entrambi è sicuramente meglio.
> Ora ritengo che invece di stare in edicola e parlare al telefono con un uomo con una notevole differenza di età rispetto alla tua e distante dalla tua città, sarebbe più opportuno ritagliarti una serata o anche più per parlare con tuo marito e trovare un accordo per distribuire il tempo libero in modo equo per entrambi.
> In questo modo, lui potrebbe darti una mano e contemporaneamente tu potresti ritagliarti qualche spazio per te stessa.
> In caso contrario il vostro matrimonio ritengo che abbia vita breve.
> Sei molto giovane, per cui prima di disfare tutto, prova in mille modi per conservare ciò che hai conquistato.




cmq nn dimenticatevi amici miei che ho due figli che hanno bisogno di me...io nn ho tempo per me nn lo voglio e voglio un uomo che la pensi cosi...o mio marito cambia o sarà sempre "purtroppo e brutto dirlo" tradito x cercare chi mi sta vicino chi la pensi come me ... ovvero che è più importante stare al fianco della donna e dei figli che andare a giocare ..ormai a un età in cui potrebbe anche smettere visti i continui infortuni...


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Parla...diglielo!  un passo alla volta..prova a chiedergli aiuto..e vedi se ti tende la mano



simy pensi che io nn ci abbia provato???


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> cmq nn dimenticatevi amici miei che ho due figli che hanno bisogno di me...io nn ho tempo per me nn lo voglio e voglio un uomo che la pensi cosi...o mio marito cambia o sarà sempre "purtroppo e brutto dirlo" tradito x cercare chi mi sta vicino chi la pensi come me ... ovvero che è più importante stare al fianco della donna e dei figli che andare a giocare ..ormai a un età in cui potrebbe anche smettere visti i continui infortuni...


se ha degli infortuni devi essere contenta così sta a casa conte.

mi pare però che ci siano molte contraddizioni nei tuoi post


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

sono, come si dice? BASITO


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2012)

25 anni,
sposata con 2 figli,
un uomo che cercava una cameriera, perchè lui non si cancella per te... o meglio per la sua famiglia,
un uomo che non amavi e non ami ma che hai sposato... vai a capire il motivo...
lavoro massacrante
casalinga

Non ho ancora letto tutto ma questo dovrebbe essere l'estratto basilare della storia di Maya. 

resto basito...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> sono, come si dice? BASITO


benvenuto nel Club :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> cmq nn dimenticatevi amici miei che ho due figli che hanno bisogno di me...io nn ho tempo per me nn lo voglio e voglio un uomo che la pensi cosi...o mio marito cambia o sarà sempre "purtroppo e brutto dirlo" tradito x cercare chi mi sta vicino chi la pensi come me ... ovvero che è più importante stare al fianco della donna e dei figli che andare a giocare ..ormai a un età in cui potrebbe anche smettere visti i continui infortuni...




ma se hai due figli che hanno bisogno di te e un lavoro che ti impegna molto dove lo troveresti il tempo per una relazione extra?
scusa ma piu scrivi e piu ti contraddici...
gas parlava di palestra giusto per fare un esempio innocente...e tu dici che non hai il tempo e che nemeno lo vorresti
però il tempo di tradire tuo marito lo troveresti...

hai sposato tuo marito e non la sua passione
ma la sua passione fa parte di lui e questo credo che lo sapevi sin dall'inizio oppure speravi che una volta sposato avrebbe messo le scarpe al chiodo e indossato solo pantofole...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> se ha degli infortuni devi essere contenta così sta a casa conte.
> 
> mi pare però che ci siano molte contraddizioni nei tuoi post[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,passare del tempo come me...nn mi sembra cosi azzardato nn mi sembra cosi brutto dire amore mio stasera ho voglia di passarla con te invece che andare al campo ...e cosi dfficile



Proponilo  tu no...
Pensi che possa rifiutare o prendere questa proposta come anomala...o chissà cosa?


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma in totale il tipo era un cesso?
> 
> :carneval:



La smetti di guardare questi particolari:mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La smetti di guardare questi particolari:mrgreen:



sono basilari


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma se hai due figli che hanno bisogno di te e un lavoro che ti impegna molto dove lo troveresti il tempo per una relazione extra?
> scusa ma piu scrivi e piu ti contraddici...
> gas parlava di palestra giusto per fare un esempio innocente...e tu dici che non hai il tempo e che nemeno lo vorresti
> però il tempo di tradire tuo marito lo troveresti...
> ...



si pensavo di si lo volevo più a casa mi dispiace ma io per sposarmi ho deciso che la vita sarebbe stata un altra cosa...


----------



## tesla (20 Novembre 2012)

ma il resto della vita com'è? 
il vostro tempo libero è soddisfacente oppure no? perchè a parte quelle sere in cui si allena, magari nel tempo restante potreste fare cose carine assieme.
coi figli com'è? un padre affettuoso, presente?


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

da ciò che ho letto fino ad ora relativamente ai tuoi post, si evince una sorta di immaturità nel condurre una famiglia.
ricordati che la famiglia è sempre la donna che la conduce 
la vita matrimoniale non è una telenovela dove tutto è romantico e non ci sono spigolature, nella quotidianità e nella vita in generale, ci sono molte spine
forse avendo un'edicola hai letto troppi fumetti rosa
sei giovane, non buttare tutto all'aria per qualche sfizio da strapazzo
prendi il tuo uomo per le corna (che ha già) e conducilo da te, con la malizia e la furbizia che si contraddistingue in ogni donna
ma contemporaneamente, CRESCI


----------



## JON (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si pensavo di si lo volevo più a casa mi dispiace ma io per sposarmi ho deciso che la vita sarebbe stata un altra cosa...


Maya ma ti sei sposata perchè incinta? O per scelta?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Mi sn sposata x due motivi : - nn sopportavo i miei     Secondo motivo fidanzata con lui ce viveva qui in toscana io in sicilia volevo convivere ma i miei nn me l hanno permesso ....e mi hanno detto i miei se vuoi la nostra benedizione esci di casa sposata e io senza pensarci due volte ho aderito  senza pensare alke conseguenze


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sn sposata x due motivi : - nn sopportavo i miei Secondo motivo fidanzata con lui ce viveva qui in toscana io in sicilia volevo convivere ma i miei nn me l hanno permesso ....e mi hanno detto i miei se vuoi la nostra benedizione esci di casa sposata e io senza pensarci due volte ho aderito  senza pensare alke conseguenze


:unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sn sposata x due motivi : - nn sopportavo i miei     Secondo motivo fidanzata con lui ce viveva qui in toscana io in sicilia volevo convivere ma i miei nn me l hanno permesso ....e mi hanno detto i miei se vuoi la nostra benedizione esci di casa sposata e io senza pensarci due volte ho aderito  senza pensare alke conseguenze



Ti confido che quasi tutti non sanno cosa gli aspetta nella vita a due ... 
Sono cose che si capiscono dopo ...
Pensi in un modo e poi è tutto il contrario ...


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Lo sto capendo ora ce il matrimonio nn e' cm immaginavo


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Lo sto capendo ora ce il matrimonio nn e' cm immaginavo



Se ti può consolare ...ho pochi anni più di te (e sottolineo pochi:mrgreen...
Sposata da 14 anni e ci ho messo almeno 10 anni a capire come funzionava la convivenza...
E neanche sono sicura di averlo capito completamente ...salta sempre fuori qualche novità...


----------



## JON (20 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sn sposata x due motivi : - nn sopportavo i miei     Secondo motivo fidanzata con lui ce viveva qui in toscana io in sicilia volevo convivere ma i miei nn me l hanno permesso ....e mi hanno detto i miei se vuoi la nostra benedizione esci di casa sposata e io senza pensarci due volte ho aderito  senza pensare alke conseguenze


Praticamente sei andata via di casa. Lo hai fatto perchè costretta e nel rispetto di quelle che erano le tue responsabilità verso tutti, peccato che quelle responsabilità erano frutto della morale di altre persone e non del tuo bene. Non hai pensato a te stessa nel modo in cui avresti dovuto fare. Per rispetto hai voluto mantenere una condotta degna per gli altri e hai massacrato te stessa.

Se solo i tuoi sapessero che ti hanno annientata, probabilmente ora sarebbero più flessibili. Tu hai dovuto prendere decisioni troppo precoci per la tua età. A quell'età l'istinto ti fa compiere passi istintivi per nulla ragionati. Questo lo comprendo.

Senti, lascia perdere il porco in chat...perchè di questo si tratta. Nessuno ti vieta di sentirti viva, ma ora dovresti sapere che gli errori commessi potrebbero scatenarne altri.

Trova il modo per riprenderti la tua vita, che sia con tuo marito o senza di lui. A 25 anni non puoi rinunciare ai tuoi sentimenti, allo stesso tempo devi avere bene in mente quale sia il modo migliore con cui esprimerli. Ma ricordati che hai un impegno imprescindibile, i tuoi figli, quelli sono una tua responsabilità, tu li hai messi al mondo. Perseguire la strada del tradimento come compensazione farà del male a te e a loro. Non ne hai abbastanza?

Sono sicuro che hai poco tempo per te. Casa, lavoro e famiglia. Quel poco che ti rimane non lo sprecare in chat, anche se ho capito che questo diversivo lo coltivi durante il lavoro. Vivi la vità, trovati qualche interesse e fai esperienze. Conosci altre persone in modo sano e che ti permetta di trarre beneficio dagli scambi. Torna a coinvolgere qualcuno nell'edicola, perchè un'attività commerciale ti prende tutta la giornata. A tuo marito digli che, come lui, hai bisogno di svagarti, il che non esclude la sua presenza. E' un diritto come il suo prendere spazi per te. Se capisce e bene, altrimenti...fai quello che senti.


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Praticamente sei andata via di casa. Lo hai fatto perchè costretta e nel rispetto di quelle che erano le tue responsabilità verso tutti, peccato che quelle responsabilità erano frutto della morale di altre persone e non del tuo bene. Non hai pensato a te stessa nel modo in cui avresti dovuto fare. Per rispetto hai voluto mantenere una condotta degna per gli altri e hai massacrato te stessa.
> 
> Se solo i tuoi sapessero che ti hanno annientata, probabilmente ora sarebbero più flessibili. Tu hai dovuto prendere decisioni troppo precoci per la tua età. A quell'età l'istinto ti fa compiere passi istintivi per nulla ragionati. Questo lo comprendo.
> 
> ...



grazie


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se ti può consolare ...ho pochi anni più di te (e sottolineo pochi:mrgreen...
> Sposata da 14 anni e ci ho messo almeno 10 anni a capire come funzionava la convivenza...
> E neanche sono sicura di averlo capito completamente ...salta sempre fuori qualche novità...







:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:


c'è un particolare non secondario, però: lei non ha due figli. tu hai altre responsabilità


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy:


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un particolare non secondario, però: lei non ha due figli. tu hai altre responsabilità



nn lo sapevo pero penso che anche lei abbia tant problemi con o senza i bimbi


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un particolare non secondario, però: lei non ha due figli. tu hai altre responsabilità



Per niente secondario ...
Ben per questo solo da poco stiamo pensando di avere figli...
ma questo è un'altro discorso...

Quello che intendevo dire è che non puoi buttare via un rapporto perchè non è 
come te lo aspettavi...
Anche perchè da come descrive suo marito non si rende conto del suo stato d'animo...
e bisogna trovare il modo di farglielo capire ...Cioè deve lei, che dovrebbe conoscerlo ...
ma a quanto pare sono abbastanza estranei ...cosa che trovo naturale visto la giovane età e i figli 
che hanno avuto presto...
se da fidanzati erano così lontani non credo che la conoscenza fosse tanta...
questo per me eh...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn lo sapevo pero penso che anche lei abbia tant problemi con o senza i bimbi


I problemi non nascono dai figli ma nell'integrarsi come coppia...


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> I problemi non nascono dai figli ma nell'integrarsi come coppia...



concordo..........................


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per niente secondario ...
> Ben per questo solo da poco stiamo pensando di avere figli...
> ma questo è un'altro discorso...
> 
> ...



hai ragione


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per niente secondario ...
> Ben per questo solo da poco stiamo pensando di avere figli...
> ma questo è un'altro discorso...
> 
> ...


verissimo.
a maggior ragione se hai avuto l'incoscienza di fare due figli nonostante certe premesse


----------



## maya (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo.
> a maggior ragione se hai avuto l'incoscienza di fare due figli nonostante certe premesse



incoscienza??? forse si... ma li ho desiderati con tutto il cuore i miei figli...li amo....


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> incoscienza??? forse si... ma li ho desiderati con tutto il cuore i miei figli...li amo....


non ne dubito.
cerca di fare chiarezza nel tuo matrimonio a costo di arrivare a scoprire che non siete fatti l'uno per l'altra ma non trascinatevi in anni di falsità.
lo devi a te e anche a loro


----------



## JON (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non trascinatevi in anni di falsità.


E' in questo il tradimento contribuira in maniera determinante. Alla fine la priverà definitivamente dei suoi desideri, quantomenno di realizzarli.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo.
> a maggior ragione se hai avuto l'incoscienza di fare due figli nonostante certe premesse


Bhè mi sembra un pó esagerata la parola incoscienza ...
Dimentichi che non tutti sono fortunati come te da essere giá saggi in giovine età...
io per prima....


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

non ero saggia per nulla , mi sono rimboccata le maniche con umiltà (anche se parrà strano)e buona volontà





lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè mi sembra un pó esagerata la parola incoscienza ...
> Dimentichi che non tutti sono fortunati come te da essere giá saggi in giovine età...
> io per prima....


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ne dubito.
> cerca di fare chiarezza nel tuo matrimonio a costo di arrivare a scoprire che non siete fatti l'uno per l'altra ma non trascinatevi in anni di falsità.
> lo devi a te e anche a loro



lo so


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè mi sembra un pó esagerata la parola incoscienza ...
> Dimentichi che non tutti sono fortunati come te da essere giá saggi in giovine età...
> io per prima....



nn credo si tratti di essere saggi o meno ognuno fa le sue scelte a modo suo---ce chi ci pensa e ripensa chi agisce xke in quel momento sta bene e vorrebbe che contnuasse... ne preparativi del mio matrimonio io nn ho avuto nemmeno  un dubbio... e dopo quando sono venuta a vivere qui da mio marito che mi sn saliti i primi rimorsi..


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn credo si tratti di essere saggi o meno ognuno fa le sue scelte a modo suo---ce chi ci pensa e ripensa chi agisce xke in quel momento sta bene e vorrebbe che contnuasse... ne preparativi del mio matrimonio io *nn ho avuto nemmeno un dubbio*... e dopo quando sono venuta a vivere qui da mio marito che mi sn saliti i primi rimorsi..


io a quell'età avevo solo certezze o quasi. Quindi sei anche lontana da casa: hai qualcuno che ti aiuta con i bimbi, magari i genitori di lui?


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io a quell'età avevo solo certezze o quasi. Quindi sei anche lontana da casa: hai qualcuno che ti aiuta con i bimbi, magari i genitori di lui?



buongiorno sbriciolata  e un piacere averti conosciuto.... mi piace davvero quest posto molte persone belle e tanti opinioni diverse.... si ho i suoi genitori... che mi danno una mano...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> buongiorno sbriciolata  e un piacere averti conosciuto.... mi piace davvero quest posto molte persone belle e tanti opinioni diverse.... si ho i suoi genitori... che mi danno una mano...


Non ce la fai allora a ritagliarti un po' di tempo per... che ne so, iscriverti a palestra, piscina... bastano anche 2 volte la settimana. Un momento tuo, che ti tolga dalla bolgia del lavoro-bambini-casa-lavoro... guarda che aiuta tanto... Ti sei fatta delle amiche ad esempio dove abiti adesso?


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ce la fai allora a ritagliarti un po' di tempo per... che ne so, iscriverti a palestra, piscina... bastano anche 2 volte la settimana. Un momento tuo, che ti tolga dalla bolgia del lavoro-bambini-casa-lavoro... guarda che aiuta tanto... Ti sei fatta delle amiche ad esempio dove abiti adesso?



ciao bella .....diciamo che faccio uno sport una volta a settimana quando posso e spesse volte lo salto...xke sono il classico tipo che se dev fa le cose nn vuole rotture di palle ne vuole romperne a  altri...e io sono aiutata dai suoceri solo se i citti stanno male...se no il mi socero borbotta... cmq  faccio un lavoro che mi costringe a star fuori casa dalle 7 alle 19 d sera e quando arrivo a casa nn ho la forza nemmeno di mangià..oggi è dall 8 che sn in edicola e andrò via stasera nn poss permettermi di mettere  chi sta al posto mio xke dev pagarla...e x ora sono messa male...sono solo due anni e mezzo che ho quest'attività... e commerciante nn sn nata anzi...figli di genitori messi bene.. ma io ho dato la priorità alla famiglia più che alla realizzazione personale ...sbagliando perchè adesso mi manca... :-( ....

nn ho amiche ....


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Maya, visto quante cose hai fatto nel giro di poco tempo. Due figli, e se non erro, più meno in contemporanea con la nascita del tuo secondo figlio hai aperto un'attività?
Oltretutto un'edicola che penso sia aperta anche la domenica giusto?
Maya mi viene da dirti ancora di più datti tempo, aspetta prima di mandare tutto all'aria.
Cerca di far rinascere il tuo matrimonio. Se non dovessi proprio farcela sarai sempre in tempo per altro.


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Maya, visto quante cose hai fatto nel giro di poco tempo. Due figli, e se non erro, più meno in contemporanea con la nascita del tuo secondo figlio hai aperto un'attività?
> Oltretutto un'edicola che penso sia aperta anche la domenica giusto?
> Maya mi viene da dirti ancora di più datti tempo, aspetta prima di mandare tutto all'aria.
> Cerca di far rinascere il tuo matrimonio. Se non dovessi proprio farcela sarai sempre in tempo per altro.



-sposata a 19
-madre a 20 della prima 
-quando la 1 aveva 17 mesi incinta del 2 
-nato  a 22 iinizio dell'attività ancora incinta a distanza di 3 mesi arriva il piccolo.... 


eh si mi dev dare tempo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ciao bella .....diciamo che faccio uno sport una volta a settimana quando posso e spesse volte lo salto...xke sono il classico tipo che se dev fa le cose nn vuole rotture di palle ne vuole romperne a altri...e io sono aiutata dai suoceri solo se i citti stanno male...se no il mi socero borbotta... cmq faccio un lavoro che mi costringe a star fuori casa dalle 7 alle 19 d sera e quando arrivo a casa nn ho la forza nemmeno di mangià..oggi è dall 8 che sn in edicola e andrò via stasera nn poss permettermi di mettere chi sta al posto mio xke dev pagarla...e x ora sono messa male...sono solo due anni e mezzo che ho quest'attività... e commerciante nn sn nata anzi...figli di genitori messi bene.. ma io ho dato la priorità alla famiglia più che alla realizzazione personale ...sbagliando perchè adesso mi manca... :-( ....
> 
> *nn ho amiche *....


Immaginavo. Io se fossi in te invece di un amante cercherei un'amica. La tua vita non può essere racchiusa SOLO tra edicola e famiglia. Come, giustamente, fa tuo marito cha fa sport. Ho cresciuto due figli anche io, senza nessun aiuto oltre mio marito, lavorando sempre. So che impegno è, so che significa la stanchezza. Ma io prima la giovinezza me l'ero goduta e non mi mancava nulla, non avevo rimpianti. I tuoi bimbi vanno all'asilo?


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Immaginavo. Io se fossi in te invece di un amante cercherei un'amica*. La tua vita non può essere racchiusa SOLO tra edicola e famiglia. Come, giustamente, fa tuo marito cha fa sport. Ho cresciuto due figli anche io, senza nessun aiuto oltre mio marito, lavorando sempre. So che impegno è, so che significa la stanchezza. Ma io prima la giovinezza me l'ero goduta e non mi mancava nulla, non avevo rimpianti. I tuoi bimbi vanno all'asilo?


quoto!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immaginavo. Io se fossi in te invece di un amante cercherei un'amica. La tua vita non può essere racchiusa SOLO tra edicola e famiglia. Come, giustamente, fa tuo marito cha fa sport. Ho cresciuto due figli anche io, senza nessun aiuto oltre mio marito, lavorando sempre. So che impegno è, so che significa la stanchezza. Ma io prima la giovinezza me l'ero goduta e non mi mancava nulla, non avevo rimpianti. I tuoi bimbi vanno all'asilo?


Io non vorrei mettere becco nella tua meritoria opera di recupero dei giovini, ma un'amica è diversa da un amante. Voglio dire, non è mica detto che basta un'amica o attività collaterali diverse e passa tutto.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non vorrei mettere becco nella tua meritoria opera di recupero dei giovini, ma un'amica è diversa da un amante. Voglio dire, non è mica detto che basta un'amica o attività collaterali diverse e passa tutto.



è sicuramente diversa. ma Maya secondo me ha bruciato le tappe su tutto... forse non ha bisogno di un amante


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è sicuramente diversa. ma Maya secondo me ha bruciato le tappe su tutto... forse non ha bisogno di un amante



quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è sicuramente diversa. ma Maya secondo me ha bruciato le tappe su tutto... forse non ha bisogno di un amante


D'accordo per le nane in fiamme (le tappe bruciate), ma se il problema fondamentalmente è il marito, come m'è parso di capire, allora non basta ritagliarsi attività diverse o amiche in genere.


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> D'accordo per le nane in fiamme (le tappe bruciate), ma se il problema fondamentalmente è il marito, come m'è parso di capire, allora non basta ritagliarsi attività diverse o amiche in genere.



Ma neanche un amante, anche perchè lei cerca un nuovo amore.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> D'accordo per le nane in fiamme (le tappe bruciate), ma se il problema fondamentalmente è il marito, come m'è parso di capire, allora non basta ritagliarsi attività diverse o amiche in genere.




hai ragione.....


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immaginavo. Io se fossi in te invece di un amante cercherei un'amica. La tua vita non può essere racchiusa SOLO tra edicola e famiglia. Come, giustamente, fa tuo marito cha fa sport. Ho cresciuto due figli anche io, senza nessun aiuto oltre mio marito, lavorando sempre. So che impegno è, so che significa la stanchezza. Ma io prima la giovinezza me l'ero goduta e non mi mancava nulla, non avevo rimpianti. I tuoi bimbi vanno all'asilo?


si vanno all'asilo...la gente del posto nn e per darti amicizia ....


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si vanno all'asilo...*la gente del posto nn e per darti amicizia *....


strano...i toscani sono molto aperti


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Credo che anche il lavoro che fai ti limita molto perchè non ti lascia il tempo per fare tanto altro


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma neanche un amante, anche perchè lei cerca un nuovo amore.


Ho capito, ma o lascia il marito o è un'amante. D'altra parte una si fa l'amante proprio perchè non lascia la famiglia. Se poi volesse lasciare il marito buon per lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> strano...i toscani sono molto aperti



nn lo riscontro...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Credo che anche il lavoro che fai ti limita molto perchè non ti lascia il tempo per fare tanto altro




infatti


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma o lascia il marito o è un'amante. D'altra parte una si fa l'amante proprio perchè non lascia la famiglia. Se poi volesse lasciare il marito buon per lei.



Si hai ragione. E che a me fa tenerezza sta ragazza nonostante mi sembra che agisca con un mix di ingenuità e avventatezza. E soprattutto mi pare nel pallone. Troppe soap-opera nella fase della crescita fanno male.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Si hai ragione. E che a me fa tenerezza sta ragazza nonostante mi sembra che agisca con un mix di ingenuità e avventatezza. E soprattutto mi pare nel pallone. Troppe soap-opera nella fase della crescita fanno male.


Ma diciamo anche che il marito dev'essere un coglione immaturo mica da ridere.


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma diciamo anche che il marito dev'essere un coglione immaturo mica da ridere.



E anche  che sta ragazza c'ha un peso non da poco sulle spalle. Ok lavorano tante madri di famiglia, ma lei ha un'edicola e non è proprio una passeggiata, come lavoro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non vorrei mettere becco nella tua meritoria opera di recupero dei giovini, ma un'amica è diversa da un amante. Voglio dire, non è mica detto che basta un'amica o attività collaterali diverse e passa tutto.


No. Ma io percepisco una ragazza sola e stanca. Una che facilmente si aggrappa. E allora, forse, la buccia per avere un amante non ce l'ha. L'amante non è una stampella, giusto?


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Ma io percepisco una ragazza sola e stanca. Una che facilmente si aggrappa. E allora, forse, la buccia per avere un amante non ce l'ha. L'amante non è una stampella, giusto?



Anch'io ho la stessa percezione. E da come ho capito non vuole un amante, vuole proprio innamorarsi e costruire qualcosa che abbia un futuro. Insomma un altro marito.


----------



## geko (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> strano...i toscani sono molto aperti


:rotfl:

E questa dove l'hai sentita?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Ma io percepisco una ragazza sola e stanca. Una che facilmente si aggrappa. E allora, forse, la buccia per avere un amante non ce l'ha. L'amante non è una stampella, giusto?


Ti direi di no, ma la realtà è che non è proprio così.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> E questa dove l'hai sentita?


bè..ne ho conosciuti alcuni e non mi sono sembrati tanto restii ma magari sbaglio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti direi di no, ma la realtà è che non è proprio così.


Forse se dicessi che Se l'amante è amante in quanto stampella... i problemi si spostano da una parte all'altra? E con gente conosciuta in chat?


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Ma io percepisco una ragazza sola e stanca. Una che facilmente si aggrappa. E allora, forse, la buccia per avere un amante non ce l'ha. L'amante non è una stampella, giusto?




molto sola con un padre con cui parli che ti fa incazza nn capisce che sono sola che dev fa tutto...scusa ma ho appena discusso col padre....cmq si mi attacco forse all'amante .... ma io nn lo vorrei come amante ma come uomo che mi aiuti


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> E questa dove l'hai sentita?



me lo chiedo anch io


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Anch'io ho la stessa percezione. E da come ho capito non vuole un amante, vuole proprio innamorarsi e costruire qualcosa che abbia un futuro. Insomma un altro marito.



si voglio un  nuovo marito se si può avere


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti direi di no, ma la realtà è che non è proprio così.



ovvero??


----------



## geko (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè..ne ho conosciuti alcuni e non mi sono sembrati tanto restii ma magari sbaglio...


Se si è già amici o 'introdotti' è diverso: in quel caso aperti quanto vuoi. Altrimenti le cose cambiano. Poi dipende anche dalla zona... I fiorentini, o anche i lucchesi, ad esempio sono tra i più snob e diffidenti, pisani e livornesi hanno un caratteraccio che brrr... Ecco, in poche righe ti ho già dato una dimostrazione pratica. :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si voglio un nuovo marito se si può avere


oddiomadonnasignur. Quanto sei GGGiovane. Uno basta e ne avanza.... spesso pure per altre.


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Si hai ragione. E che a me fa tenerezza sta ragazza nonostante mi sembra che agisca con un mix di ingenuità e avventatezza. E soprattutto mi pare nel pallone. Troppe soap-opera nella fase della crescita fanno male.




si sono nel pallone....volevo vendere l'edicola xk ci sn stati de casini e l'ho messa in vendita ma ora nn resco a venderla... cmq si agisco fidandomi del 44 enne mi ero fidata ingenuamente... :-(


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si voglio un nuovo marito se si può avere


tesoro bello, non è che i mariti si cambiano come le scarpe...un "nuovo" marito significa lasciare intanto quello "vecchio"...stare un po' da sola per capire cosa vuoi dalla vita e poi rimetterti in gioco!


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddiomadonnasignur. Quanto sei GGGiovane. Uno basta e ne avanza.... spesso pure per altre.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Forse se dicessi che Se l'amante è amante in quanto stampella... i problemi si spostano da una parte all'altra? E con gente conosciuta in chat?


Non ho capito.


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tesoro bello, non è che i mariti si cambiano come le scarpe...un "nuovo" marito significa lasciare intanto quello "vecchio"...stare un po' da sola per capire cosa vuoi dalla vita e poi rimetterti in gioco!



lo so... marito nuovo e troppo azzardato...mi sono sposato una volta nn lo rifarò...ma rivivere una vita con un altra persona che possa amarmi come lo concepisco io forse da sognatrice immatura quello si..


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ovvero??



Ovvero che spesso l'amante non serve per togliersi degli sfizi ma proprio per non affondare totamente.


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma diciamo anche che il marito dev'essere un coglione immaturo mica da ridere.



marito che quando gli dice che gli uomini ti guardano e ti vorrebbero ti risponde :

-"certo ce ti vogliono quando sei tutta in tiro" perchè nn ti guardano acqua e sapone come quando ti alzi dal letto ????


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Te lo dico. Ho scritto da cani. Volevo dire: se lei cerca(come pare) non un amante tanto per riempire un vuoto... ma un nuovo marito, e in più lo cerca in chat... con le fragilità che ha adesso, rischia di farsi male. Meglio un'amica, fino a che non ha trovato almeno un equilibrio suo.


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovvero che spesso l'amante non serve per togliersi degli sfizi ma proprio per non affondare totamente.



ora ho capto meglio


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> marito che quando gli dice che gli uomini ti guardano e ti vorrebbero ti risponde :
> 
> -"certo ce ti vogliono quando sei tutta in tiro" perchè nn ti guardano acqua e sapone come quando ti alzi dal letto ????



Un vero signore d'altri tempi, lasciatelo dire. Ma che c'avete in Sicilia? Un deposito di scorie radioattive che esala dal sottosuolo?


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo dico. Ho scritto da cani. Volevo dire: se lei cerca(come pare) non un amante tanto per riempire un vuoto... ma un nuovo marito, e in più lo cerca in chat... con le fragilità che ha adesso, rischia di farsi male. Meglio un'amica, fino a che non ha trovato almeno un equilibrio suo.



ho la mia madrina che davvero mi sta vicino...ma che però nn m basta molte volte... anzi quello che mi dice nn so mi sembra cosi scontato...


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un vero signore d'altri tempi, lasciatelo dire. Ma che c'avete in Sicilia? Un deposito di scorie radioattive che esala dal sottosuolo?




lui e  toscano......


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un vero signore d'altri tempi, lasciatelo dire. Ma che c'avete in Sicilia? Un deposito di scorie radioattive che esala dal sottosuolo?


:rotfl:il marito è toscano


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo dico. Ho scritto da cani. Volevo dire: se lei cerca(come pare) non un amante tanto per riempire un vuoto... ma un nuovo marito, e in più lo cerca in chat... con le fragilità che ha adesso, rischia di farsi male. Meglio un'amica, fino a che non ha trovato almeno un equilibrio suo.


Ma io penso che lei adesso voglia semplicemente conoscere qualcuno. Amante o potenziale nuovo marito casomai lo valuterà dopo, per adesso mi sa che non lo sa bene neanche lei, al di là del fatto che questo di adesso non le va più bene.

P.S: credo di aver raggiunto il record di "adesso" scritti in un solo costrutto sintattico.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl:il marito è toscano


E dove vivono?


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> lo so... marito nuovo e troppo azzardato...mi sono sposato una volta nn lo rifarò...ma rivivere una vita con un altra persona che possa amarmi come lo concepisco io forse da sognatrice immatura quello si..


Tu parli di una seconda occasione in realtà. Se non fossi cosi legata, sono sicuro che saresti già corsa ai ripari.
Forse la prima, con tuo marito, non potrà portarti lontano. Ti sei bruciata la maggior parte delle oppurtunità di una ragazza della tua età. E' difficile consigliarti cosa sia meglio per te.


----------



## geko (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si voglio un  nuovo marito se si può avere


Ma parli sul serio? Sei giovanissima, casomai dovresti pensare a divertirti un po', visto che è proprio questo ad esserti mancato in questi anni...

Ah, già... Dimenticavo che sei alla ricerca di una relazione seria. Vabbeh, si può anche giocare a marito e moglie eh... Non è esattamente quella che si definisce una fantasia erotica ricorrente, ma ci può stare. :mrgreen: Sentiamo: relazione duratura, quanto? Due-tre ore possono bastare? Che poi ci s'ha da lavorare eh! :mrgreen:

Seriamente, invece: ragionando così rischi solo di commettere sempre lo stesso errore. Occhio che hai anche dei figli, se ho capito bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> lui e toscano......


Ma vivete in Sicilia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ho la mia madrina che davvero mi sta vicino...ma che però nn m basta molte volte... anzi quello che mi dice nn so mi sembra cosi scontato...


ma che madrina(con tutto il rispetto). Ci vuole un'amica della tua età, con la quale farti una sana risata ogni tanto, girare per negozi, poter dire tutte le parolacce che ti vengono in mente su tuo marito... e tornare a casa più serena.


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma diciamo anche che il marito dev'essere un coglione immaturo mica da ridere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma parli sul serio? Sei giovanissima, casomai dovresti pensare a divertirti un po', visto che è proprio questo ad esserti mancato in questi anni...
> 
> Ah, già... Dimenticavo che sei alla ricerca di una relazione seria. Vabbeh, si può anche giocare a marito e moglie eh... Non è esattamente quella che si definisce una fantasia erotica ricorrente, ma ci può stare. :mrgreen: Sentiamo: relazione duratura, quanto? Due-tre ore possono bastare? Che poi ci s'ha da lavorare eh! :mrgreen:
> 
> Seriamente, invece: ragionando così rischi solo di commettere sempre lo stesso errore. Occhio che hai anche dei figli, se ho capito bene.


gekino.... fai il bravo, mi raccomando:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> marito che quando gli dice che gli uomini ti guardano e ti vorrebbero ti risponde :
> 
> -"certo ce ti vogliono quando sei tutta in tiro" perchè nn ti guardano acqua e sapone come quando ti alzi dal letto ????


:sbatti:

no vabbè non ce la posso fare


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vivete in Sicilia?



toscana


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma parli sul serio? Sei giovanissima, casomai dovresti pensare a divertirti un po', visto che è proprio questo ad esserti mancato in questi anni...
> 
> Ah, già... Dimenticavo che sei alla ricerca di una relazione seria. *Vabbeh, si può anche giocare a marito e moglie eh... Non è esattamente quella che si definisce una fantasia erotica ricorrente, ma ci può stare. :mrgreen: Sentiamo: relazione duratura, quanto? Due-tre ore possono bastare? Che poi ci s'ha da lavorare eh! :mrgreen:
> 
> *Seriamente, invece: ragionando così rischi solo di commettere sempre lo stesso errore. Occhio che hai anche dei figli, se ho capito bene.


tu buono! :incazzato:


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io penso che lei adesso voglia semplicemente conoscere qualcuno. Amante o potenziale nuovo marito casomai lo valuterà dopo, per adesso mi sa che non lo sa bene neanche lei, al di là del fatto che questo di adesso non le va più bene.
> 
> P.S: credo di aver raggiunto il record di "adesso" scritti in un solo costrutto sintattico.




si infatti


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> toscana


Ah vabbè. Come non detto. Comunque anche in toscana mica stanno bene. W la Sicilia, terra del sole in cui un giorno mi trasferirò per riposare la mente fino all'ultimo giorno.


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tu buono! :incazzato:



infatti relazione seri per una botta e via....nn sono il tipo


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vabbè. Come non detto. Comunque anche in toscana mica stanno bene. W la Sicilia, terra del sole in cui un giorno mi trasferirò per riposare la mente fino all'ultimo giorno.



vengo con te penso che ci torneròòòòòò anch io !!!qui in toscana  nn mi trovo bene....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> *vengo con te *penso che ci torneròòòòòò anch io !!!qui in toscana nn mi trovo bene....


Joey...


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

mi sembra un rapporto che manca completamente di quella benedetta intimità di cui parlo sempre,grande trascuratezza affettiva e poco coinvolgimento sensuale


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Joey...



Che ci posso fare se con me vengono tutte e tanto pure.


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> no vabbè non ce la posso fare


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembra un rapporto che manca completamente di quella benedetta intimità di cui parlo sempre,grande trascuratezza affettiva e poco coinvolgimento sensuale




si....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembra un rapporto che manca completamente di quella benedetta intimità di cui parlo sempre,grande trascuratezza affettiva e poco coinvolgimento sensuale


Vorrei aggiungere che se mia figlia a 19 anni mi dice che si sposa, la chiudo in cantina. Il fatto che sia maggiorenne per me è irrilevante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ci posso fare se con me vengono tutte e tanto pure.


ah, niente. Sono condanne, ci si nasce.


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei aggiungere che se mia figlia a 19 anni mi dice che si sposa, la chiudo in cantina. Il fatto che sia maggiorenne per me è irrilevante.




nn detto che mi volevo sposà mi ha fatto sposà mio padre se volevo avere la sua benedizione .... :-(


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, niente. Sono condanne, ci si nasce.



è sparita la discussione di Oscuro :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:Gomblottoooooooooo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, niente. Sono condanne, ci si nasce.


Ahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhah! Eh oh.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn detto che mi volevo sposà mi ha fatto sposà mio padre se volevo avere la sua benedizione .... :-(


ma non potevi aspettare ancora un po'?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei aggiungere che se mia figlia a 19 anni mi dice che si sposa, la chiudo in cantina. Il fatto che sia maggiorenne per me è irrilevante.


La mia forse ai 35 la farò uscire dalla sua stanza.


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei aggiungere che se mia figlia a 19 anni mi dice che si sposa, la chiudo in cantina. Il fatto che sia maggiorenne per me è irrilevante.


E si.

Ma infatti se i genitori fossero stati più attenti, evitando di inasprire le divergenze iniziali quando si parla va di convivenza, probabilmente non si sarebbe arrivati a questo punto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è sparita la discussione di Oscuro :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:Gomblottoooooooooo


EH?


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> EH?


appallamento non c'è più


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non potevi aspettare ancora un po'?




forse si.....


----------



## JON (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn detto che mi volevo sposà mi ha fatto sposà mio padre se volevo avere la sua benedizione .... :-(


Questo si era capito. Pensavano a loro, non a te.


----------



## Daniele (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> lo so... marito nuovo e troppo azzardato...mi sono sposato una volta nn lo rifarò...ma rivivere una vita con un altra persona che possa amarmi come lo concepisco io forse da sognatrice immatura quello si..


E vuol dire pensare che hai due figli, che dovrai comunque far dipendere la tua vita anche da quella del tuo attuale marito a prescindere da con chi starai e che comunque ti sei già sputtanata la vita della ragazza che sei e che forse non potrai mai più essere, quindi non cercare di tornare ad essere ragazzina, questo non ti è dovuto, tu adesso devi solo essere donna anche se donna non lo sei.

In pratica, tu vorresti poter vivere l'amore che vuoi e che, fidati, esiste solo nei tuoi sogni, perchè non conosco donna amata da un uomo che ha le attenzioni che descrivi tu, ed anche se le hanno non verrranno viste, quindi non conviene dare quelle attenzioni che tu descrivi. Perchè dico questo? Perchè una volta non l'ho fatto seguendo la mia razionalità e finì cornuto, poi ci ho pensato e mi sono detto "Caro Daniele, tu devi far vedere alla ragazza che sta con te che la ami",fatal error, ancora più dolorosa la situazione successiva, adesso che faccio? Faccio ogni tanto un pensierino, ma del resto sono un uomo di merda come tuo marito, mi faccio i cazzacci miei per 2 ore al giorno per quelle 4 che ho libere (se le ho libere).
Ciao


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E vuol dire pensare che hai due figli, che dovrai comunque far dipendere la tua vita anche da quella del tuo attuale marito a prescindere da con chi starai e che comunque ti sei già sputtanata la vita della ragazza che sei e che forse non potrai mai più essere, quindi non cercare di tornare ad essere ragazzina, questo non ti è dovuto, tu adesso devi solo essere donna anche se donna non lo sei.
> 
> In pratica, tu vorresti poter vivere l'amore che vuoi e che, fidati, esiste solo nei tuoi sogni, perchè non conosco donna amata da un uomo che ha le attenzioni che descrivi tu, ed anche se le hanno non verrranno viste, quindi non conviene dare quelle attenzioni che tu descrivi. Perchè dico questo? Perchè una volta non l'ho fatto seguendo la mia razionalità e finì cornuto, poi ci ho pensato e mi sono detto "Caro Daniele, tu devi far vedere alla ragazza che sta con te che la ami",fatal error, ancora più dolorosa la situazione successiva, adesso che faccio? Faccio ogni tanto un pensierino, ma del resto sono un uomo di merda come tuo marito, mi faccio i cazzacci miei per 2 ore al giorno per quelle 4 che ho libere (se le ho libere).
> Ciao


Al di là che sei un uomo di sani principi e per niente alterato quando ragioni, ecco, m'è sempre venuto il dubbio che quello del tuo avatar fossi davvero tu. Che dici?


----------



## geko (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gekino.... fai il bravo, mi raccomando:mrgreen:





Simy ha detto:


> tu buono! :incazzato:


Uff... Le solite sempre pronte a bacchettare. :mrgreen:

Mai e poi mai!!! Ha 25 anni e ne dimostra perfino di meno scared, e chi ce la fa più?



maya ha detto:


> infatti relazione seri per una botta e via....nn sono il tipo


Ma ho pure il sangue giusto, poi ti sposo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Intanto mi metteresti da parte Autosprint che ieri non ho avuto tempo?


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E vuol dire pensare che hai due figli, che dovrai comunque far dipendere la tua vita anche da quella del tuo attuale marito a prescindere da con chi starai e che comunque ti sei già sputtanata la vita della ragazza che sei e che forse non potrai mai più essere, quindi non cercare di tornare ad essere ragazzina, questo non ti è dovuto, tu adesso devi solo essere donna anche se donna non lo sei.
> 
> In pratica, tu vorresti poter vivere l'amore che vuoi e che, fidati, esiste solo nei tuoi sogni, perchè non conosco donna amata da un uomo che ha le attenzioni che descrivi tu, ed anche se le hanno non verrranno viste, quindi non conviene dare quelle attenzioni che tu descrivi. Perchè dico questo? Perchè una volta non l'ho fatto seguendo la mia razionalità e finì cornuto, poi ci ho pensato e mi sono detto "Caro Daniele, tu devi far vedere alla ragazza che sta con te che la ami",fatal error, ancora più dolorosa la situazione successiva, adesso che faccio? Faccio ogni tanto un pensierino, ma del resto sono un uomo di merda come tuo marito, mi faccio i cazzacci miei per 2 ore al giorno per quelle 4 che ho libere (se le ho libere).
> Ciao




complimenti...


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Uff... Le solite sempre pronte a bacchettare. :mrgreen:
> 
> Mai e poi mai!!! Ha 25 anni e ne dimostra perfino di meno scared, e chi ce la fa più?
> 
> ...



ok....


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E si.
> 
> Ma infatti se i genitori fossero stati più attenti, evitando di inasprire le divergenze iniziali quando si parla va di convivenza, probabilmente non si sarebbe arrivati a questo punto.




purtroppo siciliani all'antica


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Maya se potessi ti abbraccerei. 


Intanto prendi questo di abbraccio:abbraccio:


----------



## Daniele (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> complimenti...


Complimenti di cosa? Del fatto che esistono alcune donne di merda che pretendono sempre e tirano sempre l'asta più in sù ad un povero uomo che si smazza come un coglione??? Io faccio solo il minimo necessario per fare felice la mia lei, perchè se facessi di più lei nn mi amerebbe per nulla di più, ma pretenderebbe solo di più e nel momento che non potrei fare quello che lei vorrebbe io sarei destinato a pigliarlo in quel posto. Già fatto, già visto, non ho voglia di dilungarmi su questo discorso, però potresti sapere che così come alcune donne pretendono sempre, sono queste donne che non danno nulla al proprio uomo o meglio non si chiedono neppure un secondo quello che lui vorrebbe, loro vorrebbero solo che lui desiderasse quello che loro vogliono, pensiero alquanto distorto.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Complimenti di cosa? Del fatto che esistono alcune donne di merda che pretendono sempre e tirano sempre l'asta più in sù ad un povero uomo che si smazza come un coglione??? *Io faccio solo il minimo necessario per fare felice la mia lei, perchè se facessi di più lei nn mi amerebbe per nulla di più, ma pretenderebbe solo di più *e nel momento che non potrei fare quello che lei vorrebbe io sarei destinato a pigliarlo in quel posto. Già fatto, già visto, non ho voglia di dilungarmi su questo discorso, però potresti sapere che così come alcune donne pretendono sempre, sono queste donne che non danno nulla al proprio uomo o meglio non si chiedono neppure un secondo quello che lui vorrebbe, loro vorrebbero solo che lui desiderasse quello che loro vogliono, pensiero alquanto distorto.


questa ragioneria dei sentimenti non ti fa per niente onore


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Complimenti di cosa? Del fatto che esistono alcune donne di merda che pretendono sempre e tirano sempre l'asta più in sù ad un povero uomo che si smazza come un coglione??? Io faccio solo il minimo necessario per fare felice la mia lei, perchè se facessi di più lei nn mi amerebbe per nulla di più, ma pretenderebbe solo di più e nel momento che non potrei fare quello che lei vorrebbe io sarei destinato a pigliarlo in quel posto. Già fatto, già visto, non ho voglia di dilungarmi su questo discorso, però potresti sapere che così come alcune donne pretendono sempre, sono queste donne che non danno nulla al proprio uomo o meglio non si chiedono neppure un secondo quello che lui vorrebbe, loro vorrebbero solo che lui desiderasse quello che loro vogliono, pensiero alquanto distorto.



pensiero tuo


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Complimenti di cosa? Del fatto che esistono alcune donne di merda che pretendono sempre e tirano sempre l'asta più in sù ad un povero uomo che si smazza come un coglione??? Io faccio solo il minimo necessario per fare felice la mia lei, perchè se facessi di più lei nn mi amerebbe per nulla di più, ma pretenderebbe solo di più e nel momento che non potrei fare quello che lei vorrebbe io sarei destinato a pigliarlo in quel posto. Già fatto, già visto, non ho voglia di dilungarmi su questo discorso, però potresti sapere che così come alcune donne pretendono sempre, sono queste donne che non danno nulla al proprio uomo o meglio non si chiedono neppure un secondo quello che lui vorrebbe, loro vorrebbero solo che lui desiderasse quello che loro vogliono, pensiero alquanto distorto.



E ci sono anche uomini così. Il fatto è che ci si innamora, spesso, di persone distanti da noi come modo d'essere e di amare.


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Maya se potessi ti abbraccerei.
> 
> 
> Intanto prendi questo di abbraccio:abbraccio:



grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa ragioneria dei sentimenti non ti fa per niente onore



chissa quante ne avrà passate daniele.... forse e la vita che lo fa parlare cosi...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immaginavo. Io se fossi in te invece di un amante cercherei un'amica. La tua vita non può essere racchiusa SOLO tra edicola e famiglia. Come, giustamente, fa tuo marito cha fa sport. Ho cresciuto due figli anche io, senza nessun aiuto oltre mio marito, lavorando sempre. So che impegno è, so che significa la stanchezza. Ma io prima la giovinezza me l'ero goduta e non mi mancava nulla, non avevo rimpianti. I tuoi bimbi vanno all'asilo?


:singleeye:concordo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> chissa quante ne avrà passate daniele.... forse e la vita che lo fa parlare cosi...


Sì.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non vorrei mettere becco nella tua meritoria opera di recupero dei giovini, ma un'amica è diversa da un amante. Voglio dire, non è mica detto che basta un'amica o attività collaterali diverse e passa tutto.



A volte ti serve solo qulcuno con cui parlare anzi ,qualcuno che ti ascolti e sia interessato a quello che dici...
E di solito ci si lascia illudere che un uomo ,sconisciuto, ti dia retta solo per cosa dici ma poi alla fine non è cosi...


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì.


questo però non deve essere un lasciapassare per tutto , soprattutto quando si parla dei sentimenti degli altri.


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo però non deve essere un lasciapassare per tutto , soprattutto quando si parla dei sentimenti degli altri.



ti do ragione..............


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo dico. Ho scritto da cani. Volevo dire: se lei cerca(come pare) non un amante tanto per riempire un vuoto... ma un nuovo marito, e in più lo cerca in chat... con le fragilità che ha adesso, rischia di farsi male. Meglio un'amica, fino a che non ha trovato almeno un equilibrio suo.


Hai ragione ma un vero amico/amica non li trovi cosi dietro l'angolo...
E' più facile trovare un ipotetico amante che almeno in apparenza finchè non gliela smolli ti ascolta ed è interessato 
una volta fatto ciò tutto uguale a prima ...
A meno che non trovi la persona giusta anche lì ...ma non è semplice neanche quello...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma un vero amico/amica non li trovi cosi dietro l'angolo...
> E' più facile trovare un ipotetico amante che almeno in apparenza finchè non gliela smolli ti ascolta ed è interessato
> una volta fatto ciò tutto uguale a prima ...
> A meno che non trovi la persona giusta anche lì ...ma non è semplice neanche quello...


Quando si dice l'ottimismo


Scusa non ho resistito:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Hai ragione ma un vero amico/amica non li trovi cosi dietro l'angolo*...
> E' più facile trovare un ipotetico amante che almeno in apparenza finchè non gliela smolli ti ascolta ed è interessato
> una volta fatto ciò tutto uguale a prima ...
> A meno che non trovi la persona giusta anche lì ...ma non è semplice neanche quello...


Quanto è vero.Beh... Maya... puoi sfogarti con noi nel frattempo. Per quello che possiamo...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> marito che quando gli dice che gli uomini ti guardano e ti vorrebbero ti risponde :
> 
> -"certo ce ti vogliono quando sei tutta in tiro" perchè nn ti guardano acqua e sapone come quando ti alzi dal letto ????



Pensa che mio marito mi dice sempre :
Certo che trovi qualcuno ma dopo 15giorni con il caratteraccio che ti ritrovi ti rimanda al mittente...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando si dice l'ottimismo
> 
> 
> Scusa non ho resistito:mrgreen:



Bhè dai comunque la morale:mrgreen:...
é che ogni rapporto lo devi saper coltivare ...e ci vuole tanto impegno...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quanto è vero.Beh... Maya... puoi sfogarti con noi nel frattempo. Per quello che possiamo...



almeno non stai in quelle chattaccie....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> almeno non stai in quelle chattaccie....:mrgreen:


organizziamo un pigiama party a casa mia :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> organizziamo un pigiama party a casa mia :mrgreen:



Per me ok...:mrgreen:




Un bell'ometto con cui giocare a freccette si può invitare?:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> organizziamo un pigiama party a casa mia :mrgreen:


magariiiii d dv sei???


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> magariiiii d dv sei???



ROMA


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me ok...:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stavo per cheidere se potevo venire pure io.... ma improvvisamente mi sono ricordato di un impegno.. :blank:


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> stavo per cheidere se potevo venire pure io.... ma improvvisamente mi sono ricordato di un impegno.. :blank:


sicuro :diavoletto:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> organizziamo un pigiama party a casa mia :mrgreen:




:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> stavo per cheidere se potevo venire pure io.... ma improvvisamente mi sono ricordato di un impegno.. :blank:



Improrogabile?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> organizziamo un pigiama party a casa mia :mrgreen:


Hai visto Project X? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Hai visto Project X? :mrgreen:


no


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Posso venire anche io?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuro :diavoletto:





lunapiena ha detto:


> Improrogabile?:mrgreen:


L'ultima volta che delle donne mi hano invitato a giocare a freccette mi sono ritrovato a fare da bersaglio! 

IMPROROGABILE ed a debita distanza!


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Posso venire anche io?



OVVIO..

solo per donnine! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'ultima volta che delle donne mi hano invitato a giocare a freccette* mi sono ritrovato a fare da bersaglio!
> 
> *IMPROROGABILE ed a debita distanza!


infatti a noi quello serviva:mrgreen:


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'ultima volta che delle donne mi hano invitato a giocare a freccette mi sono ritrovato a fare da bersaglio!
> 
> IMPROROGABILE ed a debita distanza!


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ROMA



nemmeno lontana da me io bassa toscana


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti a noi quello serviva:mrgreen:





siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Posso venire anche io?



siiiiiiiiii


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti a noi quello serviva:mrgreen:


Poteri venire, preparare la cena, suonarvi qualcosa al pianoforte e poi fare da bersaglio per le freccete.... eh??



Emigro all'estero.... :carneval:


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nemmeno lontana da me io bassa toscana



se hai bisogno io ci sono


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Poteri venire, preparare la cena, suonarvi qualcosa la pianoforte e poi fare da bersaglio per le freccete.... eh??
> 
> 
> 
> Emigro all'estero.... :carneval:



Ma noi siamo anche all'estero :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma noi siamo anche all'estero :mrgreen:


SIMY aiutooo la MILLI mi da la caccia!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> SIMY aiutooo la MILLI mi da la caccia!!! :incazzato:


Tranquillo la Milli è un'amica...ti puoi fidare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tranquillo la Milli è un'amica...ti puoi fidare



ecco ora non mi fido... 







:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ecco ora non mi fido...
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


:risata: e fai bene :risata:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Se si è già amici o 'introdotti' è diverso: in quel caso aperti quanto vuoi. Altrimenti le cose cambiano. Poi dipende anche dalla zona... I fiorentini, o anche i lucchesi, ad esempio sono tra i più snob e diffidenti, pisani e livornesi hanno un caratteraccio che brrr... Ecco, in poche righe ti ho già dato una dimostrazione pratica. :rotfl:


Adoro gli aretini...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Neppure il papa con scomuniche a random 
riuscì a fare perdere loro certi vizi...
tipo la bestemmia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se hai bisogno io ci sono



grazie bimba


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Pensa che mio marito mi dice sempre :
> Certo che trovi qualcuno ma dopo 15giorni con il caratteraccio che ti ritrovi ti rimanda al mittente...


Ma infatti: il marito ha ragioni
che la moglie non conosce, no?


----------



## maya (21 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti: il marito ha ragioni
> che la moglie non conosce, no?




detto anche a me...col  carattere che ho nn mi vuole nessuno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> detto anche a me...col carattere che ho nn mi vuole nessuno


ma lo diceva pure la mia ex... e pure quelle prima. Eppure! :mexican:

sono frasi del cazzo che servono solo a tirare acqua al proprio mulino.


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Ma si sono frasi così, e poi bisogna sempre valutare le parole considerando la bocca dalla quale escono :mrgreen:


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ecco ora non mi fido...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma io sono tranquillissima e buonissima :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti: il marito ha ragioni
> che la moglie non conosce, no?



Eccerto ma ci sono molte altre cose, che il marito non conosce:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Eccerto ma ci sono molte altre cose, che il marito non conosce:mrgreen:


E il marito spera sempre di non conoscerle mai.
Del resto una moglie saggia lo preserva dai guai no?


----------

